# Cold Truths (part 1: The Missing Duke)



## mps42 (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is where "play" will take place. For recruiting and game info, see 

Rogues Gallery 
In Character
OOC


----------



## mps42 (Oct 14, 2004)

A cold fog lies over the city of Melinar, reaching its’ chilly tendrils into homes, businesses, and the warmest of clothing. The city streets are teeming, though. Full of people going to and from shops and places of business, people arguing and fighting, the city watch with their rhythmically tramping feet, trying to keep it all from degenerating into a giant melee and people begging for food.
 Food, even the merest scrap, has almost become worth more than the coin used to buy it and only the very rich can afford it in large quantities. Those who can afford to buy food have taken to shopping with armed guards to protect them and anyone seen carrying it is likely to be the target of many the pickpocket or street thug.
 Even though the Generations war is, technically over, blood-red hatred seethes just below the surface and can, and often does, boil over at any point and time.
 Last, but not least, here in the early days of September, the seers are forcasting snow within the next fortnight.
 It is in this tableau of anger, hunger and misery that our story takes place. Newly crowned Prince Lenric has ascended the throne over his doddering father, King Thendon, now too feeble even to sit upright. As his first official act, he has called a ducal council to confer with the dukes and major landowners to see how their provinces fare and ask for a consensus on how to proceed. All but one has responded. That one is Duke Baerd, one of the former Kings strongest supporters. No one is sure why he has not responded. Seeing as how the city watch is strapped just keeping the peace, the Prince has offered 200 Silver Hawks, over 6 months regular wages for all but the most skilled, for anyone willing to go and investigate. Even more tempting, he has offered to feed those who return…

 You sit in the courtyard of Prince Lenrics’ keep, trying to keep warm over a meager fire. There are several pockets of men and women in the courtyard. All lured, just like you, by the promise of money and food. Your group, A small Halfling, A war veteran, A tall handsome man, A battle scarred northerner, A man in heavy armor, and an apparent wild man with his wolf companion, strangely, do not seem as strange or as desperate as some of the others.
 You’ve sat here for at least several hours, patiently waiting as group after group goes into the keep, presumably to meet the prince for any final instructions.

_*** Go ahead and introduce yourselves to one another, chat a bit, etc. while I continue to get my poop gathered, AKA Tag:group. ***_


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2004)

Woden starts speaking first. "I am Woden, a man of the wild. I would have scorn for these practises, but this... interests me. And this is my companion," he says, gesturing at the wolf. The wolf eye's glitters, not used to human interaction despite being Woden's constant companion the past few weeks.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 14, 2004)

"Hello Woden. I am Tyler Grieves." 
The human stands up while introducing himself. Even wrapped as he is in thick but ragged furs he looks cold. The features are drawn and his face sunken as if he has seen true horror and only just survived the encounter. He has the bearings and the sound of his voice mark him as young even for a warrior but his gray white hair and pale skin make him look far older than his 17 years

"I will stand at your side, with my blade at the ready and my faith as my shield."
He practically falls back into his chair his armor clanging as he does so. He wraps the furs around him closer.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 14, 2004)

Staring intently into the fire, the halfling is startled when the towering wild man next to him stands and speaks.  He is even more startled as he realizes, apparently for the first time, that this man's "companion" is a wild animal.

_What have I gotten myself into?_ he thinks.

He keeps a wary eye on the wolf as another human stands and introduces himself.  He listens to this young man's noble pledge of support and pious statement of faith, and cynically begins to roll his eyes at the niavete - but stops short when he sees the man.  Haggard and gaunt, this man is still somewhat young.  What horrors could do this?  The halfling's cynicism, which by now is simply a reflexive response, gives way to sorrow, and he does not know why.

_Well...  Let's hope you don't regret that pledge too soon._

He watches the strange young man sink back into his chair, then stands, pulling back his hood to reveal straight, dark hair framing a delicately featured face.  The broad, friendly smile hides the worry etched around this halflings brown eyes, but just barely.

"Ahem, yes.  Well, since introductions seem to be in order, please...  Call me Swipe."  He bows gracefully to the group, a bow that has obviously come from much practice, and pulls back his well-made but weatherbeaten cloak with a flourish.  He nods at each member of the group in turn.  "Pleased to meet you.  All of you..."   His voice trails off for a moment as he stares back into the fire.  A quick chill overtakes him and he shivers out of his reverie, running a hand through his hair which promptly falls back exactly the way it was.  He then pulls up his hood and bundles himself back into his cloak, slips back into the shadow of the large druid and is silent.

========================================

OOC:  _These_ are thoughts, and these are spoken words.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 14, 2004)

*Aleran*

Aleran leans on his staff watching his new group of associates, sadly no women were present, that would have made the trip more... interesting at the very least.

With some amusement he watchs as some of the others introduce themselves, until Tyler stands up and give his speech... _"He will be trouble, going to want to be saving the all the would be damsels in distress we meet on the way."_ He thinks to himself as he shakes his head slightly.

With a lull in the talking Aleran steps more into the light of the fire, with a smile and a slight bow he address the group.

"Greetings, I am Aleran Gaener. It is my pleasure to meet you all, with all our various skills I am sure that the prince will choose us for this most critical mission."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 15, 2004)

Tyler places hands on his mug of hot cider and sighs. "Well, What could be keeping the others. I was told there were to be a few more of us on this expedition." His hands look weak and frail against the dark blue of his jerkin and the black bear furs. 

"So tell me something of youselves my companions. I am a warrior who has dedicated his life to the eradication of the undead and those who would desecrate the dead."


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 16, 2004)

A ragged stranger has been sitting back from the fire in the darkness.  His tattered cloak and tarnished studs on his leather armor indicate that he has seen much in his day.  Perhaps too much.  
As the cider is poured, he quietly approaches the fire, and the beckoning pitcher.  Furs hang from his pelt, some too large and matted to be from recent kills, but still, worn as trophies.  "I am Uri.",    the man says with a thick Northern accent.  His dark eyes scan the group from beneath and unwashed, unshaven face.  His many scars are visible now in the flickering firelight.  "I come from the north and may be able to help deliver you all from the trials of this unforgiving land."  
He pulls a wooden cup from off of his belt and raises his eyebrows at Tyler, hoping for a drink to warm him up.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 16, 2004)

Swirling his mug of warmed cider, the stocky veteran pulls a small flask from under his cloak and adds the clear liquid to his cider, capping the flask he slips it back into his cloak drinks deeply from his mug.

"Name's Gerard, better to be in the service of some prince than starving out there," jerking his thumb back towards the entrance of the keep, his coarse voice seems to grate from one too many days breathing the stench of the dead.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 17, 2004)

Sitting quietly in the cold, damp courtyard forces you to reflect on your lives: How you got here and what will come next in these trying times. 
 Suddenly, a form emerges from the dense fog, apparently a member of the prince’s guard. "You lot are next" he says, quite obviously exhausted from days of patrol with too little sleep, "But the animal" pointing to Wodens’ wolf companion, "needs to stay here, either guard it yourselves or we can kennel it until your return."


----------



## Krug (Oct 19, 2004)

"He goes with me!" snarls Woden. "He will not be kenneled!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 19, 2004)

Tyler rises like the dead from his chair. "Woden, please. Allow them to watch your bond mate until we return. Once we are done this we can hopefuly be on our way."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 19, 2004)

"Or stay here with it and once we are done we can fill you in on what went on." Aleran states, "we are guests and should at least abide by our hosts wishes."


----------



## Krug (Oct 20, 2004)

"I will stay here then," says Woden. He sits down next to the wolf, awaiting his companions. He looks around at the inhabitants, not used to this mass of humanity and suspicious of them.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 20, 2004)

Very soon the weary looking guard returns. “Alright you lot, follow me.” With that, he turns and begins walking away into the mist, not even looking back to see if you are following! All but Woden quickly get up and follow along.
 After a few yards, it is impossible to see anything in front of you or behind, except for a faint glow of the few fires that are left burning. After what seems like an eternity, but is most likely only a few seconds, you are able to make out the dull gray stoneworks of Prince Lenrics’ keep and, soon after that, a darker hole that is the doorway the guard is leading you to.
 Once inside, the first thing you notice is the multitude of charcoal braziers on the wall interspersed with flickering torches, giving off a much welcome warmth. After a few feet there comes a door on your left and you can make out one ahead of you. The guard comes to a stop and turns around. “First question: you just want the meal or are you really interesting in the job?” he asks with a flat tone, implying that every other group has chosen the first and NOT the second.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2004)

Giving a callous sneer, "if ye be thinkin' we waited all this time for a lousy meal, ye ought be thinkin' again.  A job is more my takin'."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 20, 2004)

Walking languidly to a seat Tyler says "I am here to see if I may be of aid."


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 20, 2004)

Stepping forward, Swipe addresses the guard.  "While I'm sure there are those who seek to merely assuage their immediate hunger, I believe I can speak for all of us - " he gives a quick look back at the rest of the group - "When I say that we are looking at the big picture.  I assure you, we are most sincere.  We have come to render what aid we can, not merely raid your larder."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 21, 2004)

"Aye," Aleran says nodding in agreement with the others, "I would not have spent all this time in the cold for just one meal."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 21, 2004)

"If I may be so bold as to speak for another. I would think that Woden was in agreement with us. It would appear that He is quite self sufficient and would be one of the least among us to need a free meal." Tyler speaks up. 

The young Paladin seems cold even in the warmest of rooms.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 21, 2004)

The guard raises an eyebrow, as if surprised that you are even remotely interested in the job posted and not just a free meal. "Well, then, go on in here" gesturing to the door on your left, "and see the prince. He'll be with you almost immediately."
 Pushing open the door reveals a room, maybe 20 to 25 feet square. On the left wall is a large tapestry depinting the former kingdom of Messar. Next to it is a small but warm fireplace with a decent fire burining. On the back wall is a large chest or desk, it's hard to tell which. On the wall to your right is a large wooden desk with three well-worn wooden chairs around it, one of which is occupied by a smalish woman, her back to you and another doorway. In the center of the room, towards the back, is a small wooden dias, maybe a foot tall, holding and ornate, but very uncomfortable looking chair.
 As the door closes behind you, you hear a soft *click*.


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2004)

Woden sits outside wondering how his companions are doing. He snarls at passing dogs and makes the guards jittery.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 21, 2004)

Swipe walks around to face the woman in the chair.  "Good evening, madam,"  he says, with an elegant bow.  "I am called Swipe.  My companions and I have answered the prince's call for volunteers.  Are you a volunteer as well?"  He's fairly certain that she is not a volunteer; his question is aimed more at making her comfortable in the situation and therefore more inclined to offer information.

==============

OOC:  Let's see if this helps - Knowledge (Local) +4, to see if I recognize the woman (maybe she's a relative of Duke Baerd?).  And what the heck, Diplomacy +2, too, if possible, it may help sway her attitude towards us.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 22, 2004)

Aleran leans on his quarterstaff, watching the halfling introduce the party. A small smile on his face. He stands slightly away from the others waiting for the reaction from the lady.


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 22, 2004)

Uri looks around the room.  Being quite unused to these surroundings, he looks as shifty eyed and uneasy as ever.  He reamins silent.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 25, 2004)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Swipe walks around to face the woman in the chair.  "Good evening, madam,"  he says, with an elegant bow.  "I am called Swipe.  My companions and I have answered the prince's call for volunteers.  Are you a volunteer as well?"  He's fairly certain that she is not a volunteer; his question is aimed more at making her comfortable in the situation and therefore more inclined to offer information.
> 
> ==============
> 
> OOC:  Let's see if this helps - Knowledge (Local) +4, to see if I recognize the woman (maybe she's a relative of Duke Baerd?).  And what the heck, Diplomacy +2, too, if possible, it may help sway her attitude towards us.




 The woman turns to you and smiles a quiet little smile. You would know this woman anywhere, as would nearly all persons living in Melinar. This is Princess Xar _{pronounced shar}_, betrothed of Lenric and crown Princess of former Ovamar. Her dark tan skin, raven hair and glass-like complexion are a startling contrast to her piercing green eyes. Somehow you feel as though there is not a single thing in the whole of the kingdom that could escape that gaze and, at the same time, the part of your brain that would normally go 'gaaaah' at the sight of a beautiful woman has quietly shorted out.
 "Greetings to you, brave souls" she says in a dulcet voice. "I am Xar, and this," she says quietly motioning to a haggard looking man who has just enetered the room, "is Lenric, who you are the first to meet today." She quietly walks over and gently touches Lenrics' hand in one of those quiet gestures that speak volumes about the involved parties.
 Lenric is a man of powerfull build, probably nearly six feet in height with a barrel chest, legs like tree stumps and arms the size of a prize ham. He looks to be in his mid thirties with dirty blonde hair and the beginnings of a beard. He is wearing a simple tunic emblazoned with the crest of the kingdom (you immediatly notice it is niether that of Messar or Ovamar, but a combination of both), heavy breeches, a very capable-looking Longsword and a mantinance cap.
 Lenric sits heavily on the ornate chair, seeming very out of place there, and says in an almost converstional tone "Greetings and well met. You have no idea how glad I am that there are still some brave souls who are willing to support their kingdom. I hope you have been informed as to the nature of this request?"
 After assuring him that you have, he then asks "And you have also been informed as to the pay offered for this task?"
 Once again you assure him that you have.
 "Excellent. Before I give you your advance of 50 hawks each, I would require a vow. The vow I require is this: If the Duke is alive, you are to ensure that he remains so until I would speak with him. He is still a family friend, or was the last time I knew, he is to be afforded every reasonable courtesy.
 "If, however, the Duke Is NOT alive," Lenrics' voice comes to a frightfull intensity "I charge you to bring his body, and the body of his killer, to me if at all possible.
 Returning to his former tone, "And one thing more, there is a small library in Duke Baerds' estate. There is, or was, a book there title 'plagues of the antiquities' that both I and my scholars would be most interested in seeing. If you find it, bring it and there will be an extra boon for you.
 "What say you?"

===============================================
OOC: As noted on the RG and OOC threads, I have posted character sheets on the Portraits page of the Website. Please review and let me know of any errors. 
 Sorry for the slow start, we're gettin' there.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 25, 2004)

Tyler drops painfuly to one knee once he notices who Xar is. He remains there until Lenric has finished. 
"I so vow my Lord and Lady. Tyler Grieves will not rest until the Duke is found."


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 25, 2004)

"It shall be as you command, your highness," Swipe answers, bowing low.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 25, 2004)

Aleran watches with keen interest as the two royals speak, once they are done he will bow slightly

"If it is within our power we will do as you request, your majesties."


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 26, 2004)

Uri pulls off his glove and holds up a calloused hand, with some fingers even missing nails, and says, "I swear, it will be done."


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 26, 2004)

Slightly put-off by the forthrightness in devoting themselves to king and country, or queen as it may be, of these fellows, he nods furtively.  "Ya have my blade as it be."


----------



## mps42 (Oct 27, 2004)

"Excellent! Then please accept these" he says handing you each a small pouch, "as your advance. There is 50 hawks each in those, the rest payable upon your return.
 "If you have no further questions, I will bid you good speed and a safe return."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 27, 2004)

Tyler looks at the coins as if they were a little bit of evil he had to bear. "My Lord? Will we be furnished Maps or some sort of guide to where we are to go? I have never been to this mans lands."


----------



## mps42 (Oct 27, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler looks at the coins as if they were a little bit of evil he had to bear. "My Lord? Will we be furnished Maps or some sort of guide to where we are to go? I have never been to this mans lands."




 "Oh, Of course! I tend to forget that we've just had several thousand people join our kingdom." He climbs down off of the chair, looking much happier, and walks over to a small chest on the rear wall. You immediately notice his powerfull but balanced stride, this is not a man you would want to meet on a battlefield.
 He quickly returns with a waxed leather tube, which he opens and removes several sheafs of parchment from and begins spreading them out on the large desk.
 "Ah, here's the one," he says picking a parchment map about 2' x 3' in size. He quickly puts the others back in the leather map case and beckons you over to the desk. "Here," he says, pointing to a black dot on the map, "is where we are now. Follow the road out of the north gate for about 3 to 4 days, where you'll go down into a vally _here_. Then, the road will fork, one arm continuing north, the other headed more east. Follow the northern arm for another day or so and you'll come to the village of Armet. The Dukes' estate is just north of the town proper." He hands you the map that he's been pointing at "here, take this with you.
 "Anything else you need?"


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 27, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> "Anything else you need?"




Swipe steps forward and says, "Perhaps it would be prudent of your majesty to provide us with a writ of authority, signed and sealed with your royal signet?  This may help us bypass any, shall we say, _unpleasantries_ from local constabularies."

Raising an eyebrow, the halfling continues with a hint of a smile on his lips:  "Unless, of course, your majesty wishes us to travel more...  Covertly?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 27, 2004)

*Aleran*

"Horses would cut our travel time greatly your majesty." Aleran adds as he pockets the coins intent on counting them later. "Also we have another member of our group, the guards refused to allow his pet to enter so he stayed behind to insure it did no harm to anyone, if you wish I can pass his advancement as well."

<ooc: What do these Hawkings work out to be again? Silver or Gold?>


----------



## mps42 (Oct 28, 2004)

"A writ of authority should not be necessary, but I will provide one nonetheless." Lenric draws out a blank peice of parchment and writes a bit on it, signs it and then stamps it with his signet ring.
 "This should take care of anthing major, although it _is_ both limited and temporary. Standard precautions, you understand.
 "As to horses, again and excellent suggestion, but one that I cannot honor since I cannot afford to feed more than my personal mount. Besides, I think he would take to any other rider... poorly."
 "He's got a foul temper, that one does. Won't even let ME near him." the Princess adds.
 "It's all got to do with breeding dear, he was bred to be loyal to his master and his master only. It's not my fault he takes it literally.
 "In any case, you're on your own for transport. I believe there are at least one or two transport companies still in operation, perhaps you could get on with them."



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "Also we have another member of our group, the guards refused to allow his pet to enter so he stayed behind to insure it did no harm to anyone, if you wish I can pass his advancement as well."



 "Another member? Forgive me if I seem hesitant to hand out an extra 50 hawks sight unseen. You say that they would not leave their pet? This is odd in the least. I would meet this other member. Where are they?"

=================================================
Copper farthing
Silver hawk
Gold Eagle
Platinum Crowns


----------



## mps42 (Oct 28, 2004)

OOC: Ooops double post.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2004)

"Yes Milord. His name is Woden. He appears to be some sort of rustic. He has a tamed wolf with him that follows him like a guard dog. It's fierce to look at but seems content enough just to sit and watch it's master." Tyler says He takes the map and writ. "I shall guard these if the others don't mind."

Tyler for as frail and weary as he looks is standing very tall and almost in a military fashion, yet he still seems cold.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 28, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler... takes the map and writ. "I shall guard these if the others don't mind."




Swipe pops the top off of his scroll case and offers it towards the weary Paladin.  "My friend, allow me to offer the services of my empty, and oh-so-lonely case,"  he suggests with a wry smile and a laugh.  "I would be most happy to carry those.  I have quite an affinity for maps, you know,"  the halfling says with a gleam in his eye, "call it a...  _Racial_ affinity.  It might also be prudent for me to carry the writ,"  he adds, "as I have quite an extensive experience in dealing with such delicate matters of diplomacy."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 28, 2004)

Tyler looks down at the Halfling. "While I have no doubts about your _gifts_ friend halfling I have reserves of handing important papers to anyone who acknowledges themself as *Swipe*."

Even while saying this Swipe can see there is an intense coldness and clarity coming from Tyler's eyes. It's almost like he can see into Swipe's soul. <Detect Evil>


----------



## Mimic (Oct 28, 2004)

*Aleran*

Aleran watches Tyler study the Halfling for a moment. _"Oh yea, this guy is going to get someone killed." _ He thinks to himself with a small shake of his head. "Gentlemen," he says before anything else can be added "I think we have wasted enough of our host's time, we should introduce him to Woden and be on our way. After all the sooner we start the soon we will finish."


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 28, 2004)

Swipe looks straight back at Tyler, his own eyes matching the intesity of the Paladin's.  "You insult me, sirrah,"  he whispers, "for my intentions are pure, despite your obvious...  Reservations."  He straightens slightly and speaks up for all to hear:  "Indeed, you are correct, Aleran.  This is neither the time nor the place for such _crassness_.  I'm sure their majesties have little interest in whom you place your trust - or do not, as the case may be."

He turns and faces the prince.  "But first, I feel I must apolgize for my companion's behavior," he states plainly.  "I simply wished to familiarize myself with our route - having never been that way before, I merely wished to waste as little of his majesty's time as possible.  It pains me to report that this may not be so.  And from experience I have learned that it is merely standard protocol to ask for written authority when we have been verbally charged by your highness with a task of import to the kingdom."

Turning slightly toward Tyler the halfling continues,  "Having not asked for this _standard_ document himself, I must say I have my _own_ reservations as to whether or not he will know what to do with that writ, should the need arise...  And, sadly, while it seems I must be content with his personal directions over land - seeing as how he feels a need to _guard_ the map from the rest of his companions - I will most certainly not wait for any...  _Other_ direction."  He looks directly at Tyler with a tight smile on his face.

Quickly, Swipe turns back to the royals and bows low, saying, "But we have wasted enough of your precious time, majesties.  We should be about that which you have charged.  By your leave...?"


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Gerard mutters something under his breath, perhaps it had to do with wasting breath on words, or perhaps on the uselessness of writs of authority, whatever the case he does not seem like he wants to stand around any longer and he begins striding back towards the courtyard where they had waited in the cold.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC: "Tyler looks down at the Halfling. "While I have no doubts about your gifts friend halfling I have reserves of handing important papers to anyone who acknowledges themself as Swipe."

Even while saying this Swipe can see there is an intense coldness and clarity coming from Tyler's eyes. It's almost like he can see into Swipe's soul. <Detect Evil>" I got a good chuckle from this... Thanks. /ooc



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler looks down at the Halfling. "While I have no doubts about your gifts friend halfling I have reserves of handing important papers to anyone who acknowledges themself as Swipe."
> 
> Even while saying this Swipe can see there is an intense coldness and clarity coming from Tyler's eyes. It's almost like he can see into Swipe's soul. <Detect Evil>



 Looking into Swipe is like looking into a turbulent ocean, masses of different shades of gray tumbling and tossing about as if not sure where they're going. If you had to categorize this, you would guess that he would not be evil, merely less good than you and less interested in the right of law.

 Lenric looks at your group for a moment, as if terribly worried, and then sees Gerard stalking out of the door. "It would seem one of your companions is interested in meeting up with the other member of your group." He says beginning to stump off after Gerard.
 "I would suggest you come along, if only in the interest of curiosity."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 29, 2004)

"Not a good start." Aleran mutters as he follows Lenric and Gerard


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 29, 2004)

"By all means, after you," Swipe says pleasantly to Tyler, looking him directly in the eyes.  

_Great...  A Paladin with a god complex.  Just what we need,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2004)

Woden wonders if his companions are done. He pats Snarl and stares at the mass of humanity passing by, feeling his stomach growl.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 30, 2004)

OOC: Glad you liked it. I was just looking for a way to have Tyler react to the *obvious* halfling rogue in the room.

Tyler's eyes warm to the halfling. "I can see that We have much to talk about on our journey my friend." He says as he hands the writ and map to Swipe. "Please forgive my rudeness. Sometimes I forget my place."

He will follow along quietly with the others.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 30, 2004)

"Er - yes, indeed, thank you," Swipe says, a bit surprised.  He takes the papers and puts them both into his map case.  "After you."


==========================

OOC:


			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> OOC: Glad you liked it. I was just looking for a way to have Tyler react to the *obvious* halfling rogue in the room.




Obvious?  *Obvious*?!?  Well, he didn't think it was obvious (course, he's got an 8 Wis, so...).  

That was a great bit o' role playing.  Nicely done!


----------



## mps42 (Oct 30, 2004)

After a short walk, you all emerge back into the cool courtyard. The fog is beginning to burn off a bit and you can tell it's a bit warmer than when you went in. Throught the thinnig fog, you can just make out the form of Woden and his companion Skaris sitting on the cold ground a short distance away.
 "Well, which way gentlemen?"


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2004)

Gesturing towards where Woden and his companion sits. "He is over there your highness."


----------



## Krug (Oct 31, 2004)

Woden waits for the companions and when he sees them approaching, he wonders who the stranger is. He has a majestic presence, almost simlar to the alpha males of wolf packs. Woden almost wants to bow his head timidly.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 31, 2004)

"Where?" Blast this fog anyway. Oh, there? Ah yes I see them now with a very large doooo... er... wolf?" Lenric approaches carefully, almost instictively strying to keep downwind of the wolf. He stops several paces away, his hand near the hilt of his sword, from the hunched form and quietly calls out "Ho there. Are you with these other men?"


----------



## Krug (Oct 31, 2004)

"Yes I be," says Woden. "Who are you?" The druid is wary of the newcomer whose hand is far too near his sword hilt.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyler "absent-mindedly" nudges the halfling and says in a whisper, "Do something. Don't Let Woden get on the lords bad side."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 1, 2004)

This would be *Prince* Lenric, our host, employer and most important ruler of this land. Aleran says to Woden, giving him a look that suggests a little more respect is in order.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 1, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler "absent-mindedly" nudges the halfling and says in a whisper, "Do something. Don't Let Woden get on the lords bad side."




"Er - oh, uh, yes, _PRINCE_ Lenric," Swipe says, following Aleran's lead, "Allow me to introduce Woden, Master of the Wild and sworn Protector of Nature.  And with him, as always," he continues, casting a worrisome eye at the wolf, "Is his faithful wolf companion, Skaris, an animal of superior discipline and impeccable training," he concludes, hoping to the gods he's correct.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 2, 2004)

Sensing that he he making Woden and his companion somewhat nervous, Lenric moves his hand slowly away from the hilt of his sword. "This is a most... unusual companion you have here sir... Woden, was it?"
 After confirmation, Lenric pulls out another satchel, "as agreed, here is your front. Now, I ask that you move along and get to the Dukes' estate as quickly as managable. If there is nothing further, I will bid you good day."


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 2, 2004)

"Good day, your majesty.  We will not let you down."

"So, my friends...  Looks like we have a long journey ahead of us.  Any suggestions on how best to travel?  While I personally prefer to travel by carriage, or at least horseback, I believe it would behoove us to save as much of our money as possible for food for ourselves, rather than mounts.  What say you?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2004)

"He interesting man," says Woden. "Big important man? What we supposed to do?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 2, 2004)

Looking to the halfling and then to the druid, Gerard says "playing fetch the noble.  A horse would be the swiftest means, however, I don't exactly see any of us properly affording one, it seems our feet get to serve us again."


----------



## Mimic (Nov 2, 2004)

It would seem that horses are out of our price range. We should purchase enough food for the trip first but we will have to be carefull not to get ambushed for it. Alderan says making sure his money pouch is well secured.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 2, 2004)

"Yes, Woden, Gerard is correct - the prince has asked that we find Duke Baerd, who has gone missing.  And it seems that we will be traveling by foot."

Swipe shows Woden the map, pointing out the route the prince laid out for us.  "Are you familiar with this area, Woden?  Is there anything that we should know before we embark on our journey, or do you know of a quicker or safer route?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 2, 2004)

"Prehaps we could afford a Mule and wagon? Do any of you have any Teamster skills?" Tyler asks hoping to avoid a walk in the snows. 

"By the way, Thank you Swipe. I was hoping to avoid any more unpleasantness tonight. I think what you said to Woden and the Prince deflated a situation." The young Paladin says and falls silent again. He keeps his fur cloak so tight around him you would think it were his own skin.

"What kind of supplies do you all think we may need?"


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 3, 2004)

"The real question is can we afford to _feed_ the mule.  It seems unlikely that there is sufficient grazing available along the way for a beast of burden - Woden, correct me if I'm wrong - and our money is probably best spent feeding ourselves.  Now, I don't relish making this journey by foot, either.  But, alas, adding one more hungry belly doesn't seem to be in our best interests.  As far as supplies, well, we'll only get as far as we can eat, so to speak."

Swipe steps closer to Tyler and says, "No thanks necessary.  Most of what I said was out of fear of being caught between the prince and Woden's wolf..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 3, 2004)

Uri decides to break his silence at the extended talk of mounts, "Do you know how many days a horse or a mule could feed us all?  Ah, I know not what wealthy realms you all hail from, but where we are going, most are not so fortunate.  If there is a way to find, I will find it.  I suggest you all get warm clothing and blankets, perhaps a shovel or axe.  Take what provisions you can carry, and if any of you have skills in hunting or trapping, I'm sure they will be put to the test."

The ranger then begins to look over the party, seeing if they are at all ready to set off on foot into the North.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 5, 2004)

============
poke
============


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 5, 2004)

"I have what I need."  His curt response cutting against the words of the ranger.









*OOC:*


not knowing where else to go with this


----------



## Krug (Nov 5, 2004)

Woden looks and the map and flips it around. He is unused to these devices. "Does he have a scent?" He asks. Looking at the clueless faces of his companions, he assumes he doesn't. "No mule. Let us be off!"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 5, 2004)

"Aye, the sooner we start the better. We should all have some provisions on us and I am sure there is at least a couple of us that can hunt and trap, so there is no reason to delay any further." Aleran tells the group


----------



## mps42 (Nov 6, 2004)

ooc: okay. well then, I'm going to assume that you all have the provisions that you want. if not, go ahead and pick them from the PHB. Trail rations, however, instead of being 5sp per day are 15sp, FYI. Pretty much anything else goes for normal pricing. /ooc

 After gathering your gear and what supplies you need, you begin to make your way to the north gate as directed by the prince. Several times you notice people, either single or groups, watching you.
 As you travel through the streets and byways, you notice more and more people stopping whatever they are doing to watch your group pass. Even those who were involved in bloody fights.
 As you draw near the north gate, a group of soldiers march out to meet you. one of them, apparently the ranking officer, speaks to you "You there, whats all this then?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 7, 2004)

Uri looks over the map with Wooden, waiting for the inevitable response from the Halfling or the paladin to the city guard.  _How many days will this journey be?_  he thinks to himself.



			
				mps42 said:
			
		

> ooc: okay. well then, I'm going to assume that you all have the provisions that you want. if not, go ahead and pick them from the PHB. Trail rations, however, instead of being 5sp per day are 15sp, FYI. Pretty much anything else goes for normal pricing. /ooc




(OOC- D'oh!!!  I never calculated my money.  Is it max for starting level according to 3e DMG?  If so, I'll calculate it now.  Sorry!!


----------



## Mimic (Nov 7, 2004)

Aleran makes a brief stop to purchase 2 more days of rations as they head out of the city.

"It would seem that we are causing a scene." Aleran says glancing around.

"The less people know where we are going the better."Aleran says quietly to the party as he takes a step forward smiling at the officer "We are leaving the city, I do not know why we are being stared at but we are in a hurry and would like to be allowed to pass through unhindered."

<diplomacy +3>


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> As you draw near the north gate, a group of soldiers march out to meet you. one of them, apparently the ranking officer, speaks to you "You there, whats all this then?"




Gerard grates at the sight of a soldiers, but lets his sharp tongue keep quiet as Aleran speaks up.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 8, 2004)

Tyler is about to speak but closes his mouth and lets Swipe do the talking. He just hangs in the back of the party and watches the guardsmen.


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2004)

Woden looks around, bidding his companion to stay close. The sooner he was out of this town, the better.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 8, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Uri looks over the map with Wooden, waiting for the inevitable response from the Halfling or the paladin to the city guard.  _How many days will this journey be?_  he thinks to himself.
> (OOC- D'oh!!!  I never calculated my money.  Is it max for starting level according to 3e DMG?  If so, I'll calculate it now.  Sorry!!





======================
Max gold is fine.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 8, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Aleran makes a brief stop to purchase 2 more days of rations as they head out of the city.
> 
> "It would seem that we are causing a scene." Aleran says glancing around.
> 
> ...




 "You don't know why you're being stared at? Well, lets see here, you've got an  untethered, and apparently unlicensed, animal; you're walking through the poorest secton of the city carrying food and, to be honest, there's a lot of animosity towards anyone who's perceived as an outsider. You're lucky you weren't attacked just for the food!
 "Look, we in the guard are trying to keep the peace as best we can. The best thing you could do would be to leave town as quickly as possible.
 Get through the gates, we'll hold back the mob."
 With that, the guard soldiers make a path towards the outer gate and allow you to pass through, closing ranks behind you. The closer you get to the gate, the more cries of alarm and frustration you hear behind you.
 Finally you make it out the North gat of the city. Ahead of you, the cobbled road leads past several groups of houses, winding into the distance.


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2004)

Woden is glad to be out of the city. The air outside the gates felt more like the wilderness. The urban odours were getting to him. City life was something he would never get used to. He patted Skaris almost reflexively. His wolf was also glad to be out of there, and managed not to attack any livestock, which was already quite a feat.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 8, 2004)

Swipe picks up three day's worth of trail rations before the group heads out.

Upon seeing the stares from the townsfolk and then the guards, Swipe begins to feel uneasy and walks a bit closer to the larger warriors, and, reluctantly, even the wolf.  He is a bit too preoccupied with the stares of the starving people to show the Prince's writ to the guards.  He hurries out of the gates with the rest of the group, glad to be out.

==================

OOC:  Sorry for the delay!


----------



## mps42 (Nov 10, 2004)

The sun shines down weakly through the thinning fog, giving little warmth. The countryside outside the city gates looks like a wasteland. The trees have little to no leave left and even the ormally hardy Everpines look sickly. Only a few people wander here or there, usually working hard tending their meager fields.
 The city is behind you anad the road lies ahead.


==================
The "scripted" portion of the adventure is basically done. Where you go now and what you do is up to you... >


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 11, 2004)

"Well, Uri, I think I'll take you up on your offer to find us a way to our destination."


----------



## Krug (Nov 11, 2004)

Woden greets the land outside the city with a smile. He pats Skaris' head and smiles. "Well where to now?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyler starts walking in the direction of thier destination. "I suggest we make as much headway as possible. There are things on the prowl after nightfall that we should avoid." 

There is a pain in his eyes that would break an angel's heart.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 11, 2004)

Aleran follows along, wary for any ambushes. "I agree with Tyler, the farther we get while we still have light the better."


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 12, 2004)

"Indeed.  Our worries won't beging until we are much further out.  Let's make speed on this road, and then decide where to change plans later."  Uri scans the map.  Drawing upon his skills, he will try to determine how far the road will safely take them, and at what point to blaze off into the wild.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 12, 2004)

Not altogether comfortable outside the security of the city, Swipe wraps his cloak around him and follows the big folks.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 13, 2004)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Indeed.  Our worries won't beging until we are much further out.  Let's make speed on this road, and then decide where to change plans later."  Uri scans the map.  Drawing upon his skills, he will try to determine how far the road will safely take them, and at what point to blaze off into the wild.



 Studying the map, and with some familiarity of the area, it would appear that the road you are on should take you, albeit in a bit of a meandering manner, all the way to the town of Armet which, according to the Prince, is just outside the Dukes' lands.
 It is just coming up on noon now, there are several hours of daylight left.


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2004)

Woden continues on his way, looking around to see if there's a rabbit to chase.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 15, 2004)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
 - DM Intervention -
 What's up guys?? Haven't lost interest already have you? I would hate to think that the game is stagnating already...
 I want this to be a great, fun game and, right now, it seems like you're not interested. What, if anything can I do to help?
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2004)

_I am interested. Just that this is kind of hard to come up with much that we can do..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 15, 2004)

_I am having the same issue. I think we just need a segue to the next scene. you know... "the party travels for 5 hours and are surprised by the ancient red dragon that buys them all +5 plate mail and vorpal blades".... The at kind of thing._ LOL


----------



## mps42 (Nov 15, 2004)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
A-HA! That's what I was suspecting but I wanted to be sure. The "We travel to the next town" sorta thing. O-Tay!
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 You travel all the rest of the day, passing by the farms and fields of the peasants trying hard to feed themselves. Occasionally a family will pass by you with their belongings in tow, heading towards the city, looking for a better situation.
 Around nightfall, you move off the side of the road and set up a makeshift camp. It's cold and to Uri and Woden's trained senses, it smells like snow.
 The night passes quietly, if slowly, and in the morning you are on yor way again.
 After several more days of this, with no real sign of wildlife, you are all getting a bit worried about provisions. But, near the evening of day 4 you come upon the branch in the road that Lenric said would lead to Armet. It is not clear, standing at the fork, which way to go. Eventually Uri rolls up the map, hands it to Swipe for safe keeping, and begins trekking off to the north.
 He finally stops late that night, when you all can walk no more.
 Early the next morning, you awaken to something wet hitting you on the face. Snow. Wet and cold, melting as soon as it hits the ground, but snow nonetheless.
 Early that afternoon you fianlly reach the village of Armet. There are only a few people meandering around in the cold, and there seems to be only one building big enough to be a hostel.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 15, 2004)

_Ahh, so no one actully came out and specifically said "we travel to the next town".    _

====================

"My friends, what say we find a drier, warmer place to stay tonight?  That larger building looks promising."

As the group makes their way through the town, Swipe keeps an eye out for any sign of the local authorities:  Town guards, the mayor's office, things of that nature.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 15, 2004)

Tyler looks at the Inn with a mix of joy and hunger. "Y-y-yes. W-w-we need t-t-o warm up." he says through clenched teeth. 
Whatever it is that is making the paladin look as drained as he does the cold is no help to it. 

As soon as they enter the Inn, Tyler goes to the innkeeper and orders warm food and rooms for them all.


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2004)

Woden shivers, wishing he had a coat of fur. "M-Me al-alright in t-t-the c-c-old. R-r-really." However, he is grateful when Tyler finds an inn, though he doesn't say it. He leaves Skaris outside and makes sure the wolf is comfortable before going in.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 16, 2004)

Shivering Aleran follows quickly, glad to be out of the cold. He will sit down at one of the tables and orders a coffee <or tea if they don't have coffee> as well as some food. <The cheapest they have, no need to flash alot of cash around.>


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 16, 2004)

The cold doesn't bother Uri.  Not yet, at least.  He pulls up his hood, and begins to scan the town for anyone who may sell provisions.  The lack of game is disconcerning to him, and by the chattering teeth, he'd rather not have any casualties of the elements on his hands.  Once they have made arrangements for the night, Uri will meet with Swipe and Woden to plan their next course.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 17, 2004)

Sanning the town, you see only a handfull of people out on the hard-pack streets. Most of them look like they are loading goods into horse- or hand-carts. When you arrive at the largish building, you immediately notice that it is far too quiet for a hostel of any kind. Walking around to the front reveals a large wooden plank with the legend "Gorgious George's" crudely chiseled into it. 
 Another look, however reveals that the front door and most of the front windows have been borded up.
 "You'll not find George around here," a voice from behind you says.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 17, 2004)

Swipe turns around to face the voice and asks, "Do you know where we might find shelter for the night, and perhaps something warm for our bellies?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 17, 2004)

"What happened to George?" asks Woden, turning around to face the voice.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 17, 2004)

"Seems every town has it's share of run down hovels now-and-days, perhaps we should just adopt the place for the night," Gerard says, notwithstanding.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 18, 2004)

Swipe whispers to Gerard, "We might end up doing just that, but we should first ensure that we don't cross any local constabularies in doing so.  A quick reconnaissance of the area might be in order, just for safety's sake."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 18, 2004)

*Tyler Paladin 1*

"Sir?" Tyler asks, "Is there a constable or sheriff for this town?"


----------



## Mimic (Nov 18, 2004)

Aleran sighs as he see the building is boarded up and upon hearing the voice behind him turns to face the person.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 19, 2004)

"sheriff? Constable? Well, you but be from the city. We ain't got no 'Sheriff' or 'constable'. What we DO got is ME. Name's Mistal Vax but everybody just calls me Vax.
 "To answer your question about George, like most of the town, he's gone south looking for better digs.
 "As far as shelter for the night, yer not gonna find much better than Georges' old place."
 With that, he walks up onto the low wooden deck and yanks the boards off the front door. "lets get in and get a fire goin."


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

"My kind of town..." Gerard says, he then proceeds to start stripping the boards from the door alongside Vax.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 19, 2004)

As they enter the abandoned Inn tyler can't help but think about his childhood and his dead parents and the _thing_ that was his baby sister...


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 19, 2004)

Uri will scan the area, especially around the back of the building, looking for exits, or anything out of the ordinary.  He gives a nod to Swipe to do the same on the inside.


----------



## Krug (Nov 19, 2004)

Woden looks around and gets Skaris to stay outside, just not to scare too many of the patrons.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 19, 2004)

"Woden come on inside. We're the only people here. the place is abandoned." Tyler says. "Besides I would rather have people around when I in here. It feels like ghosts."


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 20, 2004)

Swipe sneaks around the premises, looking for (other) squatters, burnable stuff for the fire, or even (long shot) something to eat.

===========

OOC:  Can you please describe the building?  One or two story, # of rooms, etc.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 20, 2004)

Aleran watches as the others rips the wood of the door, he will enter and try and make himself as comfortable as possible.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Gorgeous Georges'*

The building a largish 2 story wooden building with a white-washed lower and white and exposed-timber upper.
 Walking through the fron door reveals a common room, including a long bar, several sets of tables and chairs as well as a good-sized fireplace off to your left. off to the right there is a set of wooden stairs going up. There is another pair of doors behind the bar.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 22, 2004)

Tyler starts looking for firewood. "Woden? Is there any chance that Skaris and you could hunt us up some meat?" he will push through the doors behind the bar.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 22, 2004)

"I suggest we all sleep down here tonight, close to the large fireplace.  We might even be able to bring some mattresses or cots downstairs for us."

Swipe will make a thorough sweep of the upper floor, checking for bedding that can easily be moved downstairs, and again keeping an eye out for other people/things.  (OOC:  Move Silently +9, Hide +11, Search +4)


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 22, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler starts looking for firewood. "Woden? Is there any chance that Skaris and you could hunt us up some meat?" he will push through the doors behind the bar.




Uri says, "It may be hard to hunt around this village, but I'll help.  Get that fire going nonetheless, you never know."

(OOC-If time allows, I'll try setting some traps first, then hunt.  If not, I'm a glorified firewood collector! ;-))


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 22, 2004)

Tyler laughs. "Uri I didn't think I needed to say _Don't hunt the villagers_ but please don't."


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 22, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler laughs. "Uri I didn't think I needed to say _Don't hunt the villagers_ but please don't."




"And I was gonna save you the wishbone...",  Uri says with a wink as he runs off to the hinterlands.


----------



## Krug (Nov 22, 2004)

"We'll try, and we won't go near them." says Woden to Tyler. "Come on Skaris," says Woden as they try to look for meat or other edible stuff.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

Gerard wonders where might be a good idea to put up his pack-mule for the night, fearing the ravenous hunger of the locals.  He plops his backpack down near the fireplace, and then sees to his mule.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 23, 2004)

Coming fully into Georges, there is a odd flow to the building, almost as though there was very little thought put into the comfort of the patrons of the main room. The chairs all wooden and rather uncomfortable looking, the bar barely functional, although the selection of bottles that are left behind the bar, while being almost enitrely empty, are some of the hardest liquors you ever remember seeing.



			
				Lazlow said:
			
		

> Swipe will make a thorough sweep of the upper floor, checking for bedding that can easily be moved downstairs, and again keeping an eye out for other people/things. (OOC: Move Silently +9, Hide +11, Search +4)



 Going upstairs reveals a hallway with several doors, 3 on the left, one at the end and 2 on the right, each locked...


			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler starts looking for firewood.



 After rooting around Georges for a bit, you're able to come up with a modest amount of firewood and there a plenty of dying trees about to gather more as needed. Getting the wood burning is easy, however as it has been kept dry. 


			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Uri says, "It may be hard to hunt around this village, but I'll help. Get that fire going nonetheless, you never know."



 The village is a virtual ghost town, with only a handfull of people around. Most of those are wary of strangers and tend to hide or shy away at your approach. There is little to no available food and what there is is guarded jealously. Also there is little to no game around other than the occasional rat.


			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Gerard wonders where might be a good idea to put up his pack-mule for the night, fearing the ravenous hunger of the locals. He plops his backpack down near the fireplace, and then sees to his mule.



 There is no stable of any kind in Georges, it was clearly designed for more "temporary" occupation.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 25, 2004)

Aleran will attempt to start a fire in the fireplace


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2004)

Tyler goes through the doors behind the bar.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 27, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Aleran will attempt to start a fire in the fireplace



 Starting a fire with the available wood is easy and there is soon a decent fire going.



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler goes through the doors behind the bar.



Which door? theres two...


----------



## Krug (Nov 27, 2004)

Woden returns without any luck, deciding now to waste his energy on rats.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 28, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Starting a fire with the available wood is easy and there is soon a decent fire going.
> 
> 
> Which door? theres two...



ooc: Oops I thought you ment they were double doors. The left door.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 28, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> ooc: Oops I thought you ment they were double doors. The left door.



 OOC: Sorry 'bout that.

 Going through the left door takes you into a small but functional kitchen with a decent sized flat-top oven on the left hand wall and cupboards next to that. On the rear wall is another door.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 28, 2004)

With little hope of finding game, Uri silently stays outside, behind the building and make sure that there isn't any undue notice taken to the group's bedding down in the old inn.  And also to stay out of the ruckus.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 28, 2004)

Tyler searches the kitchen cupboards for anything to eat or make food with. If he finds nothing he will go through the door in the rear wall.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 30, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Going upstairs reveals a hallway with several doors, 3 on the left, one at the end and 2 on the right, each locked...




Alrighty.  While still being sneaky, I'll listen to each door, starting with the closest and going back and forth (left and right) until I get to the one at the end (I'm listening specifically for sounds of any other squatters - Listen +5)  After that, I'll start picking locks, starting with the room on the end (Open Locks +5 - if I'm confident that there's no one else here, I'll take 10 or even 20 to open them all).


----------



## mps42 (Dec 1, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler searches the kitchen cupboards for anything to eat or make food with. If he finds nothing he will go through the door in the rear wall.



 Searching the cubboards reveals some cracked dishes, a few crude metal tankards and a small sack.


			
				Lazlow said:
			
		

> Alrighty. While still being sneaky, I'll listen to each door, starting with the closest and going back and forth (left and right) until I get to the one at the end (I'm listening specifically for sounds of any other squatters - Listen +5) After that, I'll start picking locks, starting with the room on the end (Open Locks +5 - if I'm confident that there's no one else here, I'll take 10 or even 20 to open them all).



 You hear no sounds behind any of the doors. Quickly trottin back to the first dor, you jimmy the crude lock and slowly open the door to reveal a small room. There is a table and a small dresser or bureau on the rear wall below a window and a rather large bed dominates the room.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 6, 2004)

Down in the main room there is now a warm fire going. "So where you boys from"  Vax asks, "and, maybe more importantly, where ya bound?"


----------



## Krug (Dec 6, 2004)

Woden looks at the man and sniffs him. He waits for the others to answer.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 6, 2004)

I'll search the room, including the dresser/bureau, for anything of interest, then move on to the next room.  (Search +4, Open Locks +5)


----------



## Mimic (Dec 7, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Down in the main room there is now a warm fire going. "So where you boys from"  Vax asks, "and, maybe more importantly, where ya bound?"




Aleran leans forward and studies the man for a few moments. "We travel towards Armet." He says smiling at Vax. "We all met by happenstance really, and it seemed to be a good idea to travel together, brigands may pause at the size of our party, where a single man would be an easy target."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2004)

Tyler pushs the door on the back of the kitchen wall open and enters/exits the room.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 8, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Woden looks at the man and sniffs him. He waits for the others to answer.



 Vax looks at you as if not sure what you are doing, then slowly holds out his hand for you, turns tho the others and says quietly "bit of a rustic, aint he?"



			
				Lazlow said:
			
		

> I'll search the room, including the dresser/bureau, for anything of interest, then move on to the next room.  (Search +4, Open Locks +5)




 As you enter the room, you notice a strange, lingering smell. Sweet and flowery as well as sour. Searching the dresser reveals a small leather-bound book.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Aleran leans forward and studies the man for a few moments. "We travel towards Armet." He says smiling at Vax. "We all met by happenstance really, and it seemed to be a good idea to travel together, brigands may pause at the size of our party, where a single man would be an easy target."




 Vax looks at you for a moment, as if confused, then throws his head back and lets out a throaty laugh "HA HA! BOY, you keep crackin jokes like that, you and me we gonna get on real good! This here wide spot in the road be Armet! I know she ain't much to look at but, she's been home fer me since the prince decided to stop the fightin'."


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 9, 2004)

mps42 said:
			
		

> As you enter the room, you notice a strange, lingering smell. Sweet and flowery as well as sour. Searching the dresser reveals a small leather-bound book.




Hmmm...  I'll take a quick look through the book, then search a bit more (take 20, what the hell, we've got all night) to see if I can find the source of the smell.

================================

OOC:  Sweet, flowery, and sour, eh?  That's making me hungry for some orange peel chicken with ginger sauce...  [drool] Mmmmm... Chinese food...  [/drool]


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 9, 2004)

Seeing that things are winding down, fires being started, books being read, etc., Uri says, "I suppose we should set a watch.  I'd like to set off early tommorow and make good time.  I'll watch last, I'm not very hungry just now."  With that, Uri pick a decent looking corner to curl up in with his thick blanket and doze off.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 9, 2004)

ooc: Doh, forgot the whole "You are entering Armet" part of your post...

IC
Aleran leans back and smiles and laughs at his mistake. "It would seem that I have underestimated the distance that we have traveled. It's a good thing that I am not a map maker or no two maps would ever be the same." Once the man has stopped laughing Aleran will lean in towards him once again.

"On our travels we have heard that there was a duke that lived near by, his name was Baerds I believe, we had discussed approaching him and seeing if he had any work for us. Is there anything about him that you can tell us?"


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2004)

"I can take first watch," says Woden. He hopes Skaris is behaving himself downstairs.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 10, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> ooc: Doh, forgot the whole "You are entering Armet" part of your post...
> 
> IC
> Aleran leans back and smiles and laughs at his mistake. "It would seem that I have underestimated the distance that we have traveled. It's a good thing that I am not a map maker or no two maps would ever be the same." Once the man has stopped laughing Aleran will lean in towards him once again.
> ...




 "'It is a strong man that can admit his weaknessess', me pap used to say.
"Ah, Duke Baerd eh? He's an odd one, mostly keeps to himself. Used to be some bigwig in the army I think. Funny thing though, he used to come into Armet abount once a month to visit Georges' place. He ain't been in town that I seen though and it's been at least a month since George closed down and went south.
 "And one other thing, theres been some weird lights at night the last couple nights. All yellow and orange comin from the north. Normally I'd just pass it off as The Veil* but it's been to cloudy for that.
 "well, one thing's for sure, I'm ready to eat. I got some stew we can heat. It's not much, but better'n nothin'."


----------



## mps42 (Dec 14, 2004)

OOC: My apologies to the players. I Seem to have been caught by the flu for the first time in several years. I am just now coming out of a Ny-Quil induced haze... I hope you all are still out there.
=========================================================

 Vax's stew is a bit thin, but has a good flavor. That, along with the long trek here, leads to quick slumber for all but those determined to stand watch. The night passes with an eerie quiet and morning dawns cloudy and cold. There is a tang in the air that promises snow, and soon.
 "Aye, there'll be snow today and thats fer sure." Vax says around a mouthfull of oat and barley mash that he's made up. "if'n yer gonna go see that Duke, ye best git goin'. Time 'n tide waits fer no man, so they say, and i'd say that'd include snow."


----------



## Mimic (Dec 14, 2004)

"Many thanks for the hospitality and the food, not many would share what they have with total strangers." Aleran tells Vax as he shakes his hand.

"We will take your warning to heart and leave as quickly as possible."

Aleran will pack up his stuff and help anyone who needs it, he will try and make sure they leave as soon as possible.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 15, 2004)

_"Hmmmm...where's that little halfling been all night anyhow...", _ Uri thinks to himself.....


----------



## Krug (Dec 15, 2004)

"Let us get going," says the unshaven Woden, who actually had a good night's sleep INSIDE a house but refuses to admit it. He goes out to check if Skaris is still there and feeds him with a bit of the stew he scavenged.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 15, 2004)

DM:  I'm assuming that I didn't find anything else of interest upstairs, and decided to sleep in one of the beds?  Did I find out what the source of the flowery smell was?


----------



## mps42 (Dec 15, 2004)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> DM:  I'm assuming that I didn't find anything else of interest upstairs, and decided to sleep in one of the beds?  Did I find out what the source of the flowery smell was?



Each room, save one, was like the first. A sparsely furnished room, dominated by a rather large bed. In each was a small table and a dresser, each containing a small leather bound book. And each with a similar, but not the same, lingering smell.
 The one different, the one room at the end of the hall, was rather larger than the others and definitly better furnished. It contains a bed, not as large or as soft as the others, a table with a few chairs around it, and a decent sized desk with many small compartments. Whoever stayed here was obviously very organized. There is a different odor here, one of tobacco and sweat. You get the impression that the person who's room this was stayed in here frequently
 As you've found it, you decide to claim this room for the night and sleep well except for a few strange dreams that include a large man with a full beard and several very attractive women who, for some reason, seem to be doting on him quite heavily.
 In the morning, you wander downstairs, sleepy-eyed, to find the rest of the group, including vax, hungrily attacking small bowls of a thick substance.


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 15, 2004)

Uri will scan the books, looking for references to the Dukes stay, according to Vax's story.  "Was anything else found in these rooms?", he says to the group as they pack up.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2004)

Woden shrugs (assuming he hasn't found anything). "No," he says, simply.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 16, 2004)

"Sorry guys, guess I fell asleep before I could tell you all about the empty beds in the empty rooms upstairs in this empty inn.  I trust the floor down here was to your liking?"  

I'll take my chances with a bowl of the "thick substance" and peruse one of the books I found.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 18, 2004)

While everyone is busy gathering their belongings, Swipe works on his breakfast. the thick mash is rather bland, but filling.
 The book you are holding seems to be some sort of diary, one day to a page, each page filled with rows of numbers. Some would appear to be times, others possibly amounts. EG:
July 10th
Versamber        10 min     5c     mostly just talked

Etcetera. Each entry written in a flowing style and each book with a lingering smell, similar to the rooms.

Quickly perusing the other books, only one mentions Baerd, and the entry is dated over a month ago.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2004)

Tyler smiled. it took him most of the night to realise that he was never going to actually get to the back door (As the dm seems to have forgotten I exist   )
He reads the books and laughs. "This was a brothel. The women all had rooms and the inkeeper was thier master." The young knight sinks slowly to the floor and begins eating.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 19, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler smiled. it took him most of the night to realise that he was never going to actually get to the back door (As the dm seems to have forgotten I exist   )
> He reads the books and laughs. "This was a brothel. The women all had rooms and the inkeeper was thier master." The young knight sinks slowly to the floor and begins eating.



OOC: Once again, my apologies. The rear door lead outside, to the rear of the building... /ooc

 "Yes," replies Vax. "I was thought ye knew, walkin right up to the place like ye did. George wasa  kindly man and always treated his ladies well. That's why they was always so friendly towards him. Doted on him like a father all the time..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2004)

*OOC:*


No prob... I had made that assumption a while back.  







"To have so many women working for him... This town must have been an important part of the trade routes around here. Is it just the snows and famine that brought it so low?" Tyler says. He has moved so close to the fire that he is almost squatting in it and yet he still looks chilled to the bone.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 20, 2004)

"Aye, it was a fine place. There were many that passed through here in Armets' prime. Why, at one time, this was afore the war mind, Armet was the very hub 'o the kingdom.
 Then the war came and we was shifted from the trafficking of goods to the training of men. Out to the west 'o town there's still the barracks what housed the very first soldiers to fight in the war. Some say their ghosts still haunt the place. But that's just talk. Throughout the war we was a main training ground and places like Georges' was on every block. Not the seedy places but a place where you could go and relax. Have a drink and the attentions of a pretty lass. Was good then, too.
 Then the weather began to turn. Came colder and harder the winters did, stripped the land bare. The king moved the training grounds south to warmer lands. Armet lost all her livlihoods with the comin' of the cold.
 I don't blame the king though, he done what he thought was right for the men what was protecting us and, even if Armet becomes nothing but a ghost town, she'll always live in my heart and those of what knew her.
 Now that's enough 'o that. Ye best be off. Ye don't leave soon, it'll be dark afore ya get there."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2004)

Tyler gets up from the fire and checks his equipment. "Prehaps we should check out the Barracks before we go any further. If it has a reputation of being haunted we may find some exuipment we can use that lay untouched by looters." It's clear that that is _not_ why the Paladin wants to go there. He has no poker face.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 20, 2004)

Swipe asks Vax, "Any idea where George's girls went, specifically the one whom Baerd had seen a month ago?  It's a cold lead, but a lead nonetheless."

===============

OOC:  Is there a name in that particular book?


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 20, 2004)

"Yes, Tyler is right, we should be off.  I wouldn't mind checking the barracks myself.  Evil or no.",  says Uri.  He makes sure that his cold weather gear  is in order and takes the lead towards the barracks.


----------



## Krug (Dec 21, 2004)

Woden follows behind, along with Skaris. Human civiliation was... complicated to the druid.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 21, 2004)

"I don't think we should investigate the barracks, we are on a mission to find the Duke and going off on a wild goose chase could deplete our resources. Besides we are not being compensated for this." Aleran states once they have left the building and the compainions are once again alone


----------



## mps42 (Dec 22, 2004)

There are no names in any of the books, wowever each one has a different symbol pressed or into the cover. As far as you can tell, the symbols have no meaning in any language you are familiar with. It would appear that each lady had her own symbol that George was familiar with.

 "The women? As far as I know they all went south with George. I would think that they would have went to the capitol."

 You walk outside into the cold gray morning. A heavy blanket of clouds lies above. They are thick and heavy with the promise of snow.

 The old barracks lie to the west of town, the Dukes lands to the north. Which way?


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Uri, Human Ranger*

Uri asks Vax, "How far outside of town are the barracks anyways?  And how many days to the Duke's lands?"  Uri will take the answer in silence.  He may volunteer to go first in the wilds, but is by no means a leader.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2004)

*Tyler Human Paladin*

"I still feel it would be in our best interest to check the barracks. We could find useful items there plus dispell the myth of ghosts. The barracks seem a better place for the villagers in time of war than the village it self." Tyler says


----------



## mps42 (Dec 23, 2004)

"Those old barracks? Theyre about a half hours' walk out side of town. The Dukes lands are a different story. He owns quite a bit of land but his home is about a day's walk north from here."


----------



## Krug (Dec 23, 2004)

"To the dukes lands I say," says Woden. He felt he was unlikely to find much useful at the barracks.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 28, 2004)

OOC: I count 2 for the barracks, one against and 3 no-vote. Is this correct?


----------



## taitzu52 (Dec 28, 2004)

(OOC- that's a yea for me.  if we're being democratic about it, of course.)


----------



## Mimic (Dec 29, 2004)

(ooc: Looks that way but for the record if there were any chance for profit without risking life and limb, Aleran would vote the other way.)


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 30, 2004)

Swipe's curiosity gets the better of him.  "Well, the barracks aren't very far..."


----------



## mps42 (Jan 1, 2005)

Walking throught Armet is a study in bleakness and despair. Everywhere there is bare ground, deserted houses and emaciated people who all watch warily as you walk through town. It is quite evident that these people have lost nearly every material thing that they own and are beginning to lose hope. There are few people left in town and most of those are beginning to pack up their things to look for "greener pastures".
 A short walk later brings you to the outskirts of town and, off in the distance you can see a collection of buildings, the training grounds. Several of the buildings look to be intact but most are just piles of stone and wood.

OOC: There are 9 buildings that you can see, only 3 of which seem to be in safe condition.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 1, 2005)

*OOC:*


Do any of the warrior types have an idea what may be the main headquarters Building?







"I had expected worse conditions. We may be in luck."  Tyler says. "Swipe? could you take a look into some of the more dilapidated buildings? Your natural grace and small size make you the most likley candidate. don't go too far in though. just a short recon."


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 5, 2005)

"Surely."  Swipe makes his way towards the nearest building/pile of stone and wood.  He'll look for anything interesting, then move on to the next, and the next.


----------



## Krug (Jan 5, 2005)

Woden follows behind Swipe, with Skaris in tow. "Best to keep close... there's something I don't like about this place."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 5, 2005)

Uri will look around the area with Swipe, looking for any recent tracks or signs of things, "out of place".


----------



## Mimic (Jan 5, 2005)

Aleran keeps his cloak wrapped tightly against his body, in an attempt to keep himself warm. He glances around at the ruined buildings, this was a waste of time, he knew it but there wasn't much he could do about it, there was no way he was about to go wandering around alone.

"How long will we remain here? The longer we stay the better chance of getting caught in the storm." He says glancing over at Tyler


----------



## mps42 (Jan 8, 2005)

Looking around, there is no sign of a "main" building by appearance. This was a military training grounds and, apparently, those in charge wanted to live in the same conditions as their men. 
 "Surely." Swipe makes his way towards the nearest building/pile of stone and wood. He'll look for anything interesting, then move on to the next, and the next. 
 Wriggling your way into the ruins of the nearest building reveals a jumbled mess of broken furniture and rusted metal. It seems likely that anything of value would be long gone. Rapidly moving on to the other broken shells reveals much of the same: Broken furniture, rusted metal, a few poor quality weapons (mostly longswords) that look like they would have been practice swords, etc.
Uri will look around the area with Swipe, looking for any recent tracks or signs of things, "out of place". From the outside, There is really no way for Uri's large frame to get into the interior of these buildings, they look like what they are: Buildings that have definitly seen better days.
Aleran keeps his cloak wrapped tightly against his body, in an attempt to keep himself warm. He glances around at the ruined buildings, this was a waste of time, he knew it but there wasn't much he could do about it, there was no way he was about to go wandering around alone.

"How long will we remain here? The longer we stay the better chance of getting caught in the storm." He says glancing over at Tyler.
 Out of the corner of your eye, you see a dark form hovering around one of the intact buildings, but when you turn to look, it is gone... 
 Seemingly improbably, as Aleran mentions getting caught in the storm, snow starts to gently fall.

OOC: As reference, this area was initially patterened after the NewYork / New Jersey area of North America. It is currently the equivilent of August, and it's snowing... Hopefully this will give you an idea of how "off" the seasons are.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 10, 2005)

Uri curses under his breath.  "Damn," he says as he looks at the flurrying sky, "this is work for a holy man, not bladesmen."  Seeing that Swipe has found nothing, Uri looks around to see what people are doing, and says, "We've not yet lost an hour yet.  Shall we make off before the weather worsens?"


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 10, 2005)

Swipe exits the ruins and gives his report.  Seeing the snow, he wraps his cloak tighter around him and pulls up his hood.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 10, 2005)

Gerard nods curtly, resting slightly on his spear for its willingness to bear weight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Out of the corner of your eye, you see a dark form hovering around one of the intact buildings, but when you turn to look, it is gone...











*OOC:*


 is that directed at Tyler? does he see the form?


----------



## mps42 (Jan 11, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> is that directed at Tyler? does he see the form?




OOC: It was more directed at Aleran, since he was the one glancing 'round.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 14, 2005)

Gesturing to Tyler, Aleran nods in the direction of where he thought he saw the dark form...

"Over there, I thought I saw something..a dark form. It could have been a figment of my imagination though."


----------



## mps42 (Jan 18, 2005)

OOC: My most sincere apologies to you all. Saturday my computer thought it would be fun to commit seppuku and stopped booting. Whee. I am now limping along on my backup (which I keep for just such emergencies) and *should* be around more frequently.
 On a slightly less happy note, I am calling for a gut check from all players. Is this an adventure you want to finsh. be honest. I have seen a decline in postings since about the third day after opening and I havent seena couple of you in quite a while. If you're tired of it or it's just not interesting you anymore or whathaveyou, I want to know. Until I hear from all players, I am suspending play...


----------



## Krug (Jan 18, 2005)

_I'm still interested, but admit that EN World's up and down and own work commitments have made it difficult..._


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm still in.  Though I share your frustrations, mps.  I think that once you get a head count, it would be helpful to define our expected posting parameters.

TZ


----------



## Mimic (Jan 18, 2005)

I am still here as well, although my personal life and the slowness of these boards of late has put a dent in my postings.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm still here.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 24, 2005)

Still here, still want to play.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 24, 2005)

still here, still playing


----------



## mps42 (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: WOOT! I am glad to hear that and, I am happy to say, my 'puter is feeling mostly better. This makes me happy. So, with all players reporting in, back to the action! /ooc

 With all of the crubling shells having been explored to the best of his abilities, Swipe returns to the group with his report and his meager findings. This leaves only the three intact buildings left to be investigated.

 Woden: Skaris seems a bit wary, pacing and emitting a whining growl like he's upset and scared about something...


----------



## Krug (Jan 25, 2005)

"What is it wolffriend?" says Woden to his companion. "What do you know?" he whispers. He looks around and indicates to the others softly to be wary.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 25, 2005)

Uri turns and spits on the burnt wood of the closest building.  "This place is a tomb.",  he says, backing away from it.  The woodsman looks a bit uneasy as he looks around.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 25, 2005)

"Yea, I am not too thrilled to be here either but we are so we might as well finish what we started. As I was telling Tyler, I thought I saw something over there." He says pointing over towards the building. "We should check it out but stay together, if something is here safety in numbers is always a good thing."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 25, 2005)

Tyler stands still for a moment seemingly lost in thought. He reaches out with his holy senses and tries to detect if there is any evil presence in the immediate area.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 25, 2005)

Swipe looks where Aleran was pointing, then quietly makes his way toward the area, making a wide berth around it so as to sneak up from behind.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 26, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler stands still for a moment seemingly lost in thought. He reaches out with his holy senses and tries to detect if there is any evil presence in the immediate area.




Tyler: The spell is released and your blood burns with the rush of magic, and a silent prayer of thanks passes through your mind in its' absence. The spell reveals a dim black blotch which is quickly fading and trails off towards the building indicated by the others.

Swipe: As you make your way around the building, you can see prints leading off to the north in the fresh snow. They are unlike any you have ever seen.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2005)

Whatever it is it's evil and retreating to the building. Lets go. Tyler says and starts toward the building. Each of you notices that for the first time since you met Ty6ler he is not shivering.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 26, 2005)

Uri looks visibly nervous.  He is used to enemies of flesh and blood, and this business is a bit much for the ragged woodsman.  Nonetheless, he draws his bow and follows Tyler to the building.


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 26, 2005)

Gerard smirks at the mention of an evil retreating, _probably just luring us in_.  He snaps up his lance and his shield, readying himself for the inevitable, and follows Tyler.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 26, 2005)

Swipe readies his sling, intending to remain far enough away from whatever made the tracks to be able to use it.  He'll follow the tracks as silently as possible.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 28, 2005)

You all make your way around the building, meeting on the far side by the track in the new-fallen snow.

 "These are like nothing i've ever seen..." woden quitly remarks. The track head off in a northerly direction, over a small hillock.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2005)

Without faltering Tyler trudges on through the snow. He has a deternimed look on his face.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 28, 2005)

Rather frustrated with the lack of initiative from the holy men in the group encountering the undead, Uri heads north to inspect the tracks in the snow.

(OOC- Wilderness Lore +5)


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2005)

Woden follows behind and tries to track the creatures and figure out what they might be.


----------



## mps42 (Jan 29, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Woden follows behind and tries to track the creatures and figure out what they might be.




 The track are easy enough to follow, leading directly away from the building that you we just standing by, heading almost due north over a small hill. The tracks themselves are unfamiliar though, the seem humanish but there are some odd variations that are like nothing any of you has ever seen before.

 As you crest the small hill, you are looking down into a smallish valley with a very cold-looking streamlet running throught it. the tracks lead directly to it.


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2005)

"Hmm maybe they know they're being followed," says Woden. He pats Skaris' fur and they continue towards the streamlet. "Be on your guard," he says, looking around, searching for possible ambushers.


----------



## Mimic (Jan 30, 2005)

"Anyone else think that this is a bad idea?" Aleran mutters as he follows close by.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 31, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Anyone else think that this is a bad idea?" Aleran mutters as he follows close by.




"Yes..." Swipe mutters in agreement.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 31, 2005)

"Aye," says Uri, "I think it's time to let this sleeping dog lie.  We have a long road to the north of us, and the weather is not our friend this day."  Uri stands at the edge of the tracks, waiting for a decision to follow them, or move north.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 5, 2005)

it's colder here, the slight breeze coming off of the icy water, than it was standing by the shelter of the buildings. peering over the small streamlet, there is no immediate evidence of further tracks and the streamlet is running clear so you can be fairly sure that anyone (or anything) that stepped in it did not go upstream. 

Woden: Skaris seems much calmer now, with only an occasional furtive glance.

Tyler: There is a small residual black aura here, but it is weaker than at the buildings and fading quickly.

Uri: The tracks in th esnow, judging by their distance apart, would seem to have been made by a large bipedal creature about the size of the average human but the depth reveals nothing about weight as the ground is too solid. 

OOC: I would like one post from each character at least once avery two days. With the faster servers that should be do-able, I think. If you see this as a problem, let me know...


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2005)

"The feeling is past Skaris? What was it?" the druid says, casting his eyes about, still wary.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2005)

Tyler slows. I think it evaded us. The evil presence is fadeing. What have the rest of you sensed?


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 6, 2005)

"I sense that we're chasing down a red fish.  It grows cold, and those tracks concern me little.  Shall we press on?",  say Uri.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 7, 2005)

"No argument here, Uri..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 7, 2005)

"Good," says Uri, "we've only lost an hour here, let's head north before the weather gets worse."  Uri begins to reblaze his trail back north towards thier original destination.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 7, 2005)

Swipe gratefully falls in line behind Uri.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 7, 2005)

Tyler looks a bit crestfallen but relents. I see there is nothing we can do here. Let us continue. He seps up to the front of th party and pushes on with the others.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 8, 2005)

Abanoning the barracks leaves a nagging doubt in the back of your minds 'what happened there, what was it that i saw and will it return?"
 But, there are appointments to keep so, crossing over the small streamlet, you press on over the small hillock, ever northward towars the lands of Duke Baerd.
 Several long, cold hours later the sun is low on the horizon when the fortified keep of the Duke comes into view. It is imediately clear that something is wrong.
 You cautiously make your way a bit closer and the sight infront of you gives no promises of warmth or comfort: The once-proud walls surrounding Baerd manor have been pummeled by stones and ave been breached in several places. to the west of the walls there is a large pile of round stones that would appear to have been the ammunition that was used and the sturdy wooden gates hang limply on their stout iron hinges.
 From your current vantage point you cannot see the Manor, the south or east sides of the defensive walls.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2005)

"Looks like it's time for a little reconnoitering," Swipe says.

OOC:  Do we hear or see anything going on in there right now?  If not, are there any signs of recent activity, like in the last hour or so?


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 8, 2005)

Uri begins moving around the west of the keep, looking for signs of where and when the siege force was here.  He says, "This bodes no good.  I know little of politics, who could have done this?"   He continues to search for any more physical evidence before he approaches the keep.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 8, 2005)

"Great...." Aleran sighs under his breath as the view of the walls.



> "Looks like it's time for a little reconnoitering," Swipe says.




"That would seem prudent, go check it out, try and be back in about 15 minutes. I don't want to be out here when the sun sets, who ever did that still might be out here." He tells the halfling, turning towards the Woden. "You might want to scout as well, you are stealther then the rest of us, just stick to the tree line and watch your back."

ooc: I don't have a problem with posting every couple of days except for the weekend


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2005)

"Sounds good to me."

Swipe makes with the sneaky and heads for one of the breached areas, rather than walking in the front door, searching for any signs of current occupants.  (Hide, +11; Move Silently, +9; Search, +4)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2005)

Tyler looks around as much as he can from the area where he stands. This is not a very good omen.  

ooc: how old does the destruction look? Was the battle today/ yesterday? Last month?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

Gerard nods in agreement, "doesn't seem like such a regal house anymore..." he trails off, a hint of cynicism and irony in his voice.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 9, 2005)

"Looks like it's time for a little reconnoitering," Swipe says.
OOC: Do we hear or see anything going on in there right now? If not, are there any signs of recent activity, like in the last hour or so?
 There is very little noise of any kind, except for the wind howling through the holes in the once-sturdy walls.

Uri begins moving around the west of the keep, looking for signs of where and when the siege force was here. He says, "This bodes no good. I know little of politics, who could have done this?"  He continues to search for any more physical evidence before he approaches the keep.
 Walking cautiously around the north and west walls reveals little other than several deep tracks. they are around a handspan deep in the hard earth and appear to be parrallel around 8 to 10 feet apart. It seems something big and heavy came this way.

"Great...." Aleran sighs under his breath as the view of the walls.
  Quote:
  "Looks like it's time for a little reconnoitering," Swipe says.
"That would seem prudent, go check it out, try and be back in about 15 minutes. I don't want to be out here when the sun sets, who ever did that still might be out here." He tells the halfling, turning towards the Woden. "You might want to scout as well, you are stealther then the rest of us, just stick to the tree line and watch your back."
ooc: I don't have a problem with posting every couple of days except for the weekend
 Ooc: that's cool. I'm just trying to avoid the one-post-a-week syndrome... 

"Sounds good to me."
Swipe makes with the sneaky and heads for one of the breached areas, rather than walking in the front door, searching for any signs of current occupants.
 OOC: Which way? Forward towards the west or north walls, or circling to try to get to south and east?

Tyler looks around as much as he can from the area where he stands. This is not a very good omen.
ooc: how old does the destruction look? Was the battle today/ yesterday? Last month?
 With the cold conditions it's difficult to say for sure but the destruction looks fairly recent, probably not more than 2 to 3 weeks old. 

Gerard nods in agreement, "doesn't seem like such a regal house anymore..." he trails off, a hint of cynicism and irony in his voice.


Woden: Skaris seems very reluctant to go any closer to the structure, very close to outright disobedience.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 9, 2005)

Uri will do one last sweep of the outside, and go to find the rest of the group.

(OOC- looking for any trash soldiers may have left behind, especially and house colors, identifying marks, etc.)

"OK, Tyler.  Rally the troops.  We may as well take shelter and get a fire started.",  says Uri, looking for a good place to approach the keep.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 9, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> "Sounds good to me."
> Swipe makes with the sneaky and heads for one of the breached areas, rather than walking in the front door, searching for any signs of current occupants.
> OOC: Which way? Forward towards the west or north walls, or circling to try to get to south and east?




I'll circle around to the back (south and east), since the rest of the party is exploring the immediate vicinity.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 10, 2005)

Aleran waits for the others that have gone to scout, this mission was getting more complicated by the moment... something he wasn't too happy about. Once the others got back he would suggest that they moved out as soon as possible.


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2005)

Woden and Skaris help in searching out the area, looking to see if there are any survivors.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2005)

Tyler nods and starts walking up the road Come on my friends, lets get warm. He tries to pay as much attention to details as he can. Trying to keep his attention focused on surviving and not what may have atacked and what may still e lurking here.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 14, 2005)

Uri will do one last sweep of the outside, and go to find the rest of the group.
"OK, Tyler. Rally the troops. We may as well take shelter and get a fire started.",  says Uri, looking for a good place to approach the keep.

Other than Swipe, who is making a circuit around the walls, the rest of the group is huddling just out uf bow-shot from the castle walls, right behind a small hill. From here, there are two decent size breaches in the walls as well as the manglled front gate within easy walking distance.

I'll circle around to the back (south and east), since the rest of the party is exploring the immediate vicinity.

Circling around to the back reveals a very different view than the front and west side wall, is is nearly unscathed, parts of it looking like if may even have been recently repaired. There is no sign of any bodies or other signs of struggle here except for the tracks in the earth.

Aleran waits for the others that have gone to scout, this mission was getting more complicated by the moment... something he wasn't too happy about. Once the others got back he would suggest that they moved out as soon as possible.

Woden and Skaris help in searching out the area, looking to see if there are any survivors.

Skairs is definitly not happy with this area, he seems nervous and skittish, reluctant to go too near the building. There are plenty of tracks to be found but they are all the wide and smooth type and not foot or boot prints. You can find no evidence of bodies.

Tyler nods and starts walking up the road "Come on my friends, lets get warm." He tries to pay as much attention to details as he can. Trying to keep his attention focused on surviving and not what may have atacked and what may still e lurking here.

There is a sense of foreboding about this place. in your minds eye you can see wht it would have looked like before the destruction: Proud walls defended by stout men with flashing swords and stury armor. Where are they now? there are more questions than answers here and that does not make you happy.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 14, 2005)

Guessing that the breech in the wall is the most obvious entrance to the keep, Uri begins to slowly approach the walls.  Looking for tracks, the ranger is also trying to keep one eye on the walls, looking for signns of danger.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2005)

Swipe will find the nearest opening and take a quick look inside.  (Still making with the sneaky.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2005)

Shivering more from uncertainty than the cold, Tyler Keeps his peace for now. _Best not to alarm the others un-needed._

If there is a standard of flag close to him e will try to straighten it or at least clean it off out of respect.


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2005)

Woden follows behind the others, petting Skaris. "Be wary wolfie..." He senses the creature's nervousness.


----------



## Mimic (Feb 16, 2005)

Aleran will follow keeping a watchfull eye behind them.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 20, 2005)

OOC: My error, I got directions mixed up. The main group is actually standing by the south-facing wall (where the main entrance gate is) and can see the west-facing wall and the corner tower that joins the two. so swip would have circled 'round to the north-facing wall and then the east to complete the circuit... Sorry again.

 Swipe comes back into sight from your right and pads quickly over to the group "the north wall and east are both in decent shape and look like there may have been repairs. no signs of soldiers or bodies or anthing. it's kinda creepy. There's no easily discernable foot- or boot-prints anywhere around the walls, just a few sets of these deep grooves.
 All four corner towers look to be in decent shape."

 Making your way towards the breach in the south wall, you catch a glimpse of movement up by the main house but, from this distace it's difficult to tell what it is.


----------



## Krug (Feb 21, 2005)

Woden becomes cautious. He restrains Skaris and waits for the other members of the party to scout ahead. "Be careful; might be an ambush," he whispers.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 21, 2005)

"Alright," says Uri, "Swipe and I will break off and flank, while the rest of you approach.  Hopefully, we'll see what we'll see what we're dealing with before we're too close."  Uri will swing around and take cover, bow in hand.

(OOC- Attempt to Hide and Move Silently.  Lemme know if you need my stats.)


----------



## Mimic (Feb 21, 2005)

Aleran waits a few moments so Swipe and Uri can get into flanking postion and they he heads forward staff at the ready.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 22, 2005)

OOC: FYI it's fairly open between the defensive wall and the "house" where you can see the figure, there really isn't alot of cover between the two. You could break for the "house" and hide around the corner from the figure but that would not give you a clear view...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 22, 2005)

Tyler continues on unworried. "Yes there is obviously some one still here. That does not mean they wish us harm."  The young knight continues to walk at a normal pace without drawing any weapons.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 22, 2005)

Swipe will follow Uri, hiding and moving silently.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 22, 2005)

As noted, we'll "swing around" to the side of the house.


----------



## mps42 (Feb 23, 2005)

Whatever it is in the distance seems pre-occupied by somthing as it/they ail to notice the group as they cross the open field. Hiding at the side of the house gives a much better view. the first thing you notice is an absolutely AWFUL smell, akin to the sewers of a large city crossed with rancid meat. On the side of the house where you are there is a small window about six to eight feet from the corner.

Tyler: Walking cautiously through the field is a lonely experience, the others making thier way to the house. As you get closer, you can now see the figure better but this does not make you fell any better... The figure is tall, probably around 5 1/2 feet, and wearing some sort of armor but it's difficult to tell what kind due to the heavy furs covering the fiure from head to toe. 
 Suddenly a shaft of sun breaks through the clouds and you can see the figure clearly: A tall creature covered in fur, powerfully built and armed with a short pike. there is also a nasty-looking sword hung at it's side. Whatever this is, it is NOT human.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 23, 2005)

OOC:  Is it possible to get a map of the layout here, and our positions?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2005)

Tyler freezes for a moment. _Bugbear?_ he thinks to himself. _Well if I'm already alone here I may be able to turn this to our advantage. _ 

He keeps walking like he was only he's keeping an eye on the figure. If it notices him  he will call out to it. "Hail the Fort!"


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 23, 2005)

OOC:  Can we hear Tyler?


----------



## Mimic (Feb 23, 2005)

Aleran will take this moment to cast armor on himself.


----------



## Krug (Feb 23, 2005)

Woden tries to look for Tyler...


----------



## mps42 (Feb 26, 2005)

OOC : SOrry for the delay, I had to locate the map... Of course It was right where I put it  The cluster of brown spots is the group, th one apart from that is Tyler and the red spot is the thing that currently has Tylers' attention. Yes, you would be able to hear Tyler as he only about 8' from you, he's just more out in the open than the rest of you. /ooc

 Tyler: As you approach slowly closer to theis creature that you do not recognize, you catch a glimpse of some other forms moving off in what you assume are the stables. You can also hear what would appear to be loud crying or screaming. Also, the armor can now be recognized as hard leather.

Aleran: The rush of magic burns through you as you call upon them and surrond yourself with a protective aura.

Woden: He's about 8 feet from you, not hard to miss... ; )

Group: A slight breeze pulls a sound to you, at first it seems like a high keening or wailing. Then, as the wind shifts slightly, more of a terrified screaming.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 26, 2005)

Tyler will step even further from the group (another 10') and make his presence known. "You there! What is this atrocity? Face me Villian! 

[Using my Detect Evil sence on the leather armored figure]


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 26, 2005)

Uri will make a dash for the cover of one of the opposite buildings.

(OOC- is that cover?  I'm not sure where the figure is.)


----------



## mps42 (Feb 27, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Uri will make a dash for the cover of one of the opposite buildings.
> 
> (OOC- is that cover?  I'm not sure where the figure is.)



 OOC: Since the figure that Tyler is facing is opposite the stables, (the funky looking, open ended buildings) you would have more cover where you are than over by those same stables.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 28, 2005)

Swipe will make his way east and north, moving silently around the building to come up behind the creature.  He'll ready his short sword as he moves, preparing for a sneak attack if combat breaks out.  If it doesn't, he'll just remain hidden for a while.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 1, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler will step even further from the group (another 10') and make his presence known. "You there! What is this atrocity? Face me Villian!




"This guy is going to get us killed" Aleran thinks to himself as he rolls his eyes. He grips his staff ready to strike at anything that doesn't look like his compainions.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 7, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler will step even further from the group (another 10') and make his presence known. "You there! What is this atrocity? Face me Villian!
> 
> [Using my Detect Evil sence on the leather armored figure]




 The creature turns in surprise, gaping at you as if you'd just stepped out from nowhere.
 Asking the heavins for a detect evil on this beast reveals a stark stain on the very air around him.
 Brandishing its shortspear, it replies in a gravely, halting common "Who you? What you do here?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 7, 2005)

Tyler says nothing. He simply draws his blade and Charges the beast. 

_"Ancesters aid me!"_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 7, 2005)

Seeing the half-crazed man charge the questioning creature, Gerard yells at Tyler, "what in blazes do you think you are doing?"  Gerard charges after Tyler hoping to either intersect his path and block him or slow him up for a moment, although not turning his back to the creature.


----------



## Krug (Mar 8, 2005)

Woden tries to see if can make out what beast it is. *"Stop! Don't kill it!"* he shouts.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 8, 2005)

Swipe remains hidden, moving to where he can (safely) view what's happening, readying himself for a sneak attack from behind the creature if need be.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 8, 2005)

Uri is ready to pounce.  Having his crossbow out, he will make an attempt to get a shot off before the knight's charge.  If not', he'll sling his crossbow and move forward cautiously, pulling out his blade.

(OOC- If I can attack before the charge, great.  If not, I'll close to within 60 ft. and switch to my swords.)


----------



## Mimic (Mar 9, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler says nothing. He simply draws his blade and Charges the beast.
> 
> _"Ancesters aid me!"_ he thinks to himself.




"By the gods he is trying to get us killed." Aleran mutters to himself, part of him just wants to sneak off and leave  but with a sigh he stays were he is and waits to see if any other creatures come into view.

ooc: Can anyone link me the rogues gallery for this game I can't find it


----------



## mps42 (Mar 9, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "By the gods he is trying to get us killed." Aleran mutters to himself, part of him just wants to sneak off and leave  but with a sigh he stays were he is and waits to see if any other creatures come into view.
> 
> ooc: Can anyone link me the rogues gallery for this game I can't find it



OOC, I'm not sure it made it through the server swap, what you need?


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

(OOC- It should be on the first post, at least on the OOC thread. -TZ)


----------



## Mimic (Mar 9, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> OOC, I'm not sure it made it through the server swap, what you need?




ooc: When I make a character I make several different versions, I usually discard the ones that I don't use but for some reason i didn't and I can't remember which one is the official one.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 11, 2005)

Tyler says nothing. He simply draws his blade and Charges the beast.
"Ancesters aid me!" he thinks to himself.

 Tyler calmly draws his gleaming blade and steps into the creature, who makes a furtive stab with its spear but Tyler easily deflects the clumsy attempt with his heavy shield. Tyler then slashes across the creatures' body drawing a clean line of blood from its' upper arm. The thing howls in pain and takes a quick step back to regroup.

Seeing the half-crazed man charge the questioning creature, Gerard yells at Tyler, "What in blazes do you think you are doing?" Gerard charges after Tyler hoping to either intersect his path and block him or slow him up for a moment, although not turning his back to the creature.

 The distance is too great, there is no way Gerard can get between Tyler and his foe and, by the time you reach his side, the creature is stepping away from Tyler. If Tyler hears you, he makes no sign. You can now see three more figures in the stables, two standing over a third.

Woden tries to see if can make out what beast it is. "Stop! Don't kill it!" he shouts.

 The creature is like nothing you've ever seen, tall and muscular, covered in thick fur. It has a ape-like face with heavy brows and a jutting jaw with nasty looking protruding fangs. It is wearing hard leather armor emblazoned in red with what looks to be a stylized bird of some sort. If tyler hears you, he does not acknowlegde you.

Swipe remains hidden, moving to where he can (safely) view what's happening, readying himself for a sneak attack from behind the creature if need be.

Uri is ready to pounce. Having his crossbow out, he will make an attempt to get a shot off before the knight's charge. If not', he'll sling his crossbow and move forward cautiously, pulling out his blade.
(OOC- If I can attack before the charge, great. If not, I'll close to within 60 ft. and he'll sling his crossbow and move forward cautiously, pulling out his blade.

From this vantage, you would be as likely to hit Tyler as his opponant so you decide not to risk the shot. You move cautiously out from the side of the building and move from Tylers rear left to rear right.
(OOC: Not sure if you meant you were going to shoot at the baddie or Tyler...  )

"By the gods he is trying to get us killed." Aleran mutters to himself, part of him just wants to sneak off and leave but with a sigh he stays were he is and waits to see if any other creatures come into view.

OOC: AAAaaaaallrighty then... Hopefully this map will help. If you need any clarifications or anything, just holler


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2005)

Ignoring the rest of the party Tyler presses his atack. "Beast you have the stink of evil on you. It is my sacred duty to see you vanish from the face of this world." 
Sensing Gerard behind him he says "There are more in the stables. Take them out!"  This is the first time the companions have ever seen anything close to bodily warmth in Tyer. He has stopped shaking and the determination in his voice is a powerful thing indeed.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

In an extreme moment of indecision, Uri reshteathes his swords and draws his bow.  He thats a step towards Gerard, trying to get an angle on the stable doors.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 14, 2005)

Hearing mention of more creatures, Swipe readies himself for a sneak attack, waiting to see who or what comes out of the stables.

===============================

OOC:  Swipe is supposed to be on the other side of the creature (north of it, hiding behind the building), on your map you have me on the same side as the rest of the group.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 14, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Hearing mention of more creatures, Swipe readies himself for a sneak attack, waiting to see who or what comes out of the stables.
> 
> ===============================
> 
> OOC:  Swipe is supposed to be on the other side of the creature (north of it, hiding behind the building), on your map you have me on the same side as the rest of the group.




OOC: Oh. I apparently missed the part where you circled 'round the back of the building. Sorry. so more like this map?


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 14, 2005)

OOC:  No prob


----------



## mps42 (Mar 18, 2005)

OOC: Well, I was hoping to hear from Gerard/Ferrix but I guess not... Here comes Round 2:

 Swipe, seeing the creature step back towards him, readies to strike at the thing if needed while, at the same time, keeping a keen eye out towards the stables.

Aleran seems confusd as to what to make of this turn of events and stays where he is.

Uri quickly stores his shortswords in their sheaths and, moving to the near opening of the stable, draws his bow [sblock] There are two creatures at the far end of the stable, they both look similar to the first which Tyler is now facing. Both are wearing the leather armor, one carrying a halfspear and the other a nasty-looking axe. They are standing over a third form that you cannot see well because of the hay on the floor.
 One of the two sees you come to the end of the stables, quickly pulls a dagger, reaches down and makes a slashing motion a the third form. The dagger comes back to it's sheath heavy with blood. The other heads out of the Stables towards Gerard and Tyler.[/sblock]

Woden, Still recovering from the shock of the viciousness of Tylers' attack on the creature he now faces, stands slack-jawed. Skaris peers expectantly up at you.

Tyler takes a moment to Direct Gerard to the Stables and then Stabs at the thing in front of him but is not able to get through the now-set defenses. Out of the corner of your eye, you can see another of these things coming out of the Stables towards you.

Gerard seems confused. Help Tyler, help the thing he faces, go off to the stables as directed, or what? What to do?

 The creature, now set, Fends off Tylers' jabs and is able to return one of its' own, making a stab towards tylers' less-protected legs an is able to find a crease in the armor, burying the point deep into Tylers' leg, the point coming back dripping with his blood. "You bleed, man-thing. like others. We see if you die like others, too." The thing taunts with an evil-sounding chuckle.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 18, 2005)

"Damn it, they've got prisoners!",  shouts Uri, as he looses a shot at the creature with the axe.  He then runs over to Wooden's side to set up another shot on the creature leaving the stall.

(OOC- Longbow +5 1d8+1 x3/Prc {within 60'} on one of them in the stall, not #2, hopefully the one with the axe)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2005)

"Wounds heal hellbeast. Death does not!"  Tyler says trying to bluff past the pain. He slashes again at the monster.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 21, 2005)

Having Tyler die would probably make this mission harder and that wouldn't be good. Not to mention the fact that if Tyler dies, he and the rest of the group would probably be next to go is definately not a good thing.

Aleran gets his crossbow and prepares to shoot at the second creature coming from the stables.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 21, 2005)

Swipe sneaks up and plants his shortsword deep into the back of the creature that hit Tyler (+2 to hit, 1d4+1+1d6 sneak attack dmg).  He'll position himself so he's flanking the beast with Tyler.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 24, 2005)

Frustrated but still quite able to act, Gerard figures the idiot man can be berated after they get themselves after this mess.  His spear-like lance jabs forwards at the creature.









*OOC:*


+3 heavy lance (1d8+2, 20/x3, piercing, 10 ft. reach)


----------



## mps42 (Mar 24, 2005)

"Wounds heal hellbeast. Death does not!" Tyler says trying to bluff past the pain. He slashes again at the monster.

 The creature tries to defend itself, but it is simply no match for Tylers' fury. You step inside the things defenses and, one vicious stab to the midsection later, it falls to the ground bleeding heavily.

"Damn it, they've got prisoners!", shouts Uri, as he looses a shot at the creature with the axe. He then runs over to Wooden's side to set up another shot on the creature leaving the stall.
(OOC- Longbow +5 1d8+1 x3/Prc {within 60'} on one of them in the stall, not #2, hopefully the one with the axe)

 You let fly with an arrow, but Firing at the moving creature proves to be a bit more difficult than expected, especially with the stables in the way. The arrow grazes the back of one leg but does no significant daamge.

 Having Tyler die would probably make this mission harder and that wouldn't be good. Not to mention the fact that if Tyler dies, he and the rest of the group would probably be next to go is definately not a good thing.
 Aleran gets his crossbow and prepares to shoot at the second creature coming from the stables.

 As the thing steps out from behind the stable walls, you let fly with a crossbow bolt. It streaks through the air and buries itself into the wood of the stable wall, inches from the things' chest.

Swipe sneaks up and plants his shortsword deep into the back of the creature that hit Tyler (+2 to hit, 1d4+1+1d6 sneak attack dmg). He'll position himself so he's flanking the beast with Tyler.

Suddenly deprived of your target, you turn to face the oncoming foe.

Frustrated but still quite able to act, Gerard figures the idiot man can be berated after they get themselves after this mess. His spear-like lance jabs forwards at the creature.








*OOC:*


+3 heavy lance (1d8+2, 20/x3, piercing, 10 ft. reach)







Suddenly deprived of your target, you turn to face the oncoming foe.

 The beast from the stables approaches the three men cautiously, having seen its' companion felled. It tosses a spear at Gerard but he is able to bat it away. The creature calmly draws a huge axe.

 The creature still in the stables smiles an evil grin at Aleran and tosses a spear at Aleran, which draws a line of blood from his upper arm. Then it, too, draws a nasty looking axe.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 24, 2005)

Swipe takes a step or two back, allowing the oncoming creature to be intercepted by either Gerard or Tyler.  He'll then move into a flanking position and strike (so as to make use of his sneak attack ability).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 25, 2005)

*Tyler*

Spinning to intercept the next attacker, Tyler says nothing. his cool stare taking in the measure of his enemy. He slashes at the enemy.


----------



## Krug (Mar 25, 2005)

Woden strikes at the creature with his staff, and commands Skaris to attack the nearest foe.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 25, 2005)

Uri moves back to his previous position at the stable doors ,and fires another shot at one of the creatures.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 29, 2005)

The 2nd creature moves towards Tyler Gerard and Swipe cautiously. Then, seeing Woden, Skaris and Aleran coming it's way as well, it takes a step back and bangs on the side of the nearby building. "More man-things, more Brothers" it says with an wicked grin.

 Tyler, Gerard and Swipe, the creature is not close enough for you you strike at with melee weapons...

 Uri moves back to his previous position at the stable doors ,and fires another shot at one of the creatures. 
 It would seem prudent to fire on the creature advancing on you with a very large axe. However, it is too close to make an effective attack and the shot misses.

Woden, the creature is not close enough to attack with a melee weapon.

Skaris, still seeming out-of sorts, approaches the creature warily.

Aleran, you have a decent shot at the creature that was moving towards Tyler. Your crossbow bolt streaks through the air embeds itself into the wood beside its' head.

OOC: But wait, there's more...  Sorry for the delay in the posting, I just went back to work after having some time off and it was a little hectic getting back up to speed. Should be okay now. For anyone whos interested, see the OOC about the combat tool i'm using...


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 29, 2005)

Swipe takes another couple of steps back and gets his sling ready (he's better with it anyway).


----------



## Krug (Mar 29, 2005)

Woden lets Skaris attack the creature.  "Don't swallow him down in one bite!" yells Woden.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 29, 2005)

_This is not my day_,  Uri thinks to himself, cursing his indecision and lack of wherewithall on the battleground.  "One more coming!",  yells Uri as he fires his bow and backs away from the barn door.

(OOC- fire another shot at the one in the barn, and then backs up between Wooden and Aleran.  BTW, did I hit the last time?)


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 29, 2005)

Gerard will close the distance slightly so the creature is within reach of his lance, stabbing at the creature.









*OOC:*


Gerard will generally try to keep his opponent at 10' which is his reach with the lance. +3 lance (1d8+2dmg)


----------



## Mimic (Mar 29, 2005)

Aleran growls in frustration, readies his crossbow and takes another shot at creature #2


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2005)

*Tyler*

The paladin charges the beastman in front of him.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 30, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> _This is not my day_,  Uri thinks to himself, cursing his indecision and lack of wherewithall on the battleground.  "One more coming!",  yells Uri as he fires his bow and backs away from the barn door.
> 
> (OOC- fire another shot at the one in the barn, and then backs up between Wooden and Aleran.  BTW, did I hit the last time?)




No. you missed.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 30, 2005)

Skaris rushes the creature to try to bite it, but it is able to bat the Wolf away, drawing a line of blood from Skaris' left flank.

Aleran readies and fires his crossbow at the creature currently fending off Skaris. The bolt streaks through the wintery air and the creature howls in pain as the bolt nicks the side of its' head, drawing blood.

Tyler, a grim look of dermination on his face, Charges the short distance between him and the creature. Lowering his sword at the last minute, it cleanly penetrates the creatures leather armor. The creature turns to Tyler, as if in shock, and then slumps to the ground, bleeding heavily.

Gerard closes ground on Tyler, keeping an eye on the fallen foe, but it makes no move to rise again.

Uri backs away from the creature doggedly stalking him and puts another arrow in flight. This one finds it's mark and buries itself deep into the creatures lower chest. The creature staggers for a second, then grins cruelly and rushes towards you swinging it's heavy axe.
 The monster wades into you, batting aside your defenses and, howling with pain and rage, swings its' large axe which bites into you painfully, blood freely flowing.

Swipe stows his dagger into its' sheath, pulls out his trusted sling and a couple of bullets and readies to help wherever he can.

Calling out, Woden sees another creature exit the building.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 30, 2005)

"GAAAHHHH!!!", yells Uri as he is struck down by the creature.  In a moment of panic, the ranger drops his bow to the ground, and pulls a wicked looking short sword from his belt, and stabs furiously at the creature, fighting for his very life once agian.

(OOC- Short Sword +4 1d6+2 19-20x2 Prc.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 30, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler looks at the fallen foe and thinks to himself. _"How did you survive in this land so long you worthless animal?"_ He will press on to the next closest monster and attack that one as well.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 30, 2005)

OOC:  Is creature #1 (just south of Swipe) dead also?  If so, he'll unleash a volley at #3 to give Uri some time.


----------



## mps42 (Mar 30, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> OOC:  Is creature #1 (just south of Swipe) dead also?  If so, he'll unleash a volley at #3 to give Uri some time.




At this point, you're not positive if Creature 1 is dead, but it's definitly NOT moving...


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 30, 2005)

Alrighty then, Swipe'll sling a bullet over at #3.


----------



## Krug (Mar 30, 2005)

Woden screams to see Skaris wounded. "Skaris! Be careful! Flank old friend flank!" he shouts. He arms his sling and shoots a bullet at either a creature which is not yet engaged in combat with one of his comrades, or one nearest Skaris.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 31, 2005)

Aleran drops his crossbow and pulls out his staff as he heads towards creature #3, if he is able to attack he will.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 5, 2005)

TYler Stemps over the fallen foe and slashes at the creature stepping out of the doorway, but his sword clangs off of it's metal scale armor.

Gerard, somewhat behind Tyler, stabs at the creature with his lance and deals a mighty blow to its chest. It is sorely wounded.

Skaris recovers from the blow and, with the encouragement of His friend, circles the foe. Skaris launches himself at the foes' legs and is able to get a solid hold and begins to shred the creatures leg.

The monster takes a swipe at Tyler, his heavy axe carries no force, though as it falls to the ground.

Uri drops his bow and draws a short sword from its' sheath and swips and the monster approaching him and is able to penetrate the things defenses. The creature drops to the ground.

Swipe, seeing the creature fall, saves his sling bullett and stands ready.

Aleran comes up behind Uri, but the creature now lies on the ground, bleeding.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 5, 2005)

With the but of his staff Aleran will roll the creature on its back to get a better look at it.

ooc: Trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## Krug (Apr 6, 2005)

_Did my sling hit anything?_

Woden unleashes another sling bullet at the nearest unblocked creature.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 6, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Did my sling hit anything?_
> 
> Woden unleashes another sling bullet at the nearest unblocked creature.




OOC: OOps, sorry I got your slinginess and that of Lazlow confused. No, your bullet woudl not have hit anything as all visible creatures are down.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

(OOC- Are we still in initiative mode?  Still any baddies up?)


----------



## mps42 (Apr 6, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> With the but of his staff Aleran will roll the creature on its back to get a better look at it.
> 
> ooc: Trying to figure out what it is.




 You approach Uri and the creature in front of him cautiously. Poking it with the end of your staff reveals no movement so, using your staff for leverage, you roll the creature onto its' back. 
 It looks very much like the others: Large, about the size of the average man, body covered in thick hair or fur (which is longer on the head like a mans' hair and, at least on this one, has been braided in several places). The face it much like that of an ape, flat with large nostrils high up between the eyes, thin but long lips covering a mouth full of sharp teeth. There are two larger fangs, apparenly the Canines, on both top and bottom.
 The creature you are looking at it wearing good quality hard leather armor and, emblazoned on the leather Breastplate, is the same stylized bird painted in red.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 6, 2005)

Uri:
[sblock]
 While you've never seen anything quite like this creature before, there were many stories in your homeland about similar ones. Called 'crazen' by some and 'man-apes' by others, the descriptions in those stories always mentioned the vicious nature of the beasts. The only saving grace of them, at least from the stories of your elders, is that they never gathered in large numbers. 'Boy,' you clearly remeber the elders saying, 'if those things ever got organized, men would fall before them like winter wheat.'
[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

Uri reaches down and picks up his bow, slinging it on his back.  As he watches Aleran prod the creature, his eyes narrow in some sort of distant recognition.  "The Crazen.", gasps Uri, almost in a whisper.  "The elders in my homeland would speak of these, man-apes.  But there is something wrong here.", he says, turning to Aleran, "They were never known to be organized.  Small tribes.  Few and far between.  This bodes ill for us."  The scarred ranger looks around for any more signs of danger, and then sheathes his sword, and tries to tie up his wounds.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2005)

*Tyler*

The young knight shakes his head and looks around. He looks at his companions and says "Well done. But lets check the stables. Was there not mention of innocents around here?"
There is something in his eyes and the way he stands right not that is both reassuring and disquieting. He is no longer shaking and he's far more intense right now than you have seen Tyler. The term _a man possessed _ comes to mind. 

Without waiting more than a moment Tyler heads for the stables.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 7, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> The young knight shakes his head and looks around. He looks at his companions and says "Well done. But lets check the stables. Was there not mention of innocents around here?"
> There is something in his eyes and the way he stands right not that is both reassuring and disquieting. He is no longer shaking and he's far more intense right now than you have seen Tyler. The term _a man possessed _ comes to mind.
> 
> Without waiting more than a moment Tyler heads for the stables.




Walking the short distance to the stables is a painfull process, but bearable for the determined Tyler. Inside reveals the body of a man, presumably a soldier or some other functionary of Baerds' estate.
 His body has been battered almost beyond recognition. There are cuts and bruises all over as well as evidence of broken bones. The mans throat has been brutally cut. he is quite dead.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

Uri calls out, "Is there a healer?", as he walks into the barn to join Tyler.  "Aye," he says, looking at the man on the ground, "that was the one.  Blast!"  Uri will look around in this barn, and then head towards the large building to the left, and listen to the door.

(OOC- Can I get a heal check on myself?  Heal +2, also Listen +2, Search +1)


----------



## mps42 (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: Taitzu, see house rule on Short-term care. Yes you can do it on yourself with a higher DC. As far as heal check goes, according to the details of the skill, that can only be used on a character or NPC who is at -1 HP or lower to STOP them from dying. Hence the addition of STC... /ooc


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

(OOC- Oops.  Actually, I just wanted to see how badly injured I am.)


----------



## Krug (Apr 8, 2005)

Woden hugs Skaris. "Oh you poor beast..." He keeps close to the othes, sling loaded and ready, to fire into combat if need be.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 8, 2005)

"Great," Aleran states with a sigh, "do you know any other information on them?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2005)

*Tyler*

The young knight kneels next to the dead man and begins to pray. "I am sorry I could not save you. May your ancestors guide you home." and closes the man's eyes.

After a moment he says "we should see if they had any other prisoners."  He seems to be ignoring his injured leg.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

"No, Aleran." says Uri, "I don't know much more than myths and legends.  Just their names really, and the violence that they're capable of.  But like I said, there were no stories of organization like this." as he points out the emblems on their armor.  After Tyler prays over the body, Uri drags it off to the side of the barn, and crosses its arms.  Uri will join Tyler in a building to building search, prodding Swipe to join in.

(OOC- Lazlow's still out of town, right?)


----------



## mps42 (Apr 8, 2005)

OOC: Oops, sorry I misunderstood what you wanted. I'm not 100% sure how that would work so i'll tell you that you're fairly low on hp, single digit.
 Yes Lazlow will be out of town untill this coming monday or so. /ooc

 Dragging the battered body of the man in to one of the stalls is a fairly easy process for the group. Leaving it there proves emotionally harder.
 You walk cautiously over to the building with the open door and takea cautios peek in, wary of other creatures.
 Nothing jumps out at you, so you cautiously make your way inside. I's nearly fully dark now so seeing inside the already dimly lit room is difficult at best.
 Inside is a chaotic mess. Bunks ripped apart and broken, Furniture overturned and broken, etc. In one corner is a pile of straw that looks like it was ripped from the bunks, almost like a crude nest.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 11, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 11, 2005)

"It will be getting dark soon.",  says Uri.  He'll start looking through the four buildings looking for a defensible place to hold up for the night.  He'll look at the ape-men's trappings, searching for any signs of where they came from.  "I'll try to track them in the morning.  Let's make camp before it gets too cold.", he says.

(OOC- What, am I alone in the world here?)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 11, 2005)

*Tyler*

Lighting a torch and looking around Tyler can only hope there are survivors they can save. Please tell me more about these ape-men. What so your people know of them Woden?


----------



## Krug (Apr 11, 2005)

Woden doesa Knowledge (Nature) check to see what he knows about the ape-men and communicates iit to the rest of the group. 

He alsocarefully examines the nest.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 11, 2005)

Aleran casts light on the end of his staff, illuminating the room so it can be searched easier. "This light will only last a few minutes or so, getting torches is probable a good idea."

With that said he will cautiously approach the nest, poking the other end of his staff into it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

"I'll tell you what I know.  While I've never seen anything quite like this creature before, there were many stories in my homeland about similar ones. Called 'crazen' by some and 'man-apes' by others, the descriptions in those stories always mentioned the vicious nature of the beasts. The only saving grace of them, at least from the stories of my elders, is that they never gathered in large numbers. 'Boy,' I clearly remeber the elders saying, 'if those things ever got organized, men would fall before them like winter wheat.'" says Uri.



Spoiler



Sorry mps, I got lazy!


----------



## mps42 (Apr 12, 2005)

ooc: I'm assuming you're all in the building that the last creature came out of...

Alerans light and Tylers torch do well to illuminate the interior of the building, revealing a long, narrow building containing a jumbled mess of furniture, torn fabric, straw and other assorted items. In the back right corner is a medium-ish pile of straw that looks like it was ripped out of the pallet mattresses and possibly scraped from the floor.

Swipe
 [sblock]
 In the illumination of alerans light and tylers torch, you catch a small glint of metal from over near the straw pile.
[/sblock]

Woden
 [sblock]
 Now that you have a moment to pause, you reflect on the stories that Uri relates. 'crazen', the name means nothing to you. 'man-apes', while certainly descriptive, is not terribly helpfull either. But the description of attitude, demeanor, and seeing the creatures yourself, are more helpfull. The creatures here most resemble what you had seen on the north-most of your journeys, which would match where Uri said he was from. You vaguely recall seeing some similar beasts on one of your trips into the northern reaches of your run, but have certainly not fought one before.
 [/sblock]

 Uri
 [sblock]
 Talking about the creatures and the stories told about them dredges other memories up. Hunting parties going out to defend the camps against these creatures, the smaller ones that they bullied and used as slaves, called gabble or goblins. And also the terrible wolf-like things that they would ride into battle as mounts.
 Just the memory of these terrible things brings your attention back to the wounds you suffered in battle.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Apr 12, 2005)

"I vaguely recall seeing one of these creatures in my northernmost journeys, but have never fought one before. And it seems.. they might be gathering,," says Woden.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 13, 2005)

Tyler scouts the room "What of the rest of the keep? We should search it all for survivors." The young knight hobbled around trying not to make an issue of his bad leg. He had endured far worse in his young life. "Swipe? would you come with me into the next room? I want to search more but not alone."


----------



## mps42 (Apr 13, 2005)

OOC: just as a point of note, this building is one big room, but there are other buildings...


----------



## mps42 (Apr 13, 2005)

OOC: sorry, i missed these first time.../ooc

Poking through the pile of straw, Woden and Aleran are able to locate a hanfull of silVer coins and a small metal box or case about six inches square and about the same high. On the front is a key lock. The case is locked.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

Uri puts his back to the wall and watched the party search.  He winces quietly at the pain as he attempts to bandage his wounds.  To anyone listening, he'll continue with his story:
"If I remember whe I was young, hunting parties going out to defend the camps against these creatures.  The men returned telling stories.  These man-apes keep smaller ones that they bullied and used as slaves, called gabble or goblins. And also the terrible wolf-like things that they would ride into battle as mounts.  Strange stories indeed."

(OOC- Heal check +1 to do ANYTHING to myself, or aid Tyler.  A little help here, people?)


----------



## mps42 (Apr 13, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Uri puts his back to the wall and watched the party search.  He winces quietly at the pain as he attempts to bandage his wounds.  To anyone listening, he'll continue with his story:
> "If I remember whe I was young, hunting parties going out to defend the camps against these creatures.  The men returned telling stories.  These man-apes keep smaller ones that they bullied and used as slaves, called gabble or goblins. And also the terrible wolf-like things that they would ride into battle as mounts.  Strange stories indeed."
> 
> (OOC- Heal check +1 to do ANYTHING to myself, or aid Tyler.  A little help here, people?)




 Binding your wounds is painfull and breaks the weak scabs loose, caussing them to ooze again but, once done, you at least feel a little better knowing that they'll heal properly, given time.


----------



## Krug (Apr 13, 2005)

Woden will cast _cure light wounds_ on Uri. He lifts the coins and doesn't touch the box. "Anyone want to open that one? Silver coin... man stuff. not good."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

"Thank you, Wooden.", says Uri, "And you're right, that one fellow in the stables can't be the only body here.  We may have to search more before the sun sets."


----------



## Mimic (Apr 14, 2005)

"Don't forget," Aleran states as he taps the box with the end of his staff, "the reason we were sent here in the first place. We have to find the book."


----------



## mps42 (Apr 15, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Woden will cast _cure light wounds_ on Uri. He lifts the coins and doesn't touch the box. "Anyone want to open that one? Silver coin... man stuff. not good."




 The feeling of warmth passing through your body is pleasant, especially in the cold. The feeling of the muscles weaving themselves back together, however, is just a bit weird.
 You feel better when woden is done, less tired and not as light-headed as you did just moments ago.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 15, 2005)

Swipe hears "silver" and "locked box" and perks up.  "Please, allow me...  I'll be with you momentarily, Tyler." 

He pulls his picks out of his pack and blows on them for luck.  (Open Lock +5)


----------



## mps42 (Apr 16, 2005)

Swipe takes the metal box and holds it gingerly. Pulling out a small leather pouch, he unties the clasp revealing several small metal tools, he goes to work.
 After a few brief, but tense moments, there is a soft but sharp _*click*_.

Swipe
[sblock]
_I can't believe it,_ you think to yourself. _I nearly missed the needle trap in the lock. I must be more tired than I thought. Either that or the cold is getting to me._
 Surruptitiously, you open the lid just a crack and can just make out a small leather pouch and a glint of something else beneath.
[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 16, 2005)

Tyler looks on and shrugs. "There may still be people who need us. Lets get moving." He says to the rest.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 18, 2005)

"Well Swipe,"  says Uri, "have you found the book?"  He is waiting for the halfling to show his findings before moving around to look for other survivors.  "We can search, Tyler, but we'd better be planning on staying close to here this night.  We should get that fire going before we stalk off into the night.", the ranger says as he looks out the door into the sky's fading light.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 18, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Swipe takes the metal box and holds it gingerly. Pulling out a small leather pouch, he unties the clasp revealing several small metal tools, he goes to work.
> After a few brief, but tense moments, there is a soft but sharp _*click*_.




Swipe gingerly opens the box - with the opening away from him or any others - and takes the leather pouch out, tossing it to Uri.  "Dunno if there's a book in there or not, have a look see," he says.  He snaps the box shut with a satisfying *chink* and gives it a rap on the top.  "Good solid box, here, decent lock, too.  Should come in quite handy."  He stows it away in his pack for future use.

"I suggest we find someplace high to make our camp - less likely to be found by more of these...  Things...  And more easily defensible," he says as he looks around at the buildings.


OOC:  Do any of the buildings have a second story, or is there at least a hayloft in the barn?

DM:[sblock]  I'll check the rest of the box later tonight when all are asleep. [/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Apr 18, 2005)

"I'm all for setting up camp and getting a fire going." Aleran pipes in as he continues to examine the room around him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 18, 2005)

"Fine. We start a fire. I hope it draws out anyone hiding here." Tyler says. No one is sure if he means survivors or more enemies.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 19, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Swipe gingerly opens the box - with the opening away from him or any others - and takes the leather pouch out, tossing it to Uri.  "Dunno if there's a book in there or not, have a look see," he says.  He snaps the box shut with a satisfying *chink* and gives it a rap on the top.  "Good solid box, here, decent lock, too.  Should come in quite handy."  He stows it away in his pack for future use.
> 
> "I suggest we find someplace high to make our camp - less likely to be found by more of these...  Things...  And more easily defensible," he says as he looks around at the buildings.
> 
> OOC:  Do any of the buildings have a second story, or is there at least a hayloft in the barn?



OOC: the only building that seems to have more than one story is the main house. This building definitly has only one, and the one next to it seems similar. The stables are just that, open stables.



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "I'm all for setting up camp and getting a fire going." Aleran pipes in as he continues to examine the room around him.



 The room is in almost total disarray. [ooc: see previous description. Is there somewhere in particular that you're looking or looking FOR?]



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Fine. We start a fire. I hope it draws out anyone hiding here." Tyler says. No one is sure if he means survivors or more enemies.




 Starting a fire in the small stove is easy. there is plenty of dry straw and wood to get a fire going. The warmth quickly begins to take the chill off the room and it definitly feels good to be even somewhat warm again.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 19, 2005)

Swipe will go search the main building, in stealth mode (move silently +9, hide +11).


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 19, 2005)

Uri walks the permeter until fires are started and guard is set up.  He's also looking for the freshest tracks in and out of his fort.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 22, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Swipe will go search the main building, in stealth mode (move silently +9, hide +11).




Swipe
[sblock]
 Shaking off the lethargic effects of the small stove is no esy feat but you head back out. 
 The cold bites into you again as you step out the door. The night is cold but surprisingly light. The new-fallen snow and sliver of moon give a decent amount of light to see by, although it seems like the world has lost all color. You pass by the corpses of the fallen foes, the bodies stiff and bereft of life. 
 The sky above has cleared a bet and you can make out a star here or there and the sliver of moon is qite visible. To the north there is a strange faint yellowish or orangeish glow to the bottoms of a few clouds. 
 As you make your way to the main door of the building, the snow squeaks slightly underfoot.
 You make it to the front door without incident and place an ear to the door. You can just make out some sort of noise coming from within but it's difficult to tell what it might be.
[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Apr 22, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Uri walks the permeter until fires are started and guard is set up.  He's also looking for the freshest tracks in and out of his fort.



OOC: *confuseled* Are you staying INSIDE or walking around OUTSIDE the building?


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 22, 2005)

(OOC- Outside the buildings, but inside the fort walls.)


----------



## Krug (Apr 22, 2005)

Woden and Skaris also look around before resting by the fire. Skaris seems uncomfortable, but Woden soothes him, yawning loudly.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 23, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Uri walks the permeter until fires are started and guard is set up.  He's also looking for the freshest tracks in and out of his fort.




[sblock]
 Stepping outside into the cold night, you see Swipe's small form heading silently to the main house. The snow has stopped and the sky has cleared up a bit. There are now a few ragged holes in the once-thick cloud cover and you can see a few bright stars and a thin sliver of moon casts it's wan light over the snowy ground.
 Walking quietly through the night is more than a little eerie. The normal night sounds: birds, crickets, frogs, etc. are all noticibly absent, the only sound the quiet squeeking of the cold snow under your feet.
 Wandering the interior of the fort walls gives you a good chance to inspect the walls and towers. The walls are even worse up close than they looked from afar. Beaten, battered and broken, they are in poor shape indeed. The corner towers, however seem to bee in decent shape.
 Tracks are few in the freshly-fallen snow. You can see your groups' tracks from the front gate to the side of the main building and those of the creatures you fought, but no others. It seems likely that the creatures you fought are the only ones who've come out since the snowfall. You cannot be certain if they are the only ones here though.

[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Apr 23, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Woden and Skaris also look around before resting by the fire. Skaris seems uncomfortable, but Woden soothes him, yawning loudly.



OOC: look around where?


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 23, 2005)

"Keep looking, Swipe," says Uri, "those may have been the only man-apes to come of late, yet there may still be more in these other buildings that have lingered from before."  Uri continues to look around, looking for any sighs from inside the wall, but outside the buildings.  He'll shadow Swipe's house searches from the outside in case of trouble.


----------



## Krug (Apr 24, 2005)

_Around the perimeter as well._


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 25, 2005)

I'll listen at the door for a few seconds to see if I can make anything out (listen +5).  If I sense any immediate danger, I'll go back and fetch the rest of the group.  If I can't make out anything, I'll skirt around the building and look for an alternate entrance (e.g. back door, window, cellar door), listening there as well before entering.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 25, 2005)

Tyler will stand guard at the fire.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 25, 2005)

ooc: He is just looking at the room, getting used to the new surrounding. He isn't looking for anything in specific.

ic: Aleran takes a moment to study the man with him, he was driven no doubt but that wasn't always a good thing. In fact it usually led to a quick and painfull death.

"So Tyler," he says flashing him a smile that had help talk his way out of more than one bad situation, "what made you decide to go on this... adventure? It would seem that we will be guarding each others backs so it would seem prudent to get to know one another."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 25, 2005)

Tyler looks at Aleran and shakes his head. "Mine is a tale best told in the light of day. I'm here to make sure you are all safe." He wraps himself up in his furs again back to looking like he's cold from the inside out. He leans against the door jam resting his injured leg.

"Tomorrow as we search I will tell you about my family and how we all died." he says


----------



## mps42 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> I'll listen at the door for a few seconds to see if I can make anything out (listen +5).  If I sense any immediate danger, I'll go back and fetch the rest of the group.  If I can't make out anything, I'll skirt around the building and look for an alternate entrance (e.g. back door, window, cellar door), listening there as well before entering.




[sblock]
 It's difficult to be sure, the door looks to be made of a heavy wood and is banded with steel, but if you had to guess, you'd say that the noises you hear are voices.
[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Apr 26, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Woden and Skaris also look around before resting by the fire. Skaris seems uncomfortable, but Woden soothes him, yawning loudly.




[sblock]
 Walking out into the cold night air is a bit of a shock after being next to the warmth of the stove, even if just for a few moments. The clouds have broken up a bit and a few stars are peeking through as well as a small crescent of a moon whis casts its' wan light over the snow covered ground.
 Skaris sniffs around as you make your way around the inside perimeter of Fort Baerd. There are few track besides those that you easily identify as your groups' and those of the creatures you fought. 
 The sight of their still forms, lying in the cold snow reminds you of the viciousness of their attacts and sends a small chill down your already cold neck.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 26, 2005)

Swipe quietly but quickly turns towards Uri and gets his attention.  He holds one finger to his lips, then makes a 'talking' motion with his hand.

When he's sure that Uri understands what he's trying to say, he points to himself and then makes a circling motion, pointing around towards the back of the house.  He then points to Uri, and then back to the building where the rest of the party is.

DM:
[sblock] When Uri turns to go get the rest of the group, Swipe will slowly and quietly make his way around to the back of the house.[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

Uri dashes off back to the house where the party is.  "Swipe says he hears voices." he says, "Come quick!"  Uri races back, ans circles around from a distance looking for Swipe.  He tries to remain unseen.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 26, 2005)

Tyler grabs his blade and runs to Swipe.


----------



## mps42 (Apr 27, 2005)

Rushing to the front of the large manor house, Swipe is parked by the front door. "I can hear something inside" he says "but am not positive what it is. It may be nothing but, then again, it may be something. I am going to circle the house, looking for another entrance to see if I can hear anything there..."
 With that, Swipe heads off around the corner of the house.

swipe
[sblock]
 making your way around the corner of the house, you find yourself by the window where your group was standing not so long ago and, once again, there is a putrid stench here that reminds you of the sewers of a large city.
 Making your way past this, there is another window near the back corner with a similar smell around it.
 Circling around the back of the manor house reveals a few more windows and what looks to be a small service door, possibly to the kitchen area.
 You stop and listen at this door and, again, hear the same noises. They are slightly louder here and again sound like voices but, if they are, you cannot make out any words.
 A quick trip around the north corner reveals a wall similar to the south wall with a few windows but no other doors.
 Soon enough, you are back at the front of the manor house, the rest of the group waiting on you...
[/sblock]

OOC: I know the pic isnt alot of help I just wanted to show where the windows and doors were. you are all at the front door, which is the larger on on the right of the pic.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 27, 2005)

Uri quietly slides along the side wall and holds, with his back to the building, 10 feet from the door.  He has a wicked looking short sword in each hand.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 27, 2005)

Shortly after he disappeared around the building, Swipe reappears from the other side.  He quietly moves back to the group.  

"Smells like those creatures have been using parts of this building as a latrine," he whispers with a grimace on his face.  "The voices seem closer to the back door.  Still can't make out who or what they may be, or what they're saying, though.  They could be captives, for all I know."

"Still, I suggest we err on the side of caution.  There's a back door, directly opposite this one on the other side of the building, as well as windows on the remaining sides.  Perhaps we should cover at least the two doors before we barge in.  I don't think we need to worry about the windows - that's where their latrines seem to be."

Swipe turns a sly eye on the paladin.  "Tyler, you seem good at confrontations - why don't you take the front door in?  Give us a minute or two to get in place first, though.  Call if there's trouble."

If no one objects, Swipe slips off around to the back, readying his trusty sling.  "Uri, care to join me round back?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 27, 2005)

Uri nods and carefully, slowly, quietly...follows Swipe around back.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 27, 2005)

"Excellent. You all go around to the back, I'll stay here and knock on the front door." Tyler says without the least bit of irony or humor.


----------



## Mimic (Apr 27, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Tomorrow as we search I will tell you about my family and how we all died." he says




Aleran raises an eyebrow and looks at the man, unsure if he is attempting a joke or not. "Okay," he says slowly, he is about to say more but is interrupted by Uri

.....




			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "Excellent. You all go around to the back, I'll stay here and knock on the front door." Tyler says without the least bit of irony or humor.




"Perhaps I should remain here with you, I can be of some assistance." Aleran says quietly with a smile.


----------



## Krug (Apr 27, 2005)

Woden follows Uri and Swipe around the back, with Skaris tagging along.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 27, 2005)

"Thank you Aleran. As the only true warrior here I find myself more than a bit worried about my ineffectiveness at stealth." Tyler says. He favors his good leg and prays he can hold up through another attack.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

(OOC- I'll skip the Listen check for that one...this time  )


----------



## Mimic (Apr 28, 2005)

Aleran nods and thinks for a moment. "Maybe I should go first right at the start I have a spell that could incapacitate several of them if I'm lucky."


----------



## mps42 (May 2, 2005)

OOC: oooookay... woulda swore I posted this earlier... I have Swipe, Aleran and Woden going in the back and Tyler, Uri and Gerard going in the front. let me know if this is not correct.

Front group:
[sblock]
 OPening the front door slowly to minimize any noise that the door might make, you cautiously step inside. The wan moonlight filters in the door, revealing little more than pile of material on the floor, two wide staircases on either side of you, hallways just past the stairways and a smaller door just across the room. There is the faint smell of sweat and blood here. You all can now hear the sounds that swipe described and you are certain they are voices, although you cannot understand them.
[/sblock]

Back group:
[sblock]
 Opening the front door slowly to minimize any noise that the door might make, you cautiously step inside. You are in a small room and there is little light here. You can just make out a narrow stairway leading down just to your left and a small door just beyond thaton the left wall. You all can now hear the sounds that swipe described and you are certain they are voices, although you cannot understand them.
[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (May 2, 2005)

(OOC-  Well....no, but for sake of arguement, and saving time, it's fine the way you have it.)


----------



## mps42 (May 2, 2005)

OOC: Very easy to fix on my end, where am I wrong?


----------



## taitzu52 (May 2, 2005)

(OOC- Post #368, I went around back, but it's not a biggie, just keep it where it is for sake of continuity.)


----------



## Lazlow (May 2, 2005)

Can we better tell where the voices are coming from now?

Swipe puts his sling away and quietly draws his sword.


----------



## Krug (May 3, 2005)

Woden and Skaris too, try to find out where the voices are from. Woden pats the wolf's fur softly.


----------



## mps42 (May 3, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Can we better tell where the voices are coming from now?
> 
> Swipe puts his sling away and quietly draws his sword.




Front:
[sblock]
 The voices you hear seem to be coming from further back in the house.
[/sblock]

Rear:
[sblock]
 The voices you hear seem to be fairly near, maybe towards the front of the house a bit and possibly to your left.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

Gerard remains with those in front, his spear-like lance at the ready with his shield bolstered for defense, he'll stand by the side of Aleran, casting a sharp glance at Tyler _only real warrior... this zealot is going to get us all killed someday._


----------



## Mimic (May 3, 2005)

OOC: Thought i was in the front as well but no big deal either way.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 3, 2005)

(OOC- You and Shaggy and Scoob go that way.  And me and Daphne will.....)


----------



## Lazlow (May 4, 2005)

Swipe looks around sheepishly as if to say, _I had a plan to get us *inside* the house, not for what to do afterwards..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 4, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler signals to Uri and Gerard to find cover. Once they have gotten out of direct view he will purpously make noise enough to hopfuly draw someone out from the back room.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

Uri follows his lead and hides behind a doorway.


----------



## mps42 (May 4, 2005)

*Dm*

OOC : Well, my DSL Router died overnight. luckily I had a old one that still works. not as fast tho... GRRR. Oh well. at least its not dial-up . Fixed the rosters as to who is where.

Front:
[sblock]
 As soon as Tyler starts making noise, the voices stop, as if to see where the noise is coming from.
[/sblock]
Rear:
[sblock]
 You hear a loud noise coming from the front of the manor and the voices stop.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (May 4, 2005)

ooc: This is assuming Aleran is up front

"Wait for a moment before you attack, this could even the odds a bit." Aleran whispers to Tyler

ooc: He will ready an action, once he sees one or more of the "bad guys" and they are in range of his spell he will cast color spray and retreat behind Tyler


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 5, 2005)

Tyler nods to Aleran and makes more noise once he is in place.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 5, 2005)

Uri is standing with his back to the nearest doorway.  His two blades are out, one on guard, and one, crossing his body, ready to swing hard on whatever comes through the door.

(OOC- Ready an attack.)


----------



## Lazlow (May 5, 2005)

If there's something to hide behind in this room, then Swipe will use it to set himself up for a possible sneak attack.


----------



## mps42 (May 10, 2005)

A gruff voice rings out through the house in a language you do not understand. It seems to be asking a question...


----------



## Lazlow (May 11, 2005)

OOC:  Does anyone recognize the language, even if we don't understand it?


----------



## mps42 (May 11, 2005)

OOC: no, this is not a language that any of your group would understand, recognize or have even heard before. mps


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 12, 2005)

*Tyler*

The young knight pushes over a piece of furniture and makes an "ugh" sound like he's injured and can not stand. Hopefully this will draw out the lurking beastmen.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 12, 2005)

Uri's eyes dart back and forth, his breathing is visible to the two in the room, but inaudible.  He stands there, swords still raised, wondering if this plan will draw the enemy out.


----------



## Krug (May 12, 2005)

Woden readies his sling, and a spell. He wants to see how many foes there are. His hands pat Skaris to make sure the wolf doesn't jsut charge into the fray.


----------



## Lazlow (May 12, 2005)

OOC:  Any chance of a map to help us position ourselves?  I'm having a hard time picturing where all of us are in relation to each other.


----------



## mps42 (May 14, 2005)

*DM <Map>*

OOC: green bits are you guys


----------



## mps42 (May 16, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> The young knight pushes over a piece of furniture and makes an "ugh" sound like he's injured and can not stand. Hopefully this will draw out the lurking beastmen.




A few moments later the growly voice sounds questioning again, a bit more insistant this time.

ooc: the voice seems to be coming from where the "v" is marked...


----------



## Lazlow (May 16, 2005)

Swipe silently creeps up to the door and peeks through the keyhole.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 16, 2005)

Uri moves as setalthily as possible tot the NE corner of the Eastern room, and takes a position behind the door.  Wedged in the corner, he is still hoping to take anyone coming out of it by surprise.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 16, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler makes his way to the door and tries the doorknob. He does NOT open the door just jiggles the knob and backs away.


----------



## Mimic (May 17, 2005)

Patients was never one of Aleran's strong points, actually if you asked most people they would say it was a flaw of his, he liked to think of it as taking the initiative...

"Come and get us you daft bastards." He will shout out after Tyler backs away from the door

"What?" he says innocently after realising that he follow team mates are looking at him funny


----------



## mps42 (May 19, 2005)

"Come and get us you daft bastards." Rings out in the darkened house, followed by a loud shout from the other side of the door that Tyler is quickly backing away from.
 A few moments later, the door is drawn open quickly and you can just make out the form of a large, hairy creature similar to the ones you faced outside. From inside, you can hear voices of at least two more...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 19, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler backs up to the corner limiting the area the creatures can attack him. "I will have to have a talk with you about this." he says out loud. Then the change happens again, Tylers skin takes on a more normal hue and he seems more awake than normal.
He will attack the beastman coming through the door.


----------



## Lazlow (May 19, 2005)

After hearing Aleran's challenge and the loud shouts that followed, Swipe quickly backs away from the door to allow the more combat-oriented members of his party through first...


----------



## taitzu52 (May 19, 2005)

(OOC- I'm not sure where I am.  As per post #403, I thought I'd be in the corner past the door that is opening.  Or did I just not make it over there when the shouting began?)


----------



## Mimic (May 20, 2005)

Aleran will take a few steps ahead of Tyler and cast color spray at the creature.


----------



## mps42 (May 20, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- I'm not sure where I am.  As per post #403, I thought I'd be in the corner past the door that is opening.  Or did I just not make it over there when the shouting began?)




OOC: Dangit, I thought I had everyone right...


----------



## Krug (May 21, 2005)

Woden arms his sling and bids Skaris to stay near. He waits for the creatures to step out.


----------



## mps42 (May 25, 2005)

*Dm*

>>> Please see OOC thread. <<<


----------



## mps42 (May 27, 2005)

*Dm*

Rear:
 Swipe edges through the small space between Woden and the light railing next to the stairs leading down into the cold ground, making space for Uri to come up next to the narrow door.

Front:
 Tyler takes a furtive step back away from the doorway, the snarling creature just on the other side. Gerard and Aleran lie in wait just out of sight.



[ooc: This is mostly just a post to let you all know where I now have you and to show you the improved map. If any of you STILL arent right, I'm gonna have to say the heck with it and go with this. I don't want to bog down the game any more than we already have. Thanks to all for your suggestions!]


----------



## Lazlow (May 27, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Rear:
> Swipe edges through the small space between Woden and the light railing next to the stairs leading down into the cold ground, making space for Uri to come up next to the narrow door.
> 
> Front:
> ...




OOC:  Looks good to me.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 27, 2005)

(OOC- Works for me.)

Unless Swipe hears something (*hint*), Uri sheathes one of his short swords and slowly, carefully, opens the rear door and peeks in.


----------



## mps42 (May 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Works for me.)
> 
> Unless Swipe hears something (*hint*), Uri sheathes one of his short swords and slowly, carefully, opens the rear door and peeks in.




Currently, it is rather quiet in the manor, the sounds that you heard before (talking, shouting, etc.) have all stopped. It is almost eerily quiet.
 As you push on the door, it swings in and to your left, revealing a very dark, narrow space. Glancing to your right you can just make out a set of narrow shelves on the wall. It looks like there might be another door just across from you.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 29, 2005)

ooc: if I'm correct the door opened outward. 

Tyler grabs the doorknob and yanks the door open keeping himself behind the door. "Go on! Cast!"


----------



## mps42 (May 30, 2005)

*Dm*

The creature steps through the doorway, snarling at Tyler and brandishing a wicked-looking sword. The creature stalks towards you and says "Man-thing come here and Bok send you to ground. Bok then use body for sword practice." then gives you a wicked, fang-filled grin.

Aleran, watching the creature enter the main space, says "Tyler, Gerard, watch your eyes!" as a waftof colors spring forth from his readied hand, bathing the creature in technicolor light. It lets out a howl of pain as it's sensitive eyes are assaulted by the spell. It slups heavily to the floor, apparently out cold.

Uri, Swipe, Woden:
 [sblock] You suddently hear a loud howl as if in pain.[/sblock]


OOC: yes, the door opened out in the main area but, to try to get behind it would have given the creature an AoO and put you in the path of the Color Spray spell so I guessed Tyler woud not do that. ok?


----------



## Mimic (May 30, 2005)

Aleran steps back quickly in case there were more behind the creature. "Quickly finish it, I don't know how long it will be unconcious."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2005)

*Tyler*

If no one else moves Tyler will coup de graz (spelling?) the sleeping beastman.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 31, 2005)

Uri turns around to look at the others, and sharply whispers, "It's time."  He moves through the "closet" and opens the other door.


----------



## Lazlow (May 31, 2005)

Swipe will follow Woden and Uri, keeping to the shadows.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 31, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Swipe will follow Woden and Uri, keeping to the shadows.




Uri sees Swipe coming, and gives a questioning jerk of his head to the shelves and door around him.


----------



## Lazlow (May 31, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Uri sees Swipe coming, and gives a questioning jerk of his head to the shelves and door around him.




Assuming this new room is empty, Swipe will listen at the next door (Listen +5).


----------



## Krug (May 31, 2005)

Woden arms his sling and his hand glides through Skaris' fur, waiting for the rest of the party to act.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Dm*

OOC: Slight confusion. I have Uri opening the door opposite the one he came through and entering the other room, swipe following and Woden bringing up the rear, then Swipe listening at the door that he supposedly already went through... ???


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 1, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> OOC: Slight confusion. I have Uri opening the door opposite the one he came through and entering the other room, swipe following and Woden bringing up the rear, then Swipe listening at the door that he supposedly already went through... ???




OOC:  I thought I stepped through the first door and was listening at the second.  If Uri already opened the second, then that's my mistake.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 4, 2005)

*DM Interpretation*

Back:
[sblock] Uri steps into the narrow space, the opened door to his left, narrow shelves to his right and another door ahead. He takes a brief stop to listen but then steps aside to allow swipe into the crowded space so he can listen. There is a brief yelp, as if in pain, and then silence. Swipe steps back away from the door allowing Uri to push through it and into the space beyond, revealing another narrow, very dark space. [/sblock]

Front:
[sblock] Tyler steps up to the fallen creature, places his sword against it's breast, and give a sold shove, impaling it to the floor and ending it's life. On the other side of the open door is a large space, it's very difficult to tell how big but you can hear the sounds of movement from inside.[/sblock]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 4, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler looks from where he is into the room. does he see any more enemies?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 4, 2005)

(OOC-Exits?  I can't tell which direction leads out unless I head back.)


----------



## mps42 (Jun 5, 2005)

*It's dark, you might be eaten by a Grue*

Tyler: At this distance, you can see no other enemies. But you hear something moving in the room.

Uri: You can see no exits other than the one behind you but you can hear movement.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 5, 2005)

*Tyler*

"Brace yourselves my friends. We are not through yet." He says and plunges through the door blade in hand and shield raised.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 6, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Back:
> [sblock] Uri steps into the narrow space, the opened door to his left, narrow shelves to his right and another door ahead. He takes a brief stop to listen but then steps aside to allow swipe into the crowded space so he can listen. There is a brief yelp, as if in pain, and then silence. Swipe steps back away from the door allowing Uri to push through it and into the space beyond, revealing another narrow, very dark space. [/sblock]




Swipe whispers, "Sounds like they've begun - we should have surprise on our side now."


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 6, 2005)

"Blast!" curses Uri under his breath, "It looks like a dead end, Swipe.  But these walls sound thin.  Check it out, we may break through."  He pushes his way back past Wooden, saying, "I'm going to check the stairs."  Uri starts to slowly decend, listning if the sounds of movement are any louder from there.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 6, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Blast!" curses Uri under his breath, "It looks like a dead end, Swipe.  But these walls sound thin.  Check it out, we may break through."  He pushes his way back past Wooden, saying, "I'm going to check the stairs."  Uri starts to slowly decend, listning if the sounds of movement are any louder from there.




Swipe taps softly on a few walls to test their thickness.

================

OOC:  Am I reading that correctly?  We're in a closet of some sort?  I only ask because the edge of what we can see looks more like FOW than walls.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 6, 2005)

OOC: sorry if there was confusion. Yes, the "big black space" IS F.O.W.



			
				Lazlow said:
			
		

> Swipe taps softly on a few walls to test their thickness.
> 
> ================
> 
> OOC:  Am I reading that correctly?  We're in a closet of some sort?  I only ask because the edge of what we can see looks more like FOW than walls.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 6, 2005)

(OOC- F.O.W.?  Translation?)


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 6, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> OOC: sorry if there was confusion. Yes, the "big black space" IS F.O.W.




In that case, Swipe continues to feel his way down the corridor rather than tapping on the walls.  He'll head toward the sound if possible.

=============

OOC:  FOW = Fog of War, i.e., parts of the map you cannot see because you haven't been there yet


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 6, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Uri: You can see no exits other than the one behind you but you can hear movement.



(OOC- Ahhh..  I read that as being stopped in a 5'x5' space.  In that case, in the room ,or back outside....)

Uri drops to a knee and pulls a torch out of his bag and tries to get it lit.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 6, 2005)

Aleran will follow behind Tyler, staff in hand. If its dark he will take a moment to cast light.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 10, 2005)

Front:
[sblock] Tyler moves cautiously into the large space and nearly runs into a low table. In the near total blackness, sight is nearly useless and souns has taken over as the primary sense.  "Brace yourselves my friends. We are not through yet." he says grimly, pushing slowly past the table.
 Aleran comes in slowly behind. "Too dark," he mutters quietly, "Ars Solius du Maghi" and a brilliant, pure light pierces the darkness and your eyes, so used to the dark, scream briefly in pain. Around you you hear other sharp gasps.
 Within seconds, your eyes re-adjust enough to see your fellow comrads, as well as several more of the brutish creatures. 
 in the circle of light, you can see several tables, all heavily worn and gouged, littered with the refuse of meals. there are low benches here as well and, along the wall to your left are tie downs for the overhead chandeliers. [/sblock]


Back:
[sblock]  Uri fumbles ahead, feeling his way along the wall enough to get out of Swipes' way then stoops and bulls a torch out of his pack "Don't know why I didnt do this before" he mutters.
 Swipe edges by in the darkness, tapping on the walls as he does so, "they sound preyy solid, I wouldn't want to have to break through one in a hurry..."
 The torch sputters to life, the sudden light after so much darkness is briefly painfull but it passes after only a few seconds, revelaing a small alcove, where Uri is currenly holding the torch, as well as a counterspace behind where Swipe is now standing. [/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 10, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Back:
> [sblock]  Uri fumbles ahead, feeling his way along the wall enough to get out of Swipes' way then stoops and bulls a torch out of his pack "Don't know why I didnt do this before" he mutters.
> Swipe edges by in the darkness, tapping on the walls as he does so, "they sound preyy solid, I wouldn't want to have to break through one in a hurry..."
> The torch sputters to life, the sudden light after so much darkness is briefly painfull but it passes after only a few seconds, revelaing a small alcove, where Uri is currenly holding the torch, as well as a counterspace behind where Swipe is now standing. [/sblock]




People in back:
[sblock]Swipe checks the door directly south of him; if unlocked, he'll open it as slowly and as quietly as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Mimic (Jun 10, 2005)

With a small shout of surprise Aleran will quickly cast colour spray at the two brutes he can see.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2005)

*Tyler*

Waiting until after Aleran's action Tyler will step up and slash at the closest creature.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 10, 2005)

Uri moves further down the path he turned on the right, holding hte torch out at arms length, waving it side to side to try to illuminate more of the room.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 16, 2005)

Front:
 "AAaah!" Aleran Cries in surprise, "_Plaiden colorezen!_" and another blaring, horrific clash of colors flies forth from his hand, stunning both of the beasts. Tyler quickly rushes around the table and slashes one of them and Gerard, in a surprise move, goes OVER the table to get at the other and slashes it. Both creatures are now bloody and lifeless on the ground. 
 It is, unfortunately, at this time that a fourth creature comes out of the darkened room and comes in behind Tyler but is not able to get its heavy axe in a good position for a stike against Tylers armor.

Uri:
 The small space you are in contains doors ahead of you and to your right. Both look solid and you are not sure where either leads but are fairly sure they do NOT lead back to the kitchen area where Swipe and Woden are.

Swipe:
 You listen briefly at the door and can hear a sharp cry of alarm and, just as you open the door, you can see a bright flash ahead of you and several figures, one of which looks to be about seven feet tall or more!
 There are leveral low shapes here, most likely table and benches and, to your right along the wall severl ties with great amounts of rope wound around them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2005)

"Holy Light!" Tyler cries as he sees the axe miss him. He moves over the bodies until he is standing next to Gerard. He will be on all out defense for this round.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 16, 2005)

Quickly but quietly, Swipe will make his way around the darkened perimeter of the room, sword at the ready, in an attempt to come up to the right and a bit behind the creature he can see in the light (#4).


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 16, 2005)

Uri quietly opens the door directly in front of him.  Hoping that his companions are ready, he moves the torch in front of him to peer through the doorway, ready to face whatever may be waiting.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 21, 2005)

OOC: Sorry about the delay, I was down sick for a couple... Better now. 

 Tyler steps carefully over the bodies so that he does not fall, the snarling creature beating at him with it's large axe.
 Gerard jumps down off the table and, turning to face this new foe, stabs at it with his sword but it not able to penetrate it's furious assault.
 Swipe carefully makes his way thorugh the dark room, carefully circling behind them.
 Woden and Skaris pad quietly in behind swipe.
 Aleran stays quietly out of the way of the creature attacking Tyler and Gerard.


Uri: The door in front of you opens quietly, revealing a small storage space and a set of stairs going up to the second floor.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 21, 2005)

Not ready to move up or down without hword from the group in front, Uri quietly shuts the door, and jogs up behind Wooden to see what they have found.


----------



## Krug (Jun 21, 2005)

"Something.. strange in these parts. Smells strange too," says Woden, his nose twitching.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tylers face is a mask of calm as his sword flashes across the beastman's chest.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 21, 2005)

Aleran will attempt to shove the table into the creature


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 22, 2005)

Swipe will come around behind the creature for a sneak attack.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Dm*

Uri abandons the doors and the stairs, not ready to leave his companions behind and pads quietly up behind Woden and Skaris as the enter the open door that Swipe entered just moments ago.
 Swipe continues his way through the darkened room, continuing his way around the creature attacking Tyer and Gerard.
 Tyler Whips his sword across the creatures' body but is not able to penetrate its defense.
 Gerard, trying not to foul Tylers' effort, hestitantly take a coulple of furtive stabs at the beast, but gets nowhere.
 Aleran, with a mighty shove, moves the heavy table, blocking the creatures retreat.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 23, 2005)

"Hmmm, that didn't work as planned." He thinks to himself as he steps on onto the table  and attempts to bring his staff down on top of the creatures head.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 23, 2005)

Swipe will move in behind the creature to flank him and get a sneaky attack in, getting up on the table if absolutely necessary (but staying low).


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

Uri looks around, hoping that his line of sight will improve.

(OOC- Refocus)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2005)

Tyler attacks again. his face calm with a hint of bemusement. "Swipe! under the table! it will keep you out of everyone elses way and protect you! Use your size as an advantage!" the paladin yells.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 27, 2005)

Aleran nimbly jumps up onto the wide wooden table just as Tyler is yelling at Swipe to go under, which he does. 
 Tyler is still not able to get through the creatures' determined defenses and it is pressing him hard. Nearly scoring a stab on tylers' already wounded leg, the beast hears Tyler yell at something and turns slightly, fouling Alerans' aim, causing his staff to bounce harmlessly off of the beasts' armor. 
 Swipe, making his way under the table, has no luck either but the creature does not seem to see him so he bides his time.
 Uri takes a deep breath and studies the melee, trying to find an opening that might present itself while Woden keeps a tight hold on Skaris.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 27, 2005)

Aleran will attempt to bring greivous amounts of pain to the creature before him with his quarterstaff.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2005)

*Tyler*

The Knight back peddles going on full defence. He moves 5' and gets a torch out of his pack. "Don't let up! Use wolf pack tactics!"


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 28, 2005)

Hoping that a sneak attack with a short sword comprises "wolf pack tactics" in some way, Swipe lunges forward in an attempt to hamstring the beast.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

"Ya!" shouts Uri in affirmation of their new tactical allusion.  He dashes past Wooden (praying the wolf doesn't take a piece out of him), and runs around the far table to cut off the enemy's escape.

(OOC- Uri runs to S4, and then S7.)


----------



## mps42 (Jun 29, 2005)

"YA" Uri shouts as he makes his way around Woden and the various tables.
 "Don't let up! Use wolf pack tactics!" Tyler advises as he continues to defend himself against the furious attack of the thing in front of him.
 Growling and snarling, it says "Man things had their day in sun, now OUR turn. Frozen men say 'go eat man', Gerk say 'go eat man', I say '*I* eat man'!!"
 Aleran, studying the tactics of the attacker, is able to bring his heavy staff down on top of the creatures head with a resounding >crack<, but hte creature fights on.
 Swipe continues to try to get behind the creature, but is tangled in the legs of the tables and unable to do so.
 Woden and Skaris continue to keep their distance.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 29, 2005)

Uri steps in and presses the advantage, swinging high with one short sword, and stabbing low with the other.

(OOC- 5 ft. step, 2 Attacks, +2 to hit, 1d6+2 dam.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler actually gasps when the beast speaks. "It may be very cold out but the sun still shines on the races of man. Your kind will never take this land."  He says and attacks with Smite Evil.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 30, 2005)

Swipe continues to try and stab the beast from his position.

(OOC:  Should still get the flank and sneak attack bonuses, yes?)


----------



## Krug (Jun 30, 2005)

Woden takes out his sling and fires upon the beast. He commands Skaris to attack, but only if it can flank the beast.


----------



## mps42 (Jul 1, 2005)

OOC: Swipe: Yes, still getting flanking and sneaky bonuses. The dice are not with you, small one... so far. BTW, just in case anyone is curious, I write these as I roll so... 

 Uri steps into the right side of the furious beast, Slashing with both of his wicked short swords.  The creature, now getting concerned, makes a furtive slash in his direction but misses Uri.
 "It may be very cold out but the sun still shines on the races of man. Your kind will never take this land." Tyler states in an level, even cold tone, as he presses this latest advantage but is still not able to penetrate its' ever more desparate defenses.
 Swipe, lingering in the creatures blindspot finally, is finally able to bury his dagger in the creatures back. It yowls in pain, drops its' heavy ax and, gropes for the blade. 
 Aleran, from the tabletop, is able to smack the creature on the head again, opening a large gash.
 Skaris, in a bold move, leps up onto the table and runs along ts' length and the leaps behind Uri to the next table, skidding to a quick stop as he lands.
 The beast, more whimpering than yowling now, drops to its' knees still trying to reach the dagger stuck in it's back, then topples forward, a bloody froth oozing from its' mouth.
 Woden, seeing the creature fall, stops his sling and pockets the stone.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 1, 2005)

"Good one, Swipe." says Uri, more reflexively than as encouragement.  His concern for their precarious position shows, as he looks around left and right, form one door to the next.  "There are two more flights of stairs in the back.  Let's secure this room, and make a sweep.  Keep it quiet." he says in a low voice as he looks around the room for other exits, and makes his way out the back to guard the stairwell.

(OOC- Search- +1)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 1, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler slumps against the table, he holds his leg for a moment wishing he had the grace to heal himself. "That was excellent. You all did well. I don't think I could have stood up to even one hit from the beast." He bends and starts stripping the beast man in front of him. "We need to see what equipment we can salvage off thier bodies."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2005)

Aleran still standing on the table, leaning on his staff surveys the area around him, this certainly wasn't what he signed on for but it was interesting and this group did have potential, no women unfortunately but then he can't have everything he wants... for now.

"Maybe we should actually try and capture one of these creatures alive so we can question it later, unless of course one of you can talk with the dead." He states as he squats down and pokes the closest creature with his staff.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 5, 2005)

Swipe retrieves his blade from the carcass of the beast, wiping it off on the beast's clothes.  "Nasty business, that," he says, obviously disgusted.  Keeping his sword at the ready, he follows Uri's suggestion and starts searching the area (Search +4).


----------



## mps42 (Jul 6, 2005)

Stripping the beast of their few posessions takes only a few minutes. You are able to salvage 4 each of: Large ax, single edge shortsword and leather armor (one with a noticable hole in the back  ).
 Also a handfull of flat-faced copper and silver coins. it is not clear if they are comparable to "normal" coins.

Searching the room reveals nothing more that what was apparent from the outset. It is a large room with several large, low tables and long benches. most likely a common eating area for the soldiers of the fort.


----------



## Krug (Jul 7, 2005)

"Good boy Skaris," says Woden. He hugs the wolf affectionately. He's not too interested in the coins or weapons, having little use for them.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 7, 2005)

Uri takes little notice to the frozen-men's possesions as they spill out on the floor.  "We should clear this floor before we move upstairs." he says, "Did you see any other rooms in the front?  There are closets in the back, and another small room.   There's a door over there too." he says, pointing to the west wall of this mess hall.  "Two sets of stairs as well.  I'll check that back room."  Uri goes straight back an to the right, swords drawn, and searches that area.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 7, 2005)

Swipe will go out the southern door on the western wall and search the southeast corner of the house.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler stays where he is tending to his leg.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2005)

Aleran will stick by Tyler


----------



## mps42 (Jul 11, 2005)

Uri heads towards the back of the mess hall and through the door, entering into a small but efficient kitchen area with storage space everywhere and lots of cooking surfaces. There is a large, fire-fed stove, oven and open fireplace here for cooking all manor of foods.

Swipe heads towards the front of the mess hall, out the door and into a narrow hallway. There is a door right next to you and you can see another not to far down the hallway.

Tyler, Gerard and Aleran inventory the creatures meager belongings, Tyler re-binding his leg and repositioning the light grieves to offer a bit more protection to the damaged area.

Woden sits on one of the heavy benches, checking Skaris for wounds.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 11, 2005)

Ussuming that they are nothing more than closets, Uri opens the two doors on the back wall of the building, and searches them.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 13, 2005)

Swipe listens for a minute at the door directly in front of him.  If he doesn't hear anything, he'll slowly open it and search inside.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2005)

*Tyler*

"They shouldnt be apart searching. what if they come across more beastmen? Tyler says as he gets to his feet. I'll go with Swipe. you go find the others please.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 13, 2005)

Uri hasn't gone very far, he replies to Tyler, "Just covering old ground here.  You three made a hell of a racket on my first pass."


----------



## mps42 (Jul 14, 2005)

Swipe : You hear nothing on the other side of the door.

Uri : The door from the kitchen to the small pantry stands open, as does the smaller door leading from the pantry into the back entrance. You seem to recall coming in from that way...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 18, 2005)

Uri quickly searches the pantries on the back wall of the building.  "Well, there's two stairways, and on door leading to the middle of the building.  I would like to stay on this floor until it is all searched."  he says, "Are we ready?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm ready, although I don't think any more are around. We did make a lot of noise" Aleran states as he jumps off the table onto the floor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2005)

*Tyler*

I'm not ready. I could really use some rest. My leg is hurt badly.  Tyler says a bit embrarssed.


----------



## Krug (Jul 19, 2005)

"Perhaps it is best we wait until everyone is at full strength," says Woden. "I could try some healing spells on the leg," the druid continues, though he had rarely used his spells on humanoids.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2005)

*Tyler*

"Thank you Woden. I think we all understand the value of being at our best when dealing with this enemy." Tyler says while once again wrapping himself in his cloak. "I suggest we set up "camp" here. Can you get your wolf to drag the bodies outside Woden?"


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 19, 2005)

Swipe slowly opens the door and peers inside, sword at the ready.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 19, 2005)

"I don't know," says Uri, "there are a lot of doors here for a camp.  If we could surround them, the same goes for us."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2005)

*Tyler*

"*sigh* Of course you are right Uri. If I wasn't so tired I would have thought of that." Tyler replies.


----------



## mps42 (Jul 19, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Swipe slowly opens the door and peers inside, sword at the ready.




 The door opens quietly to a small room. it is highly disorganized with furniture strewn about with what looks like the remains of large bed up against the right wall and a small bureau against the far wall.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 20, 2005)

Swipe quickly searches the room for anything interesting, then moves on to the next one.


----------



## mps42 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Swipe quickly searches the room for anything interesting, then moves on to the next one.




It seems apparent that this room was once that of one of the Dukes servants. The furniture was never "elegant" and is now not much more than trash.

 Moving down the hall, you come to another door.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 21, 2005)

Swipe sticks to the same routine as before:  Listen, enter cautiously, search, move on.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

Uri stands guard in the center stairwell, listening for anyting behind the door, or up the stairs.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler gets up and wanders over to Swipe. "Please. Let us just rest for a while. I know I'm not up for more fighting. I don't know about the others but Please rest so that I may rest."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2005)

I think he is right, Aleran says nodding towards Tyler. We all need some sleep I am almost out of spells.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 26, 2005)

Swipe nods in approval.  "Sorry, Tyler, it seems my curiosity got the better of me.  Let's have a good sit down in the mess hall, there."


----------



## mps42 (Jul 26, 2005)

After a brief foray into the front and rear of the hall, Uri and swipe return to the rest of the group. Furniture is moved and various debris is cleared away making room for all of you to take a well-earned rest.

(ooc: Setting a watch? resting for about how long?)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

OOC- I'll assume the casters need time to get new healing spells.  Will we need a full 8 hours?  I'll stand watch for a good portion of it.  I'm healed up from the first fight in the barn, right?  Casters sleep, non-casters split watch.  Deal?


----------



## Mimic (Jul 26, 2005)

ooc: That sounds good to me. Sorry for hte semi-dissapearing trick, work has been nuts


----------



## Krug (Jul 27, 2005)

_Don't mind spending some time on the watch as well. Maybe the second in line? To spend quality time with wolfie. _


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 27, 2005)

Swipe volunteers to take an early morning watch.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 27, 2005)

*Tyler*

"I will take the first watch. Sleep deeply my friends, We have done good this day." Tyler says shivering in his furs.


----------



## mps42 (Jul 27, 2005)

OOC: Sounds good. the only *true* caster is Aleran and he's a Sorcerer so just sleep is needed. Tyler will need some Prayer time. Yes, Uri was partially healed in the Barracks where you found the hay / nest thing.

 Everyone crouds into the corner and is instantly reminded of the long trek here adn the energy spent fighting the cruel brutes inhabiting the manor. Tyler volunteers for first watch and everyone else takes a well earned rest.
 Woden and Skaris wearily wake a few hours later to take their turn on watch and tyler takes this time to meditate and for Prayer.
 Swipe has early morning watch and wakes a bit more rested. There is a noise coming from another part of the house, you're not sure where.


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2005)

Woden wakes up yawning, feeling his body ache after a day's exertions. He runs his hands through the wolf's head. "Pleasant morning to ye, wolf," he says. He wonders about the noise. Maybe it's just a rat.


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 28, 2005)

Swipe whispers to Woden, "Did you hear that?  Maybe I should go check it out..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler wakes with a start. "What? What are you...." He jumps up almost falling again as his leg has not healed yet. "Swipe Listen at the doors. Woden please help me into my armor."


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2005)

"I am no one's lackey!" snarls Woden at Tyler. "Yes I heard something. Let us seek it out," the druid says, guiding Skaris in front of him.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

Uri wakes up, annoyed by the shouting.  He looks at Wooden in dusgust.  He pulls out a short sword, and looks at Swipe listening to the door, and then back at the druid, "Listen, either help him with his armor or heal him!" he spits out.  "I'll have none of this on my watch."

He joins Swipe at the door, "Which direction did it come from, we need time to prepare."


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He joins Swipe at the door, "Which direction did it come from, we need time to prepare."




"Well, if you all would stop barking orders, retorts, reprimands, and questions, then I could tell.  Now please, all of you:  Shhhhhhh."

Swipe tries to make out the noise and the direction from whence it came.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 28, 2005)

Aleran awakens and listens to the aruguing with a small shake of his head. He gets ready to move out as quietly as possible.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "I am no one's lackey!" snarls Woden at Tyler. "Yes I heard something. Let us seek it out," the druid says, guiding Skaris in front of him.



Tyler looks at the druid as if he has been attacked by him. "I simply asked you for assistance. It takes time to put on armor and if we are about to be attacked I wanted to be prepared." He shakes his head and gets his armor on by himself. The look in his eyes is almost heartbreaking.


----------



## mps42 (Jul 31, 2005)

Swipe: The noise that you heard does not sound like the natural movement of any creature. There is a sort of growl-grunt that goes on for a second or two, followed by another couple of seconds of silence, then that repeats.
 Now that you are listening closer, there is also another sound. Sort of a clanking noise.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2005)

Aleran will go and try to assist Tyler with his armor, what ever is out there he will feel much better knowing his teammates are defended as possible.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 1, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Swipe: The noise that you heard does not sound like the natural movement of any creature. There is a sort of growl-grunt that goes on for a second or two, followed by another couple of seconds of silence, then that repeats.
> Now that you are listening closer, there is also another sound. Sort of a clanking noise.





"Sounds like...  Sounds like someone or something is snoring.  Either that, or someone's bound and gagged and trying to grunt for help.  But I'll be able to better tell what it is and where it's coming from when Tyler's done putting on his armor..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 1, 2005)

Uri nods grimly and waits for everyone to make ready.


----------



## Krug (Aug 2, 2005)

Woden will follow the others but be in the second row or so.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 2, 2005)

*Tyler*

Weary and still wounded. Tyler will take the lead. He says nothing to the others, assuming they all feel like he's bossing them around.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 2, 2005)

OOC- Not to be bossy, I'm wondering why you just don't heal yourself.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 2, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> OOC- Not to be bossy, I'm wondering why you just don't heal yourself.



OOC- with what. Paladins don't gain lay on hands until 2nd level. Otherwise I would have him healed.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 2, 2005)

OOC-3.0?....lack of attentiveness on my part?.....oh well.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 2, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> OOC- with what. Paladins don't gain lay on hands until 2nd level. Otherwise I would have him healed.



 OOC: See, I've been wondering the same thing. this IS 3.0 and the PHB says you can Lay on Hands once per day, even at first level. I think you're thinking this was 3.5 where you would need to wait till 2nd level for LOH...


----------



## Krug (Aug 3, 2005)

Seeing Tyler's condition, Woden casts a CLW on the Paladin. "Human not so weary now," the druid says, trying to make amends for not helping him with his armor. 

_Forgot I can cast Summon spells spontaneously._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 3, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> OOC: See, I've been wondering the same thing. this IS 3.0 and the PHB says you can Lay on Hands once per day, even at first level. I think you're thinking this was 3.5 where you would need to wait till 2nd level for LOH...



LOL I forgot. Tyler will lay on hands in the morning.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 3, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Seeing Tyler's condition, Woden casts a CLW on the Paladin. "Human not so weary now," the druid says, trying to make amends for not helping him with his armor.
> 
> _Forgot I can cast Summon spells spontaneously._



"Thank you Woden but I have the power to heal myself this morning." Tyler says a bit sheepishly.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 3, 2005)

Swipe turns towards Uri with a look that says, "Now that that's out of the way...", and nods in the direction of the door.  He draws his sword and quietly walks to the entryway, standing to the side of it and listens.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 3, 2005)

Uri follows Swipe, he has a dagger in his left hand now, and his short sword still in his right.  He waits silently for a cue from the small scout.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 6, 2005)

You all gather your stuff while Tyler dons his armor, feeling a bit better after the rest and after Praying for healing.
 You gather near the lone door heading out into the hallway, feeling a bit apprehensive being in the dark again.
 Swipe quietly opens the door and heads out into the main entranceway, followed by the rest of the group. Once you are all out in the room you can definitly hear the growl-grunt that Swipe heard before, which seems to be coming from down the hall in front of you. You can also hear a metallic banging that sounds like its' coming from upstairs. 

Gerard:
 [sblock]
  There is a familiar stench here. You remember this well from the battlefields of the Generations War: Death and decay. The only reason you didn't notice it before was you were so intent of dealing with your foes. You'r not sure where it's coming from but it brings back horrible memories.
 [/sblock]

Woden:
 [sblock]
  There is a smell here that strikes to your very soul: The smell of death. This is not the smell of the creatures you were forced to kill to save your life but, rather, that of killing for no other purpose than to kill. It turns your stomach and it is all you can do to not run from teh room screaming.
 [/sblock]

Tyler:
 [sblock]
 You feel a cold chill along your right side and there is a part of your mind telling you that a great evil has been performed near here. You can only surmise that you did not feel this before because of the nearby presence of the beasts Uri called 'crazen'.
 Your will is torn. one part of you screams at you to flee from the evil, the other tells you calmly that evil must be faced with stern resolution to be defeated.
[/sblock]


OOC: Please post walking order if what I have mapped in not acceptable. Light spell and torch have long since died out.


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2005)

"There is.. the smell of death here. Of those who seek to kill for pleasure," whispers the druid. His hand clutches Skaris' fur for reassurance.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 6, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler is at the lead keeping his shield up and sword ready. Your not sure if it's a trick of the light but he seems more vibrant right now, as if he only lives for combating evil. "Something evil has happened here, and may still be here. Guard your hearts my friends."

Tyler will activley scan the area with his detect evil ability.



ooc: does anyone else have the image of the "Eaters of the Dead" aka 13th warrior? I love that movie and just wanted to say I'm loving the game as well.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 8, 2005)

Swipe gladly lets the larger warrior take the lead, and melts into the darkness, sword at the ready.

===================

OOC:  That was a great movie, I'm going to have to see it again.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 8, 2005)

Uri is poised still with a shortsword out, and a dagger ready to throw.  He will take rank behind Tyler.  The knight's armor and shield are more reassuring than the ragged leathers that he wears.  Still, it'll take more than a slash to the gut to bring Uri down, a truth that his many scars still speak.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 10, 2005)

Aleran will stay in the middle of the group, his staff ready.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC:  I'll be leaving this weekend for GenCon, and won't be back until Monday, August 22nd.  See you all then!


----------



## mps42 (Aug 12, 2005)

With a slight shuffling, you all take the spot you feel is best. Tyler in the lead, you all listen to the sounds around you and try to decide where to go...


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 12, 2005)

Uri points down the front hallway to the right of the house, same side as the kitchen.  "We would be best to check this side of the house and move on.  At least we'll see them coming from down the hall." he says.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler shakes his head in agreement. Good Idea Uri. Lets get moving.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 17, 2005)

You all form up behind Tyler and head slowly down the narrow, dark hallway. a little ways past the door that Swipe looked into previously, you find another door on the same side of the hall. 
 The growl-grunt noise is getting fainter but the metallic clanking is not.


----------



## Krug (Aug 17, 2005)

*"Hmm.. what could it be?"* asks Woden, getting impatient.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 17, 2005)

"We'll soon find out." says Uri, as he steps past Tyler, and with a nod to the party, flings open the door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 17, 2005)

*Tyler*

His attempt to stop Uri having failed Tyler braces for the upcoming battle. He will step into the room first using his detect evil ability to try to sense the enemy.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 17, 2005)

Seeing Tyler flinch, Uri simply gives him a sinister smile as he opens the door, and says, "Sorry, Comrade." in his thick Eastern accent.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 18, 2005)

The door flings open and hits the opposite wall with a loud bang, revealing... A darkened room. There is a large bulbous shape to your left and a smaller squarish one ahead of you. 
 There is the faint smell of flowers here.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tyler*

ooc: Is there anything evil here?


----------



## Krug (Aug 19, 2005)

Woden uses his Knowledge (Nature) to see if he can tell what kind of flowers it might be...


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 19, 2005)

Uri sheathes his dagger, and grabs a torch, swinging it into the darkened room to see what lies inside.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 19, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> ooc: Is there anything evil here?




OOC : there is the faintest of tinglings, but nothing like you felt in the presence of the creatures.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 19, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Woden uses his Knowledge (Nature) to see if he can tell what kind of flowers it might be...




 OOC: It is extremely faint, but your best guess is either lavender or lilac.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 19, 2005)

(OOC- It's a medieval Stick-Uptm!!  Sorry.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tyler*

The young knight enters the room sword drawn. "The taint of evil is minimal here."


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 22, 2005)

"Bulbous shapes make me nervous," Swipe whispers, pointing his sword in that direction.  "Square ones, however, do not..." he finishes faintly, eagerly fingering the picks in his belt pouch.

=============

OOC:  Back from GenCon!  It was a blast, but it's good to be home.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 23, 2005)

Uri strikes a wad of tinder and lights a torch, revealing a small room. The lumpy bulbous shape is a very battered bed, complete with ripped feather pillows. The bedcover is a faint lavender color and has a canopy covered with a filmy fabric.
 The squarish shape at the end of the room turns out to be a box or chest, possibly cedar, with a padded lid that is still in decent shape.


----------



## Krug (Aug 23, 2005)

Woden points to the box/chest, "I suppose one of you would want to open this..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 23, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler will look for an unused torch if there is one in the room. If he finds one he will light it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 23, 2005)

(OOC- Is Gerard still here?)


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 24, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Woden points to the box/chest, "I suppo -"




Before Woden has a chance to finish, Swipe eagerly bounds across the room, picks in hand.  He crouches down and begins to search the chest for traps.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 25, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler exits the room not trusting in the halfling's skills. (Not that he would say that.)


----------



## mps42 (Aug 25, 2005)

Swipe happily bounds over to the small padded chest, eagerly fingering his picking tools, only to find that there is no lock on the chest...
 Tyler graps a small lantern off of a wall hook and carefully lights it as he exits the room, muttering something about flying debris.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 25, 2005)

Uri steps out of the room behind Tyler.  He looks back down the hall at the last two doors, seeing if they're similar to the other small rooms.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 26, 2005)

Aleran will continue to stay in the middle of the group keeping an eye behind the party.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 29, 2005)

Swipe: 
[sblock] Opening the chest reveals a jumbled mass of fabric. It could be sheets or comforters or almost anything.
[/sblock]

 Uri, Tyler and Aleran all continue down the hall, while Gerard, Woden and Skaris stay put. There are two other doors further down the hall and both seem similar to the ones you've already opened.
 The growl-grunt noise has stopped, but the metallic clanging continues and is not getting any quieter.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 29, 2005)

Seeing Swipe busying himself in the room, Uri motions to Tyler, and moves quietly up to the center door, and stands with his back to the wall on the near side of it.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

Woden growls and looks around, irritated at the clanging.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 29, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler reaches out with his senses and tries to sense the evil again.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 29, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> Swipe:
> [sblock] Opening the chest reveals a jumbled mass of fabric. It could be sheets or comforters or almost anything.
> [/sblock]




"Looks like bed linens, most likely," Swipe reports to whoever happens to be within earshot.  "Anyone need any for the road?  Might behoove us to have some extra means of warmth."

He quickly searches the inside of the chest for any hidden compartments, then moves on with the group.


----------



## mps42 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> "Looks like bed linens, most likely," Swipe reports to whoever happens to be within earshot.  "Anyone need any for the road?  Might behoove us to have some extra means of warmth."
> 
> He quickly searches the inside of the chest for any hidden compartments, then moves on with the group.




 Apart from a few frilly unmentionables, there is nothing of interest in the chest. So you move out of the room into the narrow hallway and follow behind Tyler and Uri as they close on the third door.

Tyler:
[sblock] Apart from the overal sense of lingering evil, you get nothing noticable from the door or whatever may be behind it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 30, 2005)

Swipe puts his picks away and readies his sword once more.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 30, 2005)

*Tyler*

"I can't sense anything beyond the door. Ready?"  Tyler says and kicks the door open.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 30, 2005)

(OOC- Good man!  )


----------



## mps42 (Sep 4, 2005)

The door flies open and hts up against the opposite wall with a loud >BANG<. Inside you can see the tattered remains of a bed and a small armoir, its' doors lying open at unnatural angles. There is dust and debris throughout the room and a heavy sench of something rotting.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 4, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler enters the room and looks around, Sword in one hand Lantern in the other.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 5, 2005)

Swipe holds his nose in disgust.  "Oooff...  What's in there?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2005)

Woden takes a step in. "Vile," he says, scanning for what might be the source of the smell.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Gerard stays in the corridor, his nerves tense, on gaurd, his long sword gripped tightly in his hand, his wooden shield held resolutely in front "C'mon, C'mon" he says impatiently under his breath.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler turns around and says, "What would you have me do Gerard? I'm searching as fast as the gods will let me."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

*Gerard Verita*

"Not when you're yapping back at me you're not"  the stubby human growls back, every nerve as taut as a fully drawn bow string. Suddenley his shoulders slump and he wipes at his eyes "Ahh forgive me Tyler, this venture has my back up. OK?". Some of the tension leaving him he goes back to watching the rear.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 8, 2005)

_Oh, for pete's sake..._

"I'm gonna regret this, I just know it," Swipe mutters quietly to himself.  He takes a deep breath and squeezes his way past the two in front of him - under their legs, if necessary - and into the room, holding his nose, sword out front.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 8, 2005)

"This room concerns me less with what might be watching us from down that hall." Uri says, as he steps back towards the main entrance.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 8, 2005)

Swipe pushes his way through the larger menand into the room itself. Like the others there is a pile of debris that was once a bed and a small bureau. The smell in this room is a palpable, almost visible stench. Something akin to rancid meat or an un-tended compost pile. 
 The bed is covered with a tattered and torn quilt that has what appear to be bloodstains on it and a smallish lump under the quilt.
 The bureau is in poor shape as well, looking like it's been beaten several times with both blunt and edged weapons.

Woden
[sblock] You realize that both the growl-grunt noise and metallic clanging have stopped. They both stopped around the time that Tyler kicked in the door. [/sblock]



OOC: welcome to D20Dazza! Hope you enjoy the rest of the game...


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 8, 2005)

Making a wide berth around the bed and the stench emanating from it, Swipe makes his way to the bureau to see if it's open.


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2005)

Woden follows behind, scanning the room. He's feeling out of sorts, and whines softly, wishing he was back out in the wild.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 9, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Making a wide berth around the bed and the stench emanating from it, Swipe makes his way to the bureau to see if it's open.



The bed definitly gives you the creeps and there is something about that fills you with a feeling of dread. Almost as if it is rpelling you from it.
Upon closer inspection, the bureau doors definitly look as though attemps have been made to open in with all sorts of insruments, however the bureau is closed and locked with a very intricate looking lock.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 9, 2005)

*Tyler*

While Swipe is searching that room Tyler will check the next room.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 9, 2005)

_Ah, here we go...!_

Swipe searches the bureau for traps first, then pulls out his picks to set to work on the lock.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 9, 2005)

Uri's eyes still strain to see down the hall, his ears still listening for that strange noise.  _We're taking our damn time, aren't we...._he thinks, but not one to leave an opening for being flanked, he can think of no other tactic.  He breathes another heavy exhale as he sees Tyler move on to the next room rather quickly.  He turns around once more, ready to rush past the others to get Swipe out of harms way if need be.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 9, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> _Ah, here we go...!_
> 
> Swipe searches the bureau for traps first, then pulls out his picks to set to work on the lock.




[sblock]
 The lock is ornate and intricate, one of the more complex that youve ever seen. In the flickering torchlight its' difficult to see inside the lock but you think you might have seen the slightest flash of green from inside the lock. Also there is a small hole just below the keyhole that you think you saw a glint of metal from. You get the distinct impression that it would be VERY dangerous to try to open the bureau without the key.
[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Sep 9, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> While Swipe is searching that room Tyler will check the next room.




 After just a few feet you come to the last door in the hall. The door jamb has been shattered and the door itself is hanging slightly off its' hinges, looking like it may have been kicked in.
 Pushing on the door, it swings reluctantly in revealing a room that looks like it more belongs in a slaughter house than a fine mansion.
 There are blood spatters and smears along every wall and a dried, sticky pool of the stuff in the far corner. What was once a bed has been pummels into a broken heap of wood and batting. The once-fine armoir has been beaten and broken, its' doors ripped off, sides stoved in and the few small drawers tossed about the room.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 9, 2005)

Uri, Woden & Aleran:
[sblock]
 In the wan light from Uris' flickering torch, you wait in eerie silence. You can just make out Tyler, with his lantern, opening the last door and peering inside.
 You can just make out muffled noises coming from upstairs.
[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 9, 2005)

"Hurry up, tomb raiders." Uri whispers mockingly, "They're up the stairs."  He points ominously to the ceiling, and moves up, back to the wall.

(OOC- Move to M10)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 9, 2005)

*Tyler*

"There is nothing left useful in here." Tyler says "When swipe is done let's check across the hall."


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 9, 2005)

Swipe lets out a low whistle.  _Crikey...  I think this one may be outta my league...  Still, there may be a key around, perhaps if the owner's still - well..  If the owner's *body* is still here..._

He puts his picks away yet again, with a sigh, and joins the rest.  "Oy...  Be on the lookout for any keys, if you would.  Especially any nice, well-made ones,"  he says with a grin.  He pulls his sword back out and hunkers back into stealth mode.


----------



## Krug (Sep 10, 2005)

Woden follows behind, wondering what's upstairs.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

*Gerard*

"So, are we going upstairs?" Gerard whispers to his companions, his eyes darting around the gloomy interior.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 11, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler nods his head 'yes' to Gerards question but says aloud, "No we need to check these rooms first"


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 11, 2005)

Swipe motions that he'll move up the stairs silently to see if he can determine what's up there.  If he's not met with any objections, he'll go on up, sword in hand.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

Gerard moves to the base of the stairs, sword in hand, ready to run to Swipe's aid if called.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 11, 2005)

You all gather in the main hall, trying to decide who's going to go upstairs first, Swip volunteers and actually begins to head up when a deep, growling voice says "Hello... Downstairs I am coming without arms."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

Gerard steps back from the base of the stairs to make room for a quick exit by Swipe if necessary. He looks around at the other 'adventurers' and shrugs his shoulders before taking up a defensive stance ready to react to any attack.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 12, 2005)

"Solves that problem." says Uri, as he waits with a torch in one hand, dagger in the other, ready to throw.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 12, 2005)

Swipe quickly makes his way back and behind, letting the larger warriors meet the voice head-on.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler whispers to Woden, "Can you keep an eye out behind us? I suspect a trap." He keeps his sword up.


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2005)

Woden nods and moves to the back of the party with Skaris next to him. He tries to see if he can spot anything.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 12, 2005)

"Call him down, Tyler." says Uri, hoping to put a prettier face than his own on the party, "We're ready."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler shakes his head in disgust. Didn't Uri want to survive?


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 13, 2005)

Gerard wipes at a trickle of sweat that has started rolling down his forehead, the tension of the situation having him on edge.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 13, 2005)

You hear a measured thumping coming down the stairs and the voice repeats "I am coming down without arms."
 Very soon you see a figure emerge from the stairwell. It is another of the beast-men, or Crazen, as Uri called them. However, where the others have all been muscular, this one is lean, almost thin. Where the others have worn mail of one sort or another, this one is wearing a hooded cloak, tunic, breeches and low, soft shoes. It has the now-familiar red bird crest emblazoned across its' chest and neckalce of stones, fetahers and bits of what look to bee bones. You can see no evidence of weapons of any kind.
 "I greet you. You will please be following, Varg wishes to parlay. He is leader and speaker."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 13, 2005)

*Tyler*

"Do we have Varg's oath that he will not harm us if we parlay?" Tyler asks. In the back of his head he hears his ancestors screaming "It's a trap".
Use my Detect Evil sense on this beastman.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 13, 2005)

*Gerard*

"Well how about Varg comes to us then eh? We've had enough trouble with you lot to be wary enough about following you up stairs into a trap"  Gerard replies in a low, menacing voice.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 13, 2005)

"These guys are as dumb as they smell if they think we're falling for this," Swipe mutters under his breath.  He wipes the nervous sweat from the palm of his hand to get a better grip on his sword.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 13, 2005)

The tension in Uri's face is palpable.  It's all he can do to keep from pouncing on the beast, much less talk to it.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 15, 2005)

The creature looks around at the group as if confused "Varg no break word if he give it." it says haltingly.
 "Trap bad, yes? No trap if Varg say no. He tell you follow to big room. You follow now?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

*Gerard*

"Ha! Yeah sure it's not a trap"  Gerard spits at the critter. "If it's not a trap then pray tell, what does he wish to speak with us about? Does he wish to parlay for his life?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 15, 2005)

"Or perhaps he knows something about the Duke." Uri adds in, reminding the group why they're there.  And dead ape-men don't talk.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 15, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler hearing Uri's statement says, "We will come with you. We have a duty to our employer."


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

Woden doesn't feel too good about the creature, but follows. _Non-animals are so treacherous..._ the young druid thinks.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 15, 2005)

_I don't like this...  But I don't want to be alone down here without the big swords, either..._

Swipe cautiously follows everyone up, keeping to the back.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2005)

Aleran watches as the conversation unfolds, he nods slightly and follows up with the others. "Perhaps it would be best if someone who is a little more... diplomatic" he says glancing over towards  Gerard, "spoke on the parties behalf, while the rest of us were to remain silent."


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 15, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Aleran watches as the conversation unfolds, he nods slightly and follows up with the others. "Perhaps it would be best if someone who is a little more... diplomatic" he says glancing over towards  Gerard, "spoke on the parties behalf, while the rest of us were to remain silent."




"...And perhaps hidden," Swipe whispers to Aleran, moving silently into the shadows.

============

OOC:  Swipe will go into stealth mode, moving silently and hiding while trying to stay within sight of the group.  If that's not possible, he'll stay within earshot, sword in hand, ready to pounce if necessary.  He'll also keep an eye on the rear, wary of any ambushes.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 15, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> "...And perhaps hidden," Swipe whispers to Aleran, moving silently into the shadows.




"A sound idea, be careful." Aleran whispers back


----------



## mps42 (Sep 16, 2005)

You head up cautiously up the stairs, following the thin creature. When you reach the top, you are in a large room that your torches cannot illuminate fully. on your left is a large set of double doors.
 The room has been packed tighly with chairs, tables, chests, paintings and many other unrecognizable objects. It seems as though virtually every item of any value has been piled intothis room.
 The lithe creature motions silently towards the double doors. "Varg wait there. I call you in."
 With that, he walks over to the doors, knock lightly, then enters. A few moments later he re-emerges and motions you in looking very pleased. "Varg in good mood, only kill 3 men today. you lucky you come now and not on bad day."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 16, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler Grieves walks into the room. His eyes alight as he searches for evil. "We are here Varg. We wish to parlay. We will not attack you if you do not attempt to harm us."
The young knight has felt overwhelmed before but nothing like this. He was walking into the very lair of some of the most abomimable creatures he had ever faced and did so at it's request. His faith in his ancestors and the power of Divinity were his only comfort. He worried that he was leading his companions to thier deaths. 
Every step felt like the sols of his boots crushing a little more life out of him until only his faith carried him along.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 16, 2005)

Swipe keeps to the shadows (Move Silently +9, Hide +11; heading in the direction of J7).


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

*Gerard*

Gerard takes up position in the doorway after everyone else has entered the room, not actuallty entering the room himself though, and with sword still gripped tightly in his hand, he gaurds the parties exit "Fine, don't want me talking I won't put myself in a postion where it is necessary then" he mutters quietly under his breath as he casts a dark look at Aleran.


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2005)

Woden steps in and feels a discomfort. Nevertheless, he lets his companions do the talking.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 17, 2005)

You enter into a very large room, brightly lit by lanterns and torches, as well as several large windows along the opposite wall. There are large, evenly spaced pillars all along both sides of the room supporting a highly vaulted ceiling. The floor looks to be marble or some other similar material.
 As you enter the center of the room, your attention is drawn is drawn to your right, where you see a wooden platform, maybe three feet high, with wide wooden steps leading up to it. On this platform is a large wooden, high-backed chair that has had cloth draped over it and a large canopied bed.
 There is a large, brutish creature sitting in the chair, wearing a suit of fine mail. There are two others on the platform, one to each side, each sporting a large pole-ax that look anything but ceremonial.
 The thin one leads you to the base of the platform and speaks to it in their own harsh language.
 The one on the chair looks at each of you, meeting your eyes with its' own, seemingly staring into your soul. Varg speaks to the thin one briefly.
 "Varg say 'you here to meet him why'"


----------



## mps42 (Sep 20, 2005)

Both of them stare at the group, waiting for a reply.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 20, 2005)

"The Duke."  Uri prompts the better looking folk with a harsh whisper.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 20, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler bows and gestures to his companions. "We were sent here to find the Duke of this Keep. Do you know if he still lives?"


----------



## mps42 (Sep 21, 2005)

The thin one speaks for a bit to Varg, apparently relaying this information to him. Varg looks at Tyler for a long moment before replying in the same harsh language.
 "Varg say 'We know no Duke, unless you mean one who lived here before we come. That man make war on us before we can parlay. He and men dead now."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 21, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler frowns "What has brought you here? The Duke attacking your people?"


----------



## mps42 (Sep 21, 2005)

Again the relay "Varg say 'What bring us here? You not have eyes? Snow north bring us here. We want same thing you want, land to live on and food to eat.'"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 21, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler looks almost sorry, "Humanity is known for it's willingness to work together with other races. If you had just come to us in peace we could have worked something out. Did you sent a message of peace to the Duke? Or did you just come in killing?"
00c: Tyler is trying to detect evil on these creatures. It's a supernatural ability so there's no casting it just happens.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 21, 2005)

Smirking slightly as Gerard gives him a dark look, Aleran watches as Tyler tries to negotiate with these creatures. 

_"Obviously more used to negotiating with a sword then with words, I better do something or he is going to get us all killed."_ He thinks to himself as he steps forward  bowing low while maintaining eye contact with the creature in the chair.

"What my companion says is true," he states gesturing to Tyler, "there has been no word from this keep in some time and we were sent here to discover why. Obviously the reason is clear now but if the pervious lord attacked you and your kind without an attempt at parlay then it is a just thing that he has been... displaced." 

Aleran pauses for a moment before continuing. "We all wish to survive and prosper, if I may be so bold as to offer our 'services' we could hasten back to inform the king of what has happened here, also we could act as negotiators on your behalf. We could work out a deal that everyone can be happy with." Aleran bows once again and looks as if he is about to step back but pauses for a moment once again.

"There is one other thing my lord, we were also requested to retrieve a book, a trivial thing really, it has no great value save sentimental but if you would allow us to retrieve it and take it back with us I am sure it would be veiwed as a gesture of friendship."


----------



## mps42 (Sep 22, 2005)

Again the relay back and forth "Varg say 'This one'", pointing to Tyler "'speak plainly, we like. He have point, man who live here not know we come to talk and our kind never been friendly. You have great honor, we show you future. Come with.'"
 Varg stands, creaking slightly in his mail. Immediately the guards on either stand to attention and bang the butt of their poleax on the wooden platform. Varg steps down onto the main floor, followed by his two guards and two more that come from the back of the room. He turns to the group and says in very good common "Please, come this way."


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 22, 2005)

Uri slips in right behind Aleran, acting as a bodyguard for those who are used to seeing such things.  _I don't care what that ape-man thinks.  This talk of his future sounds like the end of ours._, thinks the xenophobic easterner.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 22, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler looking far more pleased with himself than he probably should says "Thank you Chief Varg, I would be most interested in this future you see." He follows at a respectful distance.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 23, 2005)

Varg grabs a medium sized bag from beside his chair and motions the group to follow. Turning, he heads out of the room. 
 He pauses briefly in the outer room, looking at the piles of collected stuff. "Yes, I can see that this will need to be organised..." he says as he walks towards the stairs, his guards between you and him, and decends.
 Once downstais, he heads out into the courtyard where the early morning light reveals a cold, stark landscape of snow and the battered walls of the outer walls. "Cold out here, yes? This infernal weather will make our travel difficult, but not impossible."
 He treads heavily over to the northwest tower and up the outer stairs to the top of the wall. "UP HERE, " he calls. "You shall see better up here." And proceeds into the tower.
 Following up the stairs and up to the top of the tower, you find Varg staning at the north wall of the tower. "Look!" He says with a sweeping motion towards the north. "Look into the future. See what will come."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 23, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler follows Varg up the tower and looks out over where the beast lord is showing. 

ooc: by the way is it Varg speaking perfect common?


----------



## Mimic (Sep 23, 2005)

Aleran scowls slightly and grips his staff harder at the verbal insult but says nothing, if these creatures wish to negotiate with Tyler then so be it, there is always more then one way to skin a cat...

He will follow quietly with the others up the tower and he will attempt to see what Varg is showing them, although he already suspects what he is going to be shown.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 24, 2005)

OOC: Yes, Varg is speaking near-perfect common...


----------



## mps42 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yo umove cautiously to the north wall of the tower and look out over the snowy landscape. You look out over leagues of empty nothingness, horizon to horizon. Far to the north you can see a greyish black have over the ground.
 "Seems bleak, doesn't it?" Varg asks from behind you. "Mile upon mile of emptyness. A blanket of white covering the ground. No animals, no birds and no men.
 Here, now look at this." From the sack he grabbed from beside the chair, he produces a small round globe of milky-white crystal and a small brass stand. He sets the stand on a small table that one of the guards drags from the left corner, then places the crytal globe on the stand.
 "This is what is called a _kleva-viska_, a tool made some time ago. It allows one to see far away as if it were here. I do not know the magic that makes this so, I only know that it is.
 "Here," He begins to softly rub the crystal orb and it begins to take on a soft, white glow. "Now, tell me what you wish to see."


----------



## Krug (Sep 26, 2005)

Woden is afraid of such magics, and keeps silent. He waits for the others to proceed.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 26, 2005)

Uri is palpably nervous.  He stands back from the whole affair, watching.  Waiting.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 27, 2005)

Gerard mutters "I've alredy seen all I want or need."

Swipe stares at the magical device, seeming mesmerized. Aquizzical, michevious look on his face.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler stands there thinking for a moment. and then says "If there is something unnatural causing the 'Great Winter' I would like to see who or what is doing it."

ooc: by 'Great Winter' Tyler means the cold weather that has gripped the land and not let go.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 27, 2005)

Varg looks at you in surprise, as if what you asked what not what he expected. "Hmmm... An interesting request. Very well." He mutters a few words and the globe begins to glow brighter. All around you you can see a faint outline of the tower supplanted over the actual tower, as if a image of it was being projected over the reality. Then the image shifts and you can see rolling plains of snow passing all around you.
 The Solidity of the tower is suddenly very comforting.
 The projected image keeps accelerating until the landscape is just a blur but, in the distance, you can see a great mountain of ice. As the mountain grows nearer, the image slows to the speed of a horses canter and enters a large cave, where you can see many figures moving about. Their ghostly forms take no notice of you and pass quickly beyond into the depths of the cave.
 Soon enough you see the figures of some HUGE men, easily 10 to 15 feet tall, their skin tinged with blue and with beautiful faces. One, wearing a cape of purest white sits on a large throne while another, wearing a surcoat of pale blue stands over a large squarish column that is larger at the base. At the summkit of the column is a large, irregular crystal or gem.
 The one in pale blue is walking around the column, which you can see has runes carved upon it, touching here and there. You can almost feel the waves of cold emanating from this... device.
 "You see, "Varg says as you stare incredulously at the image. "They have this device, some sort of cold generator, that they use to make the entire north a frozen land. They like the cold. We tried to negotiate with their Jarl but he does not respect our kind, even the great leader Broud could not convince them."
 He touches the crystal orb lightly and the image shuts off. He turns to Aleran, "what of you, what would you see?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tyler*

The young Knight backs away from the crystal ball, leaning against the crumbling stone he says, *"This atrocity must be stopped! For both our kind Varg."* Tyler has the need to return to Prince Lenric right now and alert him to what is happening.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 27, 2005)

Aleran stares in abject fasination at the the crystal orb, he could almost feel the magic radiate out of it.

He shakes his head slightly as Varg asks him his question. "What would I choose to see?" He pauses for a moment as a lot of possiblities flash through his mind but given his situation only a couple would be approprate at this time.

"Hmmm, I suppose if we could find something to combat this cold making artifact, or if we could comunicate with the king with this it would speed up things greatly."

Irregardless of what Varg does he will pay very close attention to how he activates the orb, in case he has to active it sometime in the future.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 28, 2005)

ooc: Good one Mimic. I was hoping others would pick up on the thread of questions I wanted answered.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 28, 2005)

Varg looks at you with astonishment. "Even magic has its' limits. This device can oly show you what is known, not what is unknown. That is why it showed That one" pointing to tyler "the cause of the cold. It is known. It cannot show you what the cure would be. That is, as yet, unknown. Also, as far as communication with your King, this device is visual and one-way. We can see, but not hear or be seen.
 "Now you shall see what I see."
 He lightly brushes the orb and mutters a few words in his own language. The image of the cavern quickly fades and is replaced by one of another of his kind. This one is large, bigger than Varg even, and powerfully muscled. It wears a gorgeous suit of mail, blackened and edged with brass. He sits on a throne of simple wood but a standard of the red bird stands behind him. Others of his kind come and go at a frenzied pace, seeming to bow to his every whim and supply his every need. In spite of yourself, you find yourself drawn to his powerful presence.
 With undisguised reverence, Varg says "Here you see King Broud. His will is Kergs' will. Where he leads, our clans follow."
 He draws his hand again over the orb and the scene changes to one high over the ground. You can see dozens, if not hundreds of campfires dotting the landscape with black forms moving about in every different direction. "There are my clans and my kin. Every day more come to join under Broud. Every day our clans grow stronger.
 "That is my future. Your king should be aware of our coming so that the mistakes that happened here will not happen again. That is your future.
 "I mean no threat but even I can only hold back my kin for so long. I suggest you find this book and leave this place as soon as possible. Your lives may be forfeit if you do not. I suggest looking in the study behind the chapel, there were a multitude of books there."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 28, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler looks on and his face shows the shock he feels at the massing of this army. "Varg, How far away is this army? How long do we have before they marcxh south to human lands?" The young Knight is unprepared for this event. His mind races with his attempts to comprehand all that is happening. He had been asked to find a Duke and a book. The duke was dead and he could not bring himself to kill this Varg. He knew a noble when he saw one and despite his body Varg was a nobleman. The book and Duke were now unimportant in Tyler's mind. Returning to the Prince and advising him of this army and the possability of negotiations was paramount. If The Beastmen and the Human races could join forces maybe they could face this threat together and all prosper.


----------



## mps42 (Sep 28, 2005)

"Distance is relative, time even more so. We will move when Broud says and not before."


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 28, 2005)

Uri's eyes blaze with fear and superstition ad the orb is activated once more.  He has made an exception of necessity to travel even with the likes of Aleran, but this is almost too much.  _It is magics such as this that have created this long winter.  It should all be destroyed._

He responds to Varg's instructions, "It is getting colder.  We should hurry." he says to the group.  He looks over the keep wall at the ever encroaching North, and then around at his group.  _Where the hell is Swipe?_


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 30, 2005)

Swipe suddenly pulls himself out of the mesmerized state the orb seemed to put him in.  He composes himself, then puts on his most diplomatic face.

"Most honorable Varg, might I request a final vision from your orb?"


----------



## mps42 (Oct 2, 2005)

Varg looks at you as if noticing you for the first time "Ah. Yes, of course." he quicky re-sets up the crystal orb on its stand and activates it. "Tell me, " he says with a wide, toothy grin, "what you would see."


----------



## Mimic (Oct 3, 2005)

So the orb wasn't all powerfull... but still quite useful, if he could figure out a way to get it without being killed. Which didn't seem like something that was going to happen. Aleran thought to himself as he glanced around. It was probably best to put that in the 'to obtain later pile', once he was sufficently powerful enough that these creatures weren't such a threat.

Aleran bows slightly as Swipe speaks up, he is more then ready to retreive the book and get back to the king.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 5, 2005)

Varg continues to watch Swipe in anticipation.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 5, 2005)

"Let's see, how to put this," Swipe mumbles to himself, "we need a bargaining tool..."   He speaks up.  "The leader of the blue-skinned giants - what is it he desires the most?  Besides a wintery world, that is.  Can the orb show me this?"


----------



## mps42 (Oct 6, 2005)

"No, the orb cannot show you this. But I can tell you. His body is old but is mind is as sharp as the the finest sword and his mages are the finest I have seen. Even Broud is carefull around that one.
 "He desires nothing less than the power over death. I doubt you can give him this or our positions might be reversed.
 "Have any other requests?"


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 8, 2005)

"Er...  No, no, that was all.  Thank you, sir..." Swipe replies, a bit disheartened.

He turns to the rest of the group.  "Well, that was my bright idea.  What now?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

*Gerard Human Fighter*

Gerard stands quietly in the shadows contemplating the man beast and his device, seeming to come to a decision he strides foward and addresses the Lord "Have you a map that will show us how to get to this giant's lair? Do you know anything of he and his clans strengths and weaknesses?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 10, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler listens and is thankful he is with such couragus men. "We need to return to the Prince and bring him word. Would you like to send an emmisary Varg? I will personaly vouch for his or her safety."


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 11, 2005)

A dark look passes over Uri's face.  He obviously doesn't fancy the idea of traveling with, much less protecting one of these hairy beasts.  His pride has suffered enough just to be away from his own people, and now this?  Uri's suspicion of other races is no small trait.  Especially with the loose fingered, little one running around.

(OOC-  )


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2005)

Aleran wasn't too happy with Tyler suggesting bringing a emmisary, that would just complicate things and the last thing he wanted now was to complicate things even more so.

"We really should search for the book and leave while we are able." He says quietly to the others.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 11, 2005)

Swipe whispers to Aleran, "I agree.  As things are, we should just finish the job for which we were hired."


----------



## mps42 (Oct 12, 2005)

Varg looks at the party and gives you a bit of a grimace. "Whatever you decide, I remind you to finish it as quickly as possible.
 "The room with the books is almost directly below my quarters. I think it may have been a chapel once as there is a large wooden dais in it."
 With that he begins putting away the seeing crystal once again.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 12, 2005)

"Thank you, Varg.  We will take no more of your time." Swipe bows, then makes his way back downstairs.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 13, 2005)

His question going unanswered Gerard stares unblinkingly at the man beast contemplating his next move, his mind fills with rage that his question has been ignored. He quitely wonders to himself whether the man beast and his ilk deserve any respect at all.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 13, 2005)

Aleran bows and follows Swipe back down to the room below. Once out of earshot, he will catch up to the rogue.

"Lets find this book and get out of here before they decide that we would make a good meal."


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 13, 2005)

"My thinking exactly, Aleran."  Swipe looks around for a light source to take into the chapel.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 14, 2005)

Varg finishes putting away the crystal orb and the guards put eh small table bask where they got it from.
 They surround Varg as he descends the stairs and crosses the open ground to the main house and enters.
 "Good luck in your search. If you should need anything else, please do not hesitate to ask." he says as he enters the main room and climbs the stairs surrounded by his guards.
 You follow along looking back and forth amongst yourelves and find yourselves at the front door.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 14, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler shrugs. _There is so much we could learn from one of these beings. But I am not the leader of this group._ He thinks as he follows the rest down to the old chappel.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 17, 2005)

Gerard follows his comrades cautiously, still not fully trusting the tight lipped man beast.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 18, 2005)

Aleran will head directly to the room that Varg had indicated and start looking for the book, the sooner they found the book the better, then they could get out of here. He wasn't getting paid enough to become some creatures supper.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 18, 2005)

Swipe plunges on with the rest of the party.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 18, 2005)

You open the front doors and the gray light from outside streams into the dark interior, specks of dust and snow swirling in the shaft of light.
 You enter into the main entryway, stairs to your left and right, narrow hallways to your left and right and a door straight ahead of you.
 If what Varg said is true, the chapel room should be to your left.


----------



## Krug (Oct 18, 2005)

Woden shifts uncomfortably. This human places of worship bothered him...


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 18, 2005)

"This way, I think," Swipe says as he heads down the corridor to the left.

===========

OOC:  Does someone still have a torch?


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 19, 2005)

Uri walks down the hall to the West, looking at the areas they had yet to explore.  He stands with torch in hand, making sure nothing lurks in the darkness, despite the 'word' of the beastmen.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 19, 2005)

Gerard is still on edge, weapon drawn he follows behind the group, constantly casting a look over his shoulder into the darkness behind them.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 20, 2005)

Still on his guard as well, Aleran will follow along with the group.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 20, 2005)

Swipe steps up to the door to the chapel and starts searching it, whispering, "Better safe than sorry..."


----------



## mps42 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Goin to the chapel*

You head quietly down the narrow hallway, passing a door on your left and come to a set of double doors on your right. A breif check reveals nothing out of the ordinary so you push quietly in.
 The doors swing in, revealing a large open space. There are rows of low beches on either side of the room with narrow walkways along both walls and in the center. 
 At the far end of the room is a large raised platform with a wide step around it. The step is about a foot high and one to two feet wide and the platform is about another foot higher than that. On the platform are two large square box-like items and a pillar or lectern in the center.
 At the back of the room you can see two doorways, one on either side of the platform.
 On your left you can see several sets of heavy drapes.
 On your right you can see several doors.


(OOC: I happened to go into an actual church recently and it was set up almost exactly like this... kinda creepy seeing as how I originally drew this map over almost two years ago.)


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 21, 2005)

"Now if I were a book, where would I be...?" Swipe mumbles as he starts to search the room.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 23, 2005)

Gerard walks cautiously over to the first set of drapes and, carefully parts them, using his sword to draw them apart, still on his gaurd.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler lets the others search the bookshelves. He will however look at the pulpit.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 23, 2005)

lazlow said:
			
		

> "Now if I were a book, where would I be...?" Swipe mumbles as he starts to search the room.



 There is really very little in this place to search, the "pews" are open wooden benches. The chairs are also wood with thin woolen cushions.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Gerard walks cautiously over to the first set of drapes and, carefully parts them, using his sword to draw them apart, still on his gaurd.



 moving cautiously over to the drapes, you part them with your swordpoint, revealing a large window that looks like it's been smeared with a brownish beige substance. The smell is almost nauseating.



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Tyler lets the others search the bookshelves. He will however look at the pulpit.



 Ignoring the common benches, you move up to the raised platform. A warm and comforting feeling surrounds you as you step up onto the dais. There is a small wood box on either side of the platform, probably for flowers or other plants. There is also a heavy looking lectern towards the back of the plaform.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 23, 2005)

*Tyler*

Almost reverently, Tyler walks to the lecturn and examins it. He will also check the boxes for secret compartments. "This place is sanctified."


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2005)

Woden dips his hand into the box. "Green thing grew here," he says.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 25, 2005)

Swipe will join Tyler in searching for secret compartments (and traps).


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> moving cautiously over to the drapes, you part them with your swordpoint, revealing a large window that looks like it's been smeared with a brownish beige substance. The smell is almost nauseating.




Having checked the first drape Gerard moves onto each of the others continuing to cautiously check there contents by parting the drapes with the tip of his sword.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 26, 2005)

The dais reveals no new information. The lectern is heavy but movable and, shifting it slighlty reveals a hollow back where you might store something like a scroll or book, but it is currently empty.
 Checking each of the drapes in turn is a nervous business but each hides a large window, each covered either with boards or the same noxious brown substance.


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 26, 2005)

Swipe checks out what's behind the western door on the northern wall of the chapel.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Having no luck with the drapes Gerard starts to pace nervously around the room, his eyes scanning the floor for any clues or trap doors.

OOC: Search +0


----------



## Mimic (Oct 27, 2005)

Aleran will check and see what are behind the doors to the east.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 27, 2005)

*Tyler*

Still searching the hallowed area Tyler will try to move the lecturn and check beneath it. 


ooc: I'm assuming we're all taking 20 on our search rolls is this right?


----------



## mps42 (Oct 27, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> Swipe checks out what's behind the western door on the northern wall of the chapel.



[sblock]
 opening the door reveals a room, maybe 10' by 20', with a desk and chair at this end and a very comfortable looking padded chair towards the middle. The walls are line with bookshelves full of books and scrolls.
[/sblock]


			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Having no luck with the drapes Gerard starts to pace nervously around the room, his eyes scanning the floor for any clues or trap doors.



 There is a fine layer of dust on almost every surface. It's clear no-one has been here in a while. The wooden floors show paths of wear in the "aisles" and open spaces where you would expect but no signs of trap doors or anything like that.


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Aleran will check and see what are behind the doors to the east.



[sblock]
 Opening the door reveals a room, maybe 10' by 15', containg a bed, an amoir and a few wooden chairs, there is also a small bookshelf along the far wall.
[/sblock]


			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Still searching the hallowed area Tyler will try to move the lecturn and check beneath it.



 Tyler combs the dais and gently tips the lectern, treating it as if it were made of glass instead of heavy wood. Tipping refeals only a very slightly hollow bottom where two heavy leather straps have been attached, presumably to make it easier to move.


OOC: yes, unless you state something like 'quickly search the area' I am assuming you are doing a thorough search of the area you are in or the item in question


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 27, 2005)

"Ah!  That's where I'd be!" Swipe says, entering the library.

"Hey fellas, it's probably in here."

Swipe thoroughly searches the desk first.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 27, 2005)

Aleran will check out the small bookshelf along the far wall.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

Gerard folllows Swipe through the door and into the newly discovered room.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 31, 2005)

lazlow said:
			
		

> "Ah! That's where I'd be!" Swipe says, entering the library.
> 
> "Hey fellas, it's probably in here."
> 
> Swipe thoroughly searches the desk first.



 The desk is a simple writing desk with years of wear etched into it's surface. There is a wide, shallow drawer at the top of the desk containing a few sheets of parchment, a metal writing stile and a mostly empty bottle of ink.



			
				mimic said:
			
		

> Aleran will check out the small bookshelf along the far wall.



 The small bookshelf contains a few heavy-bound volumes. Most are treatises on the gods and how they came to be. Some are more mudane works on natural healing and care of the elderly, and a very few are wirks of simple fiction. this would appear to be the priests personal library.

Gerard, as you enter the room behind the diminutive Swipe you see a room, maybe 10' by 20', with a desk and chair at this end and a very comfortable looking padded chair towards the middle. The walls are lined with bookshelves full of books and scrolls.


----------



## Krug (Oct 31, 2005)

Following behiind Swipe, Woden enters the oom. He flips through some of the scrolls."Books. So many." The young druid wonders what it would be like to stay here and read all these.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 1, 2005)

*Tyler*

Tyler walks over to the chair and inspects it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 1, 2005)

Gerard starts picking books off the shelves and examining their covers, "Nope that's not it", he throws each unwanted book onto the floor in the centre of the room continuing his search for the book that the group seeks.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 1, 2005)

"Gerard, have a care, won't you?  Some of those books could be quite valuable," Swipe admonishes as he picks them up off the floor.


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 1, 2005)

_Books...._ thinks Uri, no use for him in there.  He moves to the right of the room and begins sysetmatically opening the roors on the side, one by one, and then returning to inspect them.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tyler: The chair seems to be just that. A very comfortable looking chair, probably used for reading. It is well stuffed and well-worn in the usual places. It rocks and swivels easily.

Gerard: The books don't appear to be in any type of order, fiction mixed with non, tratises on polictics mixed with religion (never a good thing) and you haven't even gotten to the scrolls yet.

Swipe: "Gerard, have a care, won't you? Some of those books could be quite valuable," Looking at the covers of the books that are on the shelves, as well as the ones that Gerard is tossing about, you see all manner of subjects in several languages. Either the Duke was quite the scholar or he just like collecting books. Most likely the Latter. It's going to take a dedicated search to find anthing in here.

Uri: Seeing a room full of books does nothig for you and you wander off towards the side of the room to inspect the doors. Each is very thin wood with a grating at the top to let a bit of light in. Opening each in turn reveals a small space, just barely big enought for you to fit in, and another grate or mesh between each pair. This would appear to be a small closet of some sort...

Aleran: There is little else in this sparsly furnished room other than the small bookshelf, bed and amoir. There is a small lantern on the top of the low bookshelf that looks like it might be worth something and the comforter on the bed looks undisturbed.


OOC: Uri, these are the confessionals, I don't know if your character would recognize them or what they would be used for


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 1, 2005)

"Wow...  There are a lot of books here.  It's going to take a dedicated search to find what we're looking for," Swipe states flatly.  He starts doing just that.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 2, 2005)

Aleran shrugs slightly as he grabs the small lantern and leaves the room, no sense on just leaving it there, he highly doubted that its owner was in any position to use it.

He will go help Swipe and the others search through the books and once there is some free time he will examine the lantern closer then.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 2, 2005)

With a tired look at Swipe Gerard continues to search and throw books "They're just books man, only useful for priests and mages, unless you are going to use them to wipe your rear end, admittedly they probably are a little more comfortable than grass and leaves"

OOC: Take 20 on the search.


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2005)

"I must try that sometime. But people wipe their rear end?" says Woden.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 3, 2005)

OOC: Hi guys I have really loved this game but I finally found work and just don't have the time to devote tro all of my gaming. I was great fun but Tyler has to get home to kill his undead baby sister now. I'll miss the game but for now I have to focus on my studies and my fabulous new job.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> "Wow...  There are a lot of books here.  It's going to take a dedicated search to find what we're looking for," Swipe states flatly.  He starts doing just that.



 With a previously unseen determination, swip begins systematically going through the numerous books and scrolls.


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Aleran shrugs slightly as he grabs the small lantern and leaves the room, no sense on just leaving it there, he highly doubted that its owner was in any position to use it.
> He will go help Swipe and the others search through the books and once there is some free time he will examine the lantern closer then.



 Aleran picks up the latern and exits the sparsely furnished room. Across the large bower of the chapel he can see Uri looking into the doors across the way, looking puzzeled. He passes by Tyler who is quietly checking the dais, boxes and heavy wooden lectern. As he gets close to the other door, he can see Swipe methodically going throught the numverous books on a large number of shelves. he can also see Gerard casually perusing through the tomes and tossing them about.

 Gerard says "They're just books man, only useful for priests and mages, unless you are going to use them to wipe your rear end, admittedly they probably are a little more comfortable than grass and leaves" as he slows his pace and begins to actually look at the books and scrolls he was so casual with a moment before.

"I must try that sometime. But people wipe their rear end?" says woden, feeling terribly out of place in this stuffy, formal place.

 After several minutes of determined searching, Gerard happens across a battered old manual that looks promising "I think this might be the 'plagues of the antiquities' that Lenric told us to find."
 Swipe, busily looking through the books as well, has found several scrolls that look interesting, being in a language he's never seen before.

 It would be a very interesting feat to get more than about one more person into this room comfortably.


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 6, 2005)

Tyler's eyes narrow as his mind wanders, imagining the Duke sitting in this very chair, calmly reading his prized collection of books.  (admittedly, it COULD be the case that the books belong to someone else, but that's not the point)  Any man who collected and read all these books (as someone obviously did in such a well-used reading chair) must have been quite the humanist.  A man of understanding.  Probably a writer and philosopher himself.  Not to impinge his warrior's skill, but, a man of reason nonetheless.  One who now is rubbed on the windows of a chapel in the feces of his killers.  Of the killers of all his men, and all the women and children who existed at this outpost.

He swoons, dizzy at recalling thoughts of considering these vile beasts "honorable" or "noble."  _"Varg was a nobleman"_ Had he really had this thought?  How could he have thought such a thing?  This Varg and all his people were monsters not just in appearance, and Tyler cursed himself as realization of this washed over him.  It may be necessary to urge the prince to make alliance with these beings, but once the Ice Giants have been defeated, all the decent races would have to turn their swords on these creatures.  He put a hand to his forehead, overwhelmed briefly by the villains sprouting up around him, and the death and war.  Could the races of this world never find peace?

But more than his amazement at the villainy of the world, he is dizzy from embarrassment for considering a creature's manner and station and (he blushes) _grasp of common_ as rightfully outweighing its bloodlust, violence, and sickening desecration of human life on the scales of virtue.

Tyler then kneels and vomits next to the chair.  Disgusted at his placating attitude and eagerness to impress this evil, he swears not to be so weak again.

He stands, wiping spittle from his lips, a new man.  He turns to Swipe, and says in a serious tone, ”You have the book?  Then let us make our leave with it.  It will be the cork of good news floating in a sea of ill.”


----------



## Mimic (Nov 6, 2005)

Aleran leans on the door frame that leads into the small room, with his hand streched out. "If you think that is the book then lets see it, we wouldn't want you to accidently wipe your rear end with it."

Out of the corner of his eye, he notices Tyler getting sick by the chair, out of the group he was the last that Aleran figured would be effected by what had happened here, perhaps it was time to rethink his usefulness, with a small shrug he turns his full attention to Gerard. 

"I am of course kidding friend Gerard but as you have stated books hold no interest to you, but they do for me and I for one would like to see what is in the book that the king would risk our lives for." He says with the a smile, one that has gotten him out of many a corner.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

Gerard giggles as he watches Tyler empty his stomach before turning to Aleran "Here you go my friend, read away" he says as he hands over the book.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 7, 2005)

"Now that we have the book, and are hopefully out of earshot of the...  _Other_ inhabitants of this house, perhaps we should discuss the rest of the task with which we have been charged?" Swipe whispers.  "Varg has all but admitted to killing the Duke.  Lenric's orders were to bring him either the Duke, or the Duke's killers."

He gives everyone a serious look, wondering what their replies may be.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 8, 2005)

*Gerard*

"I'm all for taking the arrogant ba$tard in" Gerard says, still annoyed that the monstrous brute choose to ignore his questions "Maybe we can take his scrying device as well so we can more easily convince Lenric of the seriousness of the impending situation?'


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 8, 2005)

Tyler is a bit torn by the new discussion in the room.  The talk of bringing in Varg interests him, but considering the larger picture (the potential alliance), he's not sure it's prudent.  He's also not sure it's prudent to die today (he's not afraid of dying, but he IS afraid of dying needlessly).  He tries to count to himself how many guards he's seen (including the ones in robes) and where he remembers them being posted.

Finally he decides that if he's at all unsure, Gerard and Swipe would have seen any he missed.  "How many guards did you count?" he asks the group.  "If we attack, we will need to do so as smartly as possible, as they will have us outstrengthed in a simple charge."

*     *     *

_OOC: MPS, how many guards does Tyler remember seeing and where were they?_


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 8, 2005)

"If they do outnumber us, we'd have to use surprise to our advantage.  A hit-and-run attack may be the best option - _if_ we think we can pull this off."

=========

OOC:  Good question.  mps, can we pool our characters' collective memories and get an idea of how many creatures are left?


----------



## mps42 (Nov 9, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> Tyler is a bit torn by the new discussion in the room.  The talk of bringing in Varg interests him, but considering the larger picture (the potential alliance), he's not sure it's prudent.  He's also not sure it's prudent to die today (he's not afraid of dying, but he IS afraid of dying needlessly).  He tries to count to himself how many guards he's seen (including the ones in robes) and where he remembers them being posted.
> 
> Finally he decides that if he's at all unsure, Gerard and Swipe would have seen any he missed.  "How many guards did you count?" he asks the group.  "If we attack, we will need to do so as smartly as possible, as they will have us outstrengthed in a simple charge."
> 
> ...





OOC: So far, the group has seen a total of 12 "soldiers" and their leader, Varg. Of those 12 that you have seen only 4 are still living. The other 8 have been dealt with. 4 in the courtyard, 4 in the mess and 4 with Varg...


----------



## Mimic (Nov 9, 2005)

Aleran glances from person to person with a dumbfounded look on his face, were these people actually concidering attacking these creatures?

"Excuse me but am I the only one here that hasn't suddenly lost his senses? Just remember that these creatures not only stomed this keep but killed everyone here and we have no idea how powerful this Varg really is. I say that we get out of here and report back to the king, we can not be faulted for not acomplishing an impossible task." Aleran pauses for a moment and quickly collects himself before continuing.

"Besides, if we fall in this attempt who will report back to the king?"


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 9, 2005)

Aleran said:
			
		

> "Besides, if we fall in this attempt who will report back to the king?"



"Yes, this is definitely worth considering, to fail to even get information back would be a total loss."  Tyler rubs his chin in thought.  "I remember a dozen total, and Varg on top of that.  8, though, we have already dispatched.  I wouldn't worry about the other 4 if we take them by surprise.  As Aleran points out, though, we have no idea of how powerful Varg is.  Although, we may be able to find out.  I could get a rough idea of whether or not he is defeatable, but I would need to be close to him, perhaps . . . under him."  Tyler concentrates then, walking around the temple (under Varg's throne chamber), looking up, _detecting evil_, trying to find Varg and the others of his kind.  If he hits on any, he will stop and continue to concentrate until he gets an idea of their power (Faint, Moderate, Strong, or Overwhelming, as per _Detect Evil_), then move on, trying to locate all 5.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 10, 2005)

_"Cowards"_ Gerard thinks to himself while he absent mindedly fingers his blade impatiently.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 10, 2005)

Gray Shade said:
			
		

> "Yes, this is definitely worth considering, to fail to even get information back would be a total loss."  Tyler rubs his chin in thought.  "I remember a dozen total, and Varg on top of that.  8, though, we have already dispatched.  I wouldn't worry about the other 4 if we take them by surprise.  As Aleran points out, though, we have no idea of how powerful Varg is.  Although, we may be able to find out.  I could get a rough idea of whether or not he is defeatable, but I would need to be close to him, perhaps . . . under him."  Tyler concentrates then, walking around the temple (under Varg's throne chamber), looking up, _detecting evil_, trying to find Varg and the others of his kind.  If he hits on any, he will stop and continue to concentrate until he gets an idea of their power (Faint, Moderate, Strong, or Overwhelming, as per _Detect Evil_), then move on, trying to locate all 5.




[sblock]Slowly wandering around the chapel, concentrating on trying to _feel_ the creatures is not as easy as you'd expected and takes longer than if you were in the same room, or even the next. But, eventually you find them. The soldiers only register as a weak  source and are faint, even at that. There is another source that you assume is Varg that feels stronger and more solid. You get the definit impression that Varg is probably at least as strong a source as 2 or even three of his guards...[/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 10, 2005)

Tyler stops walking around looking at the ceiling and lowers his hands from his temples.  He squints and blinks, getting his bearings back.

"Varg is defeatable if we take him by surprise.  It is true he would kill any one of us in a one-on-one stand-up fight, so we shall have to make sure that it is not a one-on-one stand-up fight.  His guards are along the same lines as what we fought last night.  If we are to do this, I would suggest we come to an agreement and develop a plan quickly."  He gives everyone a moment to consider what he's said, but before anyone can speak he says, "I would suggest this: Aleran's magics have worked on these creatures before, so he could incapacitate a couple of the guards and then he and Woden can kill whatever of their number is stunned while the rest of us mop up the guards.  During the surprise, Swipe can attack Varg from behind, from a distance.  If luck is on our side, and our wills are strong, I believe that we can reduce their numbers to Varg alone in a matter of seconds.  Then . . . well, I can think of nothing other than simply piling on him.  Surely one of you souls can come up with better."


----------



## mps42 (Nov 11, 2005)

Aleran:
[sblock]
 ooc: sorry I didn't post this before, I been busier than all get out... 

 The book that Gerard found is indeed the one requested by the duke. It is a heavy leather bound thing, probably 2 to 3 inches thick, 8 tall and 6 deep, full of charts, tables and many pages of information on diseases, fevers of all sorts, as well as tide tables and weather records going back dozens, if not hundreds of years.
 The scrolls that Swipe found are written in the scrawling, spidery script that identifies them as some sort of spell, although it is not immediately apparent what spells they might contain.
[/sblock]


----------



## mps42 (Nov 14, 2005)

*in the chapel*

You all stand around discussing the instructions the Duke gave you. Should you follow them or not? CAN you follow them.
 Aleran glances from person to person with a dumbfounded look on his face.

"Excuse me but am I the only one here that hasn't suddenly lost his senses? Just remember that these creatures not only stomed this keep but killed everyone here and we have no idea how powerful this Varg really is. I say that we get out of here and report back to the king, we can not be faulted for not acomplishing an impossible task." Aleran pauses for a moment and quickly collects himself before continuing.
"Besides, if we fall in this attempt who will report back to the king?"

"Yes, this is definitely worth considering, to fail to even get information back would be a total loss." Tyler rubs his chin in thought. "I remember a dozen total, and Varg on top of that. 8, though, we have already dispatched. I wouldn't worry about the other 4 if we take them by surprise. As Aleran points out, though, we have no idea of how powerful Varg is. Although, we may be able to find out. I could get a rough idea of whether or not he is defeatable, but I would need to be close to him, perhaps . . . under him."

 Gerard absently fingers his blade as he looks back and forth between the others

 Woden seems reluctant to speak and contents himself with grooming Skaris.

 Uri comes out of the small room to see everyone else piled around the dais and wanders over, looking confused.

 Swipe sits quietly on the dais, even his short legs not quite reaching the floor.

 Tyler wanders around the room, slowly, then says "Varg is defeatable if we take him by surprise. It is true he would kill any one of us in a one-on-one stand-up fight, so we shall have to make sure that it is not a one-on-one stand-up fight. His guards are along the same lines as what we fought last night. If we are to do this, I would suggest we come to an agreement and develop a plan quickly." Tyler gives everyone a moment to consider what he's said, but before anyone can speak he says, "I would suggest this: Aleran's magics have worked on these creatures before, so he could incapacitate a couple of the guards and then he and Woden can kill whatever of their number is stunned while the rest of us mop up the guards. During the surprise, Swipe can attack Varg from behind, from a distance. If luck is on our side, and our wills are strong, I believe that we can reduce their numbers to Varg alone in a matter of seconds. Then . . . well, I can think of nothing other than simply piling on him. Surely one of you souls can come up with better."

 The silence in the room, however, speaks volumes.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 15, 2005)

Gerard's breathy country drawl breaks the heavy silence "Well then. What's it to be? Back to the King or take on Varg and his remaining crew?

Turning to Tyler he asks "Is there honour in parlaying with a foe and then killing them when they are not expecting an attack nor are they ready to defend against one?". It seems an unusual question. One strikingly out-of-character for a man who has shown nothing but a shallowness and a distinct lack of morals and character.


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 15, 2005)

"Some call it...  Diplomacy," Swipe says matter-of-factly.

"If there is indeed only a handful left, then I think we could take them.  Why, that orb of his alone might be worth the risk..."


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 16, 2005)

"I'm not sure if these opponents deserve to be treated honorably.  They didn't treat the denizens of this keep, our breathern, honorably.  Besides, if we can destroy them now and return this orb to the Prince, imagine how many lives may be spared later.  But, it is, indeed, a tough decision.  I wish the Prince were here to make it.  Since he is not, though, we must make it ourselves."

He looks at the members of the party and continues, "Swipe seems to be of the thought that we should make the Prince's will so.  Aleran doesn't think it prudent.  I would argue that returning without the Duke's killer may not be prudent, either.  What say the rest of you?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 17, 2005)

"Let's take them then" Gerard says with a murderous glint in his eyes.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 21, 2005)

As you sit and talk, the doors at the far end of the sactuary open and Vargs' guards enter, followed by Varg.
 "I do hope I am not interrupting anything important. As I said, I can't keep my guards in check too much longer. Have you found the item you were looking for?"


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 21, 2005)

"Alas, no, we cannot find it," Swipe says, hoping that whoever was holding it would hide it quickly.  "However, we will be out of your way soon.  We are charged with returning the Duke's body if at all possible," he continued, hoping to buy some more time, "would you be so kind as to show us where it is?"


----------



## mps42 (Nov 22, 2005)

Lazlow said:
			
		

> "Alas, no, we cannot find it," Swipe says, hoping that whoever was holding it would hide it quickly.  "However, we will be out of your way soon.  We are charged with returning the Duke's body if at all possible," he continued, hoping to buy some more time, "would you be so kind as to show us where it is?"




 "That would not be possible," Varg says shortly. "He was buried with his men. We thought this is what would be appropriate for a leader.
 "I hope we have not done wrong..."

Tyler:
[sblock] You get the sense that Varg is hiding something or not telling you the whole truth. The movives for this are, at this point, unclear. [/sblock]


----------



## Gray Shade (Nov 22, 2005)

"I'm sure that the Duke would have wanted to be buried with his men, yes.  Could you give us another minute here, please, and then we will be on our way."

Tyler is awkward--wanting to speak as little as possible to one he probably about to betray.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 23, 2005)

Varg seems annoyed at something but it's hard to tell what. He says "Yes, of course. Please do not be offended if I do not see you out. Much to do. You understand, I'm sure." With that, he turns and leaves, his gurds following behind.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 23, 2005)

"See ya later horror head" Gerard calls after Varg and his crew.


----------



## Mimic (Nov 28, 2005)

Aleran shakes his head slightly as he hears Gerald's reply to Varg. He quickly places the book into his backpack and indicates to Swipe to do the same with the scrolls, it was unlikely that Varg was going to let this slight go unanswered so it seemed that a fight was going to happen regardless of what he wanted. 

"I better get that crystal if we survive this." He mutters to no one in particular, getting a better grip on his staff.


----------



## mps42 (Nov 29, 2005)

Several tense moments pass while waiting to see if Varg and his guards will return. It seems apparent that they will not.
 "See ya later horror head" Gerard calls after Varg and his crew.
 As aleran stuffs the book into his pack, "I better get that crystal if we survive this." Aleran mutters to no one in particular. He also indicates that Swip should stow the scrolls out of sight as well.


[sblock=ooc] Alright folks, it's decision time. Go after Varg and the glory or take the book and run? [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

"C'mon boys let's get these dogs" Gerard says as he draws his sword and advances towards the door.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 1, 2005)

Aleran will follow along behind Gerard. "Let me cast my spell before you engage them, hopefully I will get most of them."


----------



## mps42 (Dec 2, 2005)

Steeling yourselves for the upcoming fight feels very different than reacting to a creature attacking you. There is time, now to ponder your morality and mortality.
 A grim silence passes over and around each of you as you adjust your armor and check weapons, the deep shadows in the little chapel only makes the silence worse.
 A few short minutes later, everyone is as ready as they are going to be. 
 "C'mon boys let's get these dogs" Gerard says as he draws his sword and advances towards the door.
 Aleran will follow along behind Gerard. "Let me cast my spell before you engage them, hopefully I will get most of them."
 Heading out the doors of the chapel you go down the short hallway to the main hall. You see the pair of staircases in front of you, the mess hall behind and to your left and the un-opened door directly behind you.
[sblock=Tyler] Once again, while standing in this room, you feel the chill in your bones but this time it is from behind you.[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 6, 2005)

"HO VARG, WHARE ARE YOU HIDING?" Gerard yells out as the party leaves the small room.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 8, 2005)

Aleran flinches slightly as Gerard yells out but says nothing realising that this is probably the best way to get Varg's attention.


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2005)

Woden turns around, calming Skaris. He readies his sling, in preparation for the approach of an enemy.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Upstairs*

With a calm resolve you head up the stairs. You arrive at the second floor landing and are again struck by the odd collection of items stored here.

 To your left are the double doors to the room where Varg last was, across from you are two separate doors and lastly another set of double doors to your right.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 13, 2005)

Gerard moves to the throne room and throws open the doors "Ho Varg, where are you, we have a need to talk" he yells.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2005)

Woden moves his hand over Skaris. "Do not killl.. yet," he says to the wolf.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 19, 2005)

After a few moments, the door ahead of you opens and Varg steps out into the room. "Yes?" he says in a irritated manner. "what is it?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerard points at Aleran "He wishes to speak with you" he says as he attempts to move past Varg into the room he has just vacated, placing himself at the rear of the beastman leader.


----------



## mps42 (Dec 20, 2005)

ooc: It wasn't the throne room door that opened. that would be the double doors to your left...


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 21, 2005)

OOC: last post edited to reflect the correct room


----------



## mps42 (Dec 21, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Gerard points at Aleran "He wishes to speak with you" he says as he attempts to move past Varg into the room he has just vacated, placing himself at the rear of the beastman leader.




Varg quite effectively blocks you from entering the doorway without really seeming like he's trying to. He looks past you to Aleran "and what does he want to say?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 21, 2005)

Gerard tries to get a look into the room that Varg has jus exited, trying to get some idea of whether his gaurds are also in the room.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 21, 2005)

"I just wanted to show you something, it's really quite interesting." Aleran makes his way closer to the beast, stopping at an angle so none of his companions will get hit by his spell.

"I found this with the books and I thought you should see it." Once he has Varg's attention he will cast his spell

"Now, strike while you can."


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 22, 2005)

Gerard pulls his sword from its sheath and swings hard at Varg.

OOC: Surpise round or straight into inititiave?


----------



## mps42 (Dec 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Gerard tries to get a look into the room that Varg has jus exited, trying to get some idea of whether his gaurds are also in the room.



 Behind Varg you can see a short hallway and then an open space, it does not appear at this point that Vargs' guards are in that area.


			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> "I just wanted to show you something, it's really quite interesting." Aleran makes his way closer to the beast, stopping at an angle so none of his companions will get hit by his spell.
> 
> "I found this with the books and I thought you should see it." Once he has Varg's attention he will cast his spell
> 
> "Now, strike while you can."




OOC: Mimic: What spell? D20Dazza: Depends on the spell Mimic is trying to cast.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 22, 2005)

mps42 said:
			
		

> OOC: Mimic: What spell? D20Dazza: Depends on the spell Mimic is trying to cast.




DOh, sorry. The spell is color spray


----------

